# Marriott BUYBACKS AND TAKEBACKS [2012 / Ongoing]



## mcow2011

If you are selling Marriott is buying back timeshares. They have allocated a certain amount of money and will be implementing their first right of refusal for certain locations. 

They just bought one of my weeks for double what I paid for it just a few years ago. 

Before you list it with anyone call Marriott's resell department for details. You might get more money from them than in the open market.

**** Click on the "Sell Weeks" link on this page to begin the process with specific owned Weeks:  Welcome to the Official Website for Marriott Vacation Club® Timeshare Resales ****


----------



## SueDonJ

Recently we've noticed an uptick in Marriott both offering buybacks and exercising ROFR for certain Weeks.

[_Link disabled._] is Marriott's Resale Operations link.  Owners, click on the "Have A Question" button at the top of the page for contact information to find out if Marriott is interested in your Week(s.)


----------



## jont

I'm sure they are very selective as to what they are buying.
Could you pleases share with us what they bought back from you?


----------



## mcow2011

jont said:


> I'm sure they are very selective as to what they are buying.
> Could you pleases share with us what they bought back from you?



Sure they bought back a Park City Marriott Mountainside Annual Summer week.


----------



## jont

mcow2011 said:


> Sure they bought back a Park City Marriott Mountainside Annual Summer week.


 
Thanks for sharing. I'm not familiar with this resort but I would assume it's a gold week worth about 2500 points for a week. In addition to platinum weeks, perhaps Marriott is looking to acquire  gold weeks at select resorts to add to the trust?


----------



## lweverett

They apparently have also purchased some spring and fall weeks at Harbor Point.  I would assume these would be used to show that there are weeks available in the point system for very low point amounts.


----------



## jdunn1

Those weeks are so abundent in II.  Maybe the DC needs them becuase owners are given so few points for converting those weeks that owners are not depositing those weeks in the DC.  Those weeks are more valuable in II than they are in the DC.  

Interesting.



mcow2011 said:


> Sure they bought back a Park City Marriott Mountainside Annual Summer week.


----------



## siberiavol

Unless things have changed from the spring, the best offers relative to Ebay are for the non platinum weeks of the older properties. Some of those are virtually unsellable any where but Marriott.

Marriott gets low point value properties to use as a sales tool as was suggested.


----------



## mcow2011

siberiavol said:


> Unless things have changed from the spring, the best offers relative to Ebay are for the non platinum weeks of the older properties. Some of those are virtually unsellable any where but Marriott.
> 
> Marriott gets low point value properties to use as a sales tool as was suggested.



Marriott NEEDS the inventory for their point system so they can sell more points.


----------



## SueDonJ

mcow2011 said:


> Marriott NEEDS the inventory for their point system so they can sell more points.



Do you mean they're buying back to convey Weeks to the Trust?  Could be.  Or do you mean that Marriott is acting as the broker through that Resale Operations office for Weeks sold by owners, when they have a ready and willing buyer?  Because that's happening more often now and might have something to do with the fact that Marriott internal resales are the only resales which can be enrolled in the DC (if the buyer also purchases an equivalent amount of DC Points.)  Either way, nice to see some Marriott resales activity after the quietness of the last few years, even if it is only certain select weeks that we have no way of predicting.


----------



## Ron98GT

jont said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm not familiar with this resort but I would assume it's a gold week worth about 2500 points for a week. In addition to platinum weeks, perhaps Marriott is looking to acquire  gold weeks at select resorts to add to the trust?



Summer is Gold:

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/ms/mountainside.pdf


----------



## 6scoops

mcow2011 said:


> If you are selling Marriott is buying back timeshares. They have allocated a certain amount of money and will be implementing their first right of refusal for certain locations.
> 
> They just bought one of my weeks for double what I paid for it just a few years ago.
> 
> Before you list it with anyone call Marriott's resell department for details. You might get more money from them than in the open market.



What did you pay for it?  $1.00?


----------



## ldodd

I submitted my Maui 2bdr/3 bath unit for a possible buy back online last night.  I got an offer today that was insultingly low - about 1/8th of what I paid for it 10 years ago.


----------



## BocaBoy

SueDonJ said:


> Do you mean they're buying back to convey Weeks to the Trust?  Could be.  Or do you mean that Marriott is acting as the broker through that Resale Operations office for Weeks sold by owners, when they have a ready and willing buyer?



They are doing both.  It is easy for a seller to tell which.  With a Marriott buy-back, they offer a price with a $500 administrative fee in lieu of a commission and the price is lower than when they act as a broker.  The seller may come out about the same in terms of net proceeds.  In a buy-back, the deal closes very quickly.  With a brokered sale, you have the more typical closing process, although it is very easy with Marriott in the picture.  We sold an EOY Waiohai week which Marriott brokered in 2010, and Marriott bought back a Sabal Palms week from us in 2011.


----------



## mcow2011

6scoops said:


> What did you pay for it?  $1.00?



You got me $1.00 to $2.00 yippee 

I paid $1,100 for the timeshare and sold it back for $2,700 after closing and transfer fees of $500 it will net me $2,200, double on my money. I own a few weeks and selling one for a quick double just made sense.


----------



## ronparise

so whats this one on ebay worth  

Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, Orlando Fl. 2 bed 2 bath, Platinum Season, Lockoff
how high can the buyer go and still get a double?


----------



## SueDonJ

ronparise said:


> so whats this one on ebay worth
> 
> Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, Orlando Fl. 2 bed 2 bath, Platinum Season, Lockoff
> how high can the buyer go and still get a double?



You don't know until you contact the Resale Operations office and ask.  But they might not be willing to tell you unless you already own one, and if you do own one there's no guarantee that what other owners may have been offered in the past will be offered to you.  What they buy back is very specific and appears to be situational depending on whether they have a buyer waiting in the wings.

   Doesn't appear to be a sure-fire way to make any money flipping Marriott resales.


----------



## fillde

ronparise said:


> so whats this one on ebay worth
> 
> Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, Orlando Fl. 2 bed 2 bath, Platinum Season, Lockoff
> how high can the buyer go and still get a double?



Wouldn't Marriott exercise ROFR?


----------



## jont

ronparise said:


> so whats this one on ebay worth
> 
> Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, Orlando Fl. 2 bed 2 bath, Platinum Season, Lockoff
> how high can the buyer go and still get a double?



Ron
are you the seller? or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## ronparise

jont said:


> Ron
> are you the seller? or is it just a coincidence?



no coincidence, but I didnt want to make my post look like an ad.


----------



## jont

ronparise said:


> no coincidence, but I didnt want to make my post look like an ad.


ok
just curious


----------



## 6scoops

mcow2011 said:


> You got me $1.00 to $2.00 yippee
> 
> I paid $1,100 for the timeshare and sold it back for $2,700 after closing and transfer fees of $500 it will net me $2,200, double on my money. I own a few weeks and selling one for a quick double just made sense.


Very nice!


----------



## SueDonJ

ronparise said:


> no coincidence, but I didnt want to make my post look like an ad.



I'm sorry, I thought you were asking from a buyer's vantage point and not a seller's.  Now I'm guessing that you'll be contacting the Resales office to see if you can do better through them than through eBay?


----------



## BocaBoy

SueDonJ said:


> What they buy back is very specific and appears to be situational depending on whether they have a buyer waiting in the wings.


I don't think they very often, if ever, buy a week themselves in order to sell it.  I think the ones they buy themselves are almost always for the Trust.


----------



## SueDonJ

BocaBoy said:


> I don't think they very often, if ever, buy a week themselves in order to sell it.  I think the ones they buy themselves are almost always for the Trust.



Poor choice of words, I should have said, "what they'll take back ..." or whatever words would mean that they'll be acting as a broker rather than buying inventory for themselves.  Does that make more sense?


----------



## djyamyam

ldodd said:


> I submitted my Maui 2bdr/3 bath unit for a possible buy back online last night.  I got an offer today that was insultingly low - about 1/8th of what I paid for it 10 years ago.



Where does one make this online submission?


----------



## ronparise

SueDonJ said:


> I'm sorry, I thought you were asking from a buyer's vantage point and not a seller's.  Now I'm guessing that you'll be contacting the Resales office to see if you can do better through them than through eBay?



No...Im a firm believer in auctions, and that they are the best way to determine market value...and I want it sold quickly


----------



## Beefnot

ronparise said:


> No...Im a firm believer in auctions, and that they are the best way to determine market value...and I want it sold quickly



When did you get into the timeshare flipping business?


----------



## tschwa2

Annoying thing about ROFR.  Marriott elected to take back a unit I was selling in April.  It was one that they said they were not interested in buying back at that time (when I contacted them about a month before selling).  The paperwork I received said that they would close with me no later than 6 months time.  I wrote back saying I thought this was ridiculous and offered to quit claim to them.  They claimed to be really backed up but that it should probably be closer to 4-4.5 months to close and if I didn't receive paperwork in 4 months I should let them know.  I received the paperwork in just under 4 months.  I faxed everything back and they closed about 5 days later.  

Point of this story is that selling for cheap for the "quick sale" can sometimes backfire especially with Marriott.  Hopefully the seller would not have to pay 2013 MF's if waiting for Marriott to close on a ROFR.


----------



## ronparise

Beefnot said:


> When did you get into the timeshare flipping business?



I had to put my money where my mouth is:  see this thread

The one on ebay is a different property...but same idea..Ive also posted on the bargain forum but with little success


----------



## ronparise

tschwa2 said:


> Annoying thing about ROFR.  Marriott elected to take back a unit I was selling in April.  It was one that they said they were not interested in buying back at that time (when I contacted them about a month before selling).  The paperwork I received said that they would close with me no later than 6 months time.  I wrote back saying I thought this was ridiculous and offered to quit claim to them.  They claimed to be really backed up but that it should probably be closer to 4-4.5 months to close and if I didn't receive paperwork in 4 months I should let them know.  I received the paperwork in just under 4 months.  I faxed everything back and they closed about 5 days later.
> 
> Point of this story is that selling for cheap for the "quick sale" can sometimes backfire especially with Marriott.  Hopefully the seller would not have to pay 2013 MF's if waiting for Marriott to close on a ROFR.




One of the terms of the sale will be a settlement date and that the buyer is responsible for 2013 fees. My understanding of ROFR is that the one with the "right" has to meet all the terms of a legit offer, not just price. I can assure you, the seller wont pay


----------



## BocaBoy

ronparise said:


> No...Im a firm believer in auctions, and that they are the best way to determine market value...and I want it sold quickly


If MVCI wants to buy it back, it can happen as quickly as an EBay sale.  When I sold them my Sabal Palms week, it was much less than a month between getting the offer and getting the check.


----------



## ldodd

djyamyam said:


> Where does one make this online submission?



See SueDonJ's post (#2 in this thread).  It gives the link and instructions.


----------



## jjking42

I submitted a Platinum week online lets see how fast they get back to me


----------



## ciscogizmo1

ldodd said:


> See SueDonJ's post (#2 in this thread).  It gives the link and instructions.


 The link does not work for me.  Can someone provide a new link.  Thanks, Tina


----------



## SueDonJ

ciscogizmo1 said:


> The link does not work for me.  Can someone provide a new link.  Thanks, Tina



All the links I've tried go back to that same page.  Will it work if you type *www . marriottvacationclub . com / resales* into your browser?  (Minus the spaces - I doctored it so it wouldn't show up here as a link.)


----------



## wuv pooh

I get to the page OK, but you can only buy weeks.  There is no place to turn in a week for a quote.  Where are people seeing that


----------



## dioxide45

wuv pooh said:


> I get to the page OK, but you can only buy weeks.  There is no place to turn in a week for a quote.  Where are people seeing that



Click on the "Have a Question" button at the top of the page.


----------



## BocaBoy

Just an observation.....I think quite a few people on TUG (and elsewhere I am sure) do not really understand the difference between: (a) MVCI Resales telling them the price at which they will list the week for sale; and (b) MVCI making an actual offer to buy back the week.


----------



## dioxide45

BocaBoy said:


> Just an observation.....I think quite a few people on TUG (and elsewhere I am sure) do not really understand the difference between: (a) MVCI Resales telling them the price at which they will list the week for sale; and (b) MVCI making an actual offer to buy back the week.



Good point, if you are going through the resales site, it would be expected that this would be to list your timeshare for sale through the MVCI resale division. Buyback offers usually come through a different area as they are not buying them back to try to resell but rather to likely feed the trust.


----------



## ciscogizmo1

SueDonJ said:


> All the links I've tried go back to that same page.  Will it work if you type *www . marriottvacationclub . com / resales* into your browser?  (Minus the spaces - I doctored it so it wouldn't show up here as a link.)


It might have been my browser as it couldn't verify the web address so it wouldn't let me in.   So thanks for link details.


----------



## Steve A

I asked them about buying back our 2-bedroom week at the Grand Chateau, and this is the response I received. The price was much too low and I declined.

Dear Mr. 
*
Thank you for your email.  At this time, Marriott Vacation Club International (MVCI) can extend an offer to purchase your Platinum Season 2 Bedroom Excellent View week at Marriott’s Grand Chateau for $3,400 less $500 administrative and processing fees.  At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $2,900*.   The first year occupancy to MVCI will be 2014.   The closing timeframe is anticipated to be within 150 days of your acceptance.



In order to qualify for this offer, any applicable loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes must be current.  This offer is valid through Tuesday, September 18, 2012.  If you desire to accept this offer, you must contact the Resale Operations department no later than 5:00 pm that day.  This offer is subject to change at any time with or without notice.  If you desire to decline this offer and would like to remain on the registration list for future sale opportunities, please contact Resale Operations by the date indicated above.  If we do not receive a response from you by the date indicated above, it will be assumed that you no longer desire to sell and subsequently your registration may be removed from the list. 



Please respond to resale.operations@vacationclub.com or contact us toll free at 1-866-682-4547.  Should you desire to discuss this offer in more detail, please do not hesitate to give us a call.  Thank you in advance for your consideration and we look forward to hearing from you soon.*


----------



## rickandcindy23

Marriott supposedly ROFR a Willow Ridge Platinum 2 bed, annual.  I paid around $750 for it, and they wanted it.  But you never know, as the seller may have gotten a better offer than my high bid.  

I have another in the process.  

Sue, I was just thinking that it won't take long and you will be way ahead of me in # of posts on TUG.  I have been feeling a little embarrassed  to be second behind Denise, moderator extraordinaire.  I am not even a mod.  

So thankful to Dave M who was one of the main reasons I bought my Marriott.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Steve A said:


> I asked them about buying back our 2-bedroom week at the Grand Chateau, and this is the response I received. The price was much too low and I declined.
> 
> Dear Mr.
> *
> Thank you for your email.  At this time, Marriott Vacation Club International (MVCI) can extend an offer to purchase your Platinum Season 2 Bedroom Excellent View week at Marriott’s Grand Chateau for $3,400 less $500 administrative and processing fees.  At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $2,900*.   The first year occupancy to MVCI will be 2014.   The closing timeframe is anticipated to be within 150 days of your acceptance.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to qualify for this offer, any applicable loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes must be current.  This offer is valid through Tuesday, September 18, 2012.  If you desire to accept this offer, you must contact the Resale Operations department no later than 5:00 pm that day.  This offer is subject to change at any time with or without notice.  If you desire to decline this offer and would like to remain on the registration list for future sale opportunities, please contact Resale Operations by the date indicated above.  If we do not receive a response from you by the date indicated above, it will be assumed that you no longer desire to sell and subsequently your registration may be removed from the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Please respond to resale.operations@vacationclub.com or contact us toll free at 1-866-682-4547.  Should you desire to discuss this offer in more detail, please do not hesitate to give us a call.  Thank you in advance for your consideration and we look forward to hearing from you soon.*







I find this extremely interesting.  In the past, Marriott would never be interested in buying back any units in a development where they were not 100% sold out.

Grande Chateau is not sold out, and in fact they are currently building again (one has to assume lots of inventory available yet they will buy back).




.


----------



## jdunn1

So Cindy, you just own the one Willowridge?  I thought you had more.  I used Sumday for my Willowridge a couple years ago.  Paid something like 1,100 for it back then with no fear of ROFR.  My manager just bought a platinum EOY for just shy of $700 through Sumday.  You have commented on Sumday so you know what they are like but in my oppinion, they are the best at pricing so you don't loose out to Marriott at ROFR time.

I also used Sumday as my closing agent for the OceanWatch unit I purchased from a private seller just over a year ago. I was worried about ROFR with that week but Sumday got it through okay.

...So have you made your first trade with your Marriott?  If so, how well did you do?  



rickandcindy23 said:


> Marriott supposed ROFR a Willow Ridge Platinum 2 bed, annual.  I paid around $750 for it, and they wanted it.  But you never know, as the seller may have gotten a better offer than my high bid.
> 
> I have another in the process.
> 
> Sue, I was just thinking that it won't take long and you will be way ahead of me in # of posts on TUG.  I have been feeling a little embarrassed  to be second behind Denise, moderator extraordinaire.  I am not even a mod.
> 
> So thankful to Dave M who was one of the main reasons I bought my Marriott.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

I just called the number out of curiosity, not really wanting to sell.
They offered:
Aruba Surf Club Gold GV 2BR LO - $3000 less $500 admin fee ($2500 total)
Fairway Villas Platinum 2BR - $2300 less $500 admin fee ($1800 total)
There is not currently a resale program through Marriott for either property, so that was not an option. (referring to having them list my weeks for resale and they take 40% commission)


----------



## jdunn1

No resale program available for OceanWatch or Willowridge, either.  About a year ago I was told by that department that Marriott would be adding one new resort a month to the resale program.  Since that time, not even one new resort has been added.




LUVourMarriotts said:


> I just called the number out of curiosity, not really wanting to sell.
> They offered:
> Aruba Surf Club Gold GV 2BR LO - $3000 less $500 admin fee ($2500 total)
> Fairway Villas Platinum 2BR - $2300 less $500 admin fee ($1800 total)
> There is not currently a resale program through Marriott for either property, so that was not an option. (referring to having them list my weeks for resale and they take 40% commission)


----------



## rickandcindy23

jdunn1 said:


> So Cindy, you just own the one Willowridge?  I thought you had more.  I used Sumday for my Willowridge a couple years ago.  Paid something like 1,100 for it back then with no fear of ROFR.  My manager just bought a platinum EOY for just shy of $700 through Sumday.  You have commented on Sumday so you know what they are like but in my oppinion, they are the best at pricing so you don't loose out to Marriott at ROFR time.
> 
> I also used Sumday as my closing agent for the OceanWatch unit I purchased from a private seller just over a year ago. I was worried about ROFR with that week but Sumday got it through okay.
> 
> ...So have you made your first trade with your Marriott?  If so, how well did you do?



Bought our only one through Sumday but tried to get two more through eBay resellers.  The one was ROFR, but maybe the second won't be. 

Haven't made a single trade yet.  I have so many Starwoods to use, I don't usually look at trades much with the Marriott.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

jdunn1 said:


> No resale program available for OceanWatch or Willowridge, either.  About a year ago I was told by that department that Marriott would be adding one new resort a month to the resale program.  Since that time, not even one new resort has been added.



The woman told me that they expect to open resales for Surf Club sometime next year.  There is no estimate for Fairway Villas because they are now planning to build another building, which won't open until 2014.  The purpose is to sell more points, from what I was told.  We'll see if it really happens.


----------



## jdunn1

I've been tempted by those ebay sellers, too.  I do not think I am ready for another yearly dues commitment, though.

Marriott is best used for ongoing searches for other Marriotts, in my oppinion.  You can and will get more Marriott inventory for instant exchanges but the difference is only noticable in certain areas.  A lot of the Marriott sightings can usually only be seen with a Marriott deposit but the folks here on TUG catch most of those listings so I do not search much with my Marriott week, either.  Of course, I already used my Marriott deposit for next year, so there really isn't much reason for me to be searching.

Good luck with the ebay purchase.



rickandcindy23 said:


> Bought our only one through Sumday but tried to get two more through eBay resellers.  The one was ROFR, but maybe the second won't be.
> 
> Haven't made a single trade yet.  I have so many Starwoods to use, I don't usually look at trades much with the Marriott.


----------



## jont

Steve A said:


> I asked them about buying back our 2-bedroom week at the Grand Chateau, and this is the response I received. The price was much too low and I declined.
> 
> Dear Mr.
> *
> Thank you for your email.  At this time, Marriott Vacation Club International (MVCI) can extend an offer to purchase your Platinum Season 2 Bedroom Excellent View week at Marriott’s Grand Chateau for $3,400 less $500 administrative and processing fees.  At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $2,900*.   The first year occupancy to MVCI will be 2014.   The closing timeframe is anticipated to be within 150 days of your acceptance.
> 
> In order to qualify for this offer, any applicable loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes must be current.  This offer is valid through Tuesday, September 18, 2012.  If you desire to accept this offer, you must contact the Resale Operations department no later than 5:00 pm that day.  This offer is subject to change at any time with or without notice.  If you desire to decline this offer and would like to remain on the registration list for future sale opportunities,please contact Resale Operations by the date indicated above.  If we do not receive a response from you by the date indicated above, it will be assumed that you no longer desire to sell and subsequently your registration may be removed from the list.
> 
> 
> Please respond to resale.operations@vacationclub.com or contact us toll free at 1-866-682-4547.  Should you desire to discuss this offer in more detail, please do not hesitate to give us a call.  Thank you in advance for your consideration and we look forward to hearing from you soon.*



So let's see, buy unit for $3400, convert to 3200 trust points, sell those points for $11.45 or approx $36500 minus expenses. Nice deal for marriot.


----------



## jdunn1

Interesting about Fairway Villas.  I would have never guessed that resort as one Marriott would build out any time soon, if ever.  Then again, that is a resort I do not follow, but I've heard great things about it.  Someone from my work who lives in Bucks County, PA has friends who spend Thanksgiving there every year.  

I thought Aruba was one of the resort areas Marriott is currently selling via resales but I guess not.  

Marriott should sell reslae weeks for every resort.  I do not understand why that is not the case right now, honestly.



LUVourMarriotts said:


> The woman told me that they expect to open resales for Surf Club sometime next year.  There is no estimate for Fairway Villas because they are now planning to build another building, which won't open until 2014.  The purpose is to sell more points, from what I was told.  We'll see if it really happens.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts

jdunn1 said:


> Interesting about Fairway Villas.  I would have never guessed that resort as one Marriott would build out any time soon, if ever.  Then again, that is a resort I do not follow, but I've heard great things about it.  Someone from my work who lives in Bucks County, PA has friends who spend Thanksgiving there every year.
> 
> I thought Aruba was one of the resort areas Marriott is currently selling via resales but I guess not.
> 
> Marriott should sell reslae weeks for every resort.  I do not understand why that is not the case right now, honestly.



As far as the build-out, I should say that my source is the front desk at the resort.  I had asked if there were any plans to build the next building and she said that they just had a meeting a few weeks prior to say that another building will be built.  They were told the purpose is to sell points.

As far as the resort, since I have owned there (10 years) I have been there 5 times.  Each time during the peak of the summer.  Each time, the entire resort is full.  I have even tried to get a week during spring/fall for an extra week via II or even a night through Marriott.  I have never found inventory.  I know others have, but I have not.  So it is a pretty popular location.  It is such an easy drive from NY and even from Boston.  That's a majority of the visitors that we meet.

For resale, I believe the entire resort must be sold out before they start resale.  Ocean Club in Aruba has resale, but Surf Club does not.  I do not know if they are 100% sold out, but I would guess not.  Probably really close though.


----------



## Carol C

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I just called the number out of curiosity, not really wanting to sell.
> They offered:
> Aruba Surf Club Gold GV 2BR LO - $3000 less $500 admin fee ($2500 total)
> Fairway Villas Platinum 2BR - $2300 less $500 admin fee ($1800 total)
> There is not currently a resale program through Marriott for either property, so that was not an option. (referring to having them list my weeks for resale and they take 40% commission)



Is Marriott saying what these timeshare weeks are really worth? I'd hate to ask them about my mud season Vail studio's worth to them!!!


----------



## jont

LUVourMarriotts said:


> As far as the build-out, I should say that my source is the front desk at the resort.  I had asked if there were any plans to build the next building and she said that they just had a meeting a few weeks prior to say that another building will be built.  They were told the purpose is to sell points.
> 
> As far as the resort, since I have owned there (10 years) I have been there 5 times.  Each time during the peak of the summer.  Each time, the entire resort is full.  I have even tried to get a week during spring/fall for an extra week via II or even a night through Marriott.  I have never found inventory.  I know others have, but I have not.  So it is a pretty popular location.  It is such an easy drive from NY and even from Boston.  That's a majority of the visitors that we meet.
> 
> For resale, I believe the entire resort must be sold out before they start resale.  Ocean Club in Aruba has resale, but Surf Club does not.  I do not know if they are 100% sold out, but I would guess not.  Probably really close though.



Not only NY, Jersey and Boston but also Philadelphia, eastern Pennsylvania, Delaware and Baltimore. It's a very busy resort spring thru fall. I'm trying to get one nignt in Oct. for a golf trip and no luck so far.


----------



## ginnylbs

*I phoned them and got immediate response*



jjking42 said:


> I submitted a Platinum week online lets see how fast they get back to me



We own a Sports Week "Marriott Cypress Harbor - 2 bedroom" and their offer was $2200 less $500 fee....which will net us $ 1700.  If they don'y close by end of Dec., they said they would re-imburse us for the 2013 maint. fees.

This was done yeserday.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Carol C said:


> Is Marriott saying what these timeshare weeks are really worth? I'd hate to ask them about my mud season Vail studio's worth to them!!!



Less than zero


----------



## jont

Saintsfanfl said:


> Less than zero



I disagree. Marriott, thru the magic of the DC, is now able to turn these weeks into points. Abara Cadabra presto chango  poof!


Maybe we can start building a database of recent marriott offers for buybacks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

jont said:


> I disagree. Marriott, thru the magic of the DC, is now able to turn these weeks into points. Abara Cadabra presto chango  poof!
> 
> 
> Maybe we can start building a database of recent marriott offers for buybacks.



You can disagree all you want but try asking Marriott what they would offer for a Vail mud week studio. Just because it has a point value on a chart doesn't mean it is worth much in real dollars. There is no way they take this unit for more than zero after netting the $500 fee.


----------



## jont

Saintsfanfl said:


> You can disagree all you want but try asking Marriott what they would offer for a Vail mud week studio. Just because it has a point value on a chart doesn't mean it is worth much in real dollars. There is no way they take this unit for more than zero after netting the $500 fee.



Everything has value my friend. It just depends upon your point of view. 
A plot of swampland in central Florida is worthless to me, but to a Florida developer it may be a gold mine. Just sayin


----------



## dualrated2

*EOY buybacks?*

Has anyone heard of offers by Marriott to buy back any every other year weeks?


----------



## dioxide45

Saintsfanfl said:


> You can disagree all you want but try asking Marriott what they would offer for a Vail mud week studio. Just because it has a point value on a chart doesn't mean it is worth much in real dollars. There is no way they take this unit for more than zero after netting the $500 fee.



Some of the low value weeks actually were offered 0 (ZERO) points for enrollment. I think some of the low value ski resorts were like this.


----------



## fillde

dualrated2 said:


> Has anyone heard of offers by Marriott to buy back any every other year weeks?



Good day! We are pleased to inform you Marriott Vacation Club is currently accepting listings for Marriott’s Newport Coast. Our records indicate that you previously contacted our office and registered an interest in selling your ownership. 



The current list price for a Newport Coast Platinum 2 bedroom every-other-year unit is $8,450. After commission (40% of sale price), approximate net proceeds would be $5,070 *. If you are still interested in selling your ownership, please notify our office via email or telephone.


----------



## dioxide45

fillde said:


> Good day! We are pleased to inform you Marriott Vacation Club is currently accepting listings for Marriott’s Newport Coast. Our records indicate that you previously contacted our office and registered an interest in selling your ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> The current list price for a Newport Coast Platinum 2 bedroom every-other-year unit is $8,450. After commission (40% of sale price), approximate net proceeds would be $5,070 *. If you are still interested in selling your ownership, please notify our office via email or telephone.



This is different than a buyback. Sometimes in order to get a listing, you have to have been on a resale waiting list for a while, perhaps years. A buyback would happen pretty fast (150 days?), but waiting on a resale waiting list for an eventual listing could take considerably longer.


----------



## travelhound

*Giving them back my Monarch week*

It is a pathetic buyback offer, but it goes in the trust.  In points, my 2 BR Hilton head week during PGA tournament worth less than a 1BR Vegas in the worst season.   From the reps... Apples and oranges - why are you worried about the new sytstem?  You would obviously never use it  

Good riddance as I don't want the long term liability.


----------



## rsackett

travelhound said:


> It is a pathetic buyback offer, but it goes in the trust.  In points, my 2 BR Hilton head week during PGA tournament worth less than a 1BR Vegas in the worst season.   From the reps... Apples and oranges - why are you worried about the new sytstem?  You would obviously never use it
> 
> Good riddance as I don't want the long term liability.



If you don't mind saying, what was the offer?

Ray


----------



## travelhound

rsackett said:


> If you don't mind saying, what was the offer?
> 
> Ray



2450 less 750 fees for 1700


----------



## vacationlover2

I called about my major club sequel platinum.  They offered net 2,100.


----------



## SpikeMauler

For a goof I asked about my Frenchman's Cove and Aruba Ocean Club weeks. Marriott offered $3200 net (after fees) for my Frenchman's Cove 2 bedroom Platinum week and $3900 net (after fees) for my Aruba Ocean Club 2 bedroom Oceanfront Gold week.


----------



## jont

ronparise said:


> so whats this one on ebay worth
> 
> Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, Orlando Fl. 2 bed 2 bath, Platinum Season, Lockoff
> how high can the buyer go and still get a double?



Nice job on that Lakeshore auction Ron.
Looks like you got a good price.


----------



## jjking42

They never did respond to my email but i called and got an offer over the phone. Less than what I paid but probably more than it would bring on ebay. Now I need to think it over.


----------



## JanT

Out of curiousity I contacted Marriott about our 1BR Platinum Grand Chateau week.  They offered $2400 minus $500 in administrative fees for a net of approximately $1900.  I think we're going to take the deal because we bought it resale and actually will make money.  I want to start trimming down the number of weeks we own and in looking at some resale history on ebay, etc., a one bedroom just isn't that interesting to people.  So, this is a good deal for us.


----------



## Purefct

What number did you call Marriott at and how much did they offer you?  Any fees?  What season and unit size/specs did you sell?


----------



## gottspd

Purefct said:


> What number did you call Marriott at and how much did they offer you?  Any fees?  What season and unit size/specs did you sell?



The resale dept. I don't have the number on hand but it was easy to find. The season was special I believe. The one that includes spring break. I believe all ch units are 2 bedroom.  Yes there are fees. I don't want to discuss any numbers but the price and fees were reasonable.


----------



## SueDonJ

Purefct said:


> What number did you call Marriott at and how much did they offer you?  Any fees?  What season and unit size/specs did you sell?



Purefct, I moved your post to this current ongoing thread because it's possible that Marriott will not match the offer that was made months ago for a similar Week.

Post #2 in this thread includes a link to Marriott Vacation Club Resales; the (new?) tab on that page, Sell Weeks, brings up this info (bolding mine):


> Sell Your Week with Confidence
> Licensed real estate professionals in the Marriott Vacation Club® Resales Operations department offer personalized service to Owners who have an interest in selling their timeshare week.
> Special Benefits of Selling Your Timeshare Here
> A Marriott Vacation Club representative is ready to discuss your viable resale options.*
> No up-front fees.
> Brokerage commission is not due until the time of closing.
> Marriott Resorts Hospitality Corporation, or its affiliates, will market and sell your week to consumers seeking resales.
> Purchasers of eligible inventory will have the ability to trade their timeshare for Marriott Rewards® points.
> Your resales transaction will be managed from contract through closing with personalized service.
> *Please call 866-389-1458 to speak with a Marriott Vacation Club professional Monday–Friday, 9 a.m.–5 p.m. ET.*
> *Week must be owned at a Marriott Vacation Club resort property.



Good luck!


----------



## jjking42

Marriott offered me 2000.00 net (2500.00 less fees) for my Legends edge platinum week.

I am tempted so I  checked thier resale website and they sell it for this

2-Bedroom/2-Bathroom Villa

Excellent

Platinum

Every Year

100,000 points

Every Year

$7,800



Maybe I should try to sell it for more myself ? Anyone have a feel for the going price ?


----------



## dioxide45

jjking42 said:


> Marriott offered me 2000.00 net (2500.00 less fees) for my Legends edge platinum week.
> 
> I am tempted so I  checked thier resale website and they sell it for this
> 
> 2-Bedroom/2-Bathroom Villa
> 
> Excellent
> 
> Platinum
> 
> Every Year
> 
> 100,000 points
> 
> Every Year
> 
> $7,800
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should try to sell it for more myself ? Anyone have a feel for the going price ?



You won't get anything close to what Marriott is selling this for on their resale website. In fact, the $2000 they offered you is probably more than you could get by selling it yourself in the open market. Without direct knowledge, I would put these weeks at about the $1500 to $1800 mark.


----------



## tschwa2

This platinum week at Legends Edge went for $1.25+ $449 closing + $120 transfer fee.  It was from RedweekforLess so it may have kept a few people away.  I still think it would be difficult to net more than $2000.



jjking42 said:


> Marriott offered me 2000.00 net (2500.00 less fees) for my Legends edge platinum week.
> 
> I am tempted so I  checked thier resale website and they sell it for this
> 
> 2-Bedroom/2-Bathroom Villa
> 
> Excellent
> 
> Platinum
> 
> Every Year
> 
> 100,000 points
> 
> Every Year
> 
> $7,800
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should try to sell it for more myself ? Anyone have a feel for the going price ?


----------



## Beefnot

tschwa2 said:


> This platinum week at Legends Edge went for $1.25+ $449 closing + $120 transfer fee.  It was from RedweekforLess so it may have kept a few people away.  I still think it would be difficult to net more than $2000.



If this passes ROFR, then maybe there are ways to exploit Marriott's incompetence or non-communication between their departments to create arbitrage opportunities? Buy something on ebay that Marriott's then flip it right back to Marriott for profit?


----------



## ada903

Beefoot, the problem is the time it takes to close (especially when you buy from redweeks4less..) - Marriott keeps changing what they are buying, if they are buying, and for how much they are buying.  By the time you go through ROFR, recording, and transfer, it's a wild gamble.


----------



## richardm

*This may be possible...*



Beefnot said:


> If this passes ROFR, then maybe there are ways to exploit Marriott's incompetence or non-communication between their departments to create arbitrage opportunities? Buy something on ebay that Marriott's then flip it right back to Marriott for profit?



Some PCC's will create fake sales contracts to make the impression that the property sold for far more than it did. With the tendency of the PCC's to lie on ROFR docs, it certainly may be possible to buy on eBay and then flip to Marriott for a small profit. Sure there is risk, but that pretty much goes hand in hand with any type of speculating. 

Don't forget that the PCC's don't want Marriott to exercise as that normally brings the individual seller back into the picture. These sellers have no idea that their timeshare is actually worth money! They were sold on the belief that the ownership would be next to impossible to even give away- and the PCC doesn't want to change that belief. The only thing that hurts the relief groups is the truth! Honesty is their kryptonite....


----------



## LMK

*Ready to sell*

So, the time has come to finally make a decision.  Honestly, the Marriott group of properties is nice but with 2 young kids, we just don't have the time or patience to plan that far out.

We have a GV 2 BR L/O Plat worth 2750 DC points and another 1000 DC points we bought separately.  Both are paid off, and I am looking for advice on the "easiest" way to unload.  I really don't have the time to deal with auctions, etc., so the easy option is valued over maximizing $$.  I fully understand that I will be taking a bath, but it's okay - my time share experiment is over.

I owe $1200 for GV and $450 for the DC points by Jan 2013 and would love to unload being sinking in more $$.

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## GregT

LMK said:


> So, the time has come to finally make a decision.  Honestly, the Marriott group of properties is nice but with 2 young kids, we just don't have the time or patience to plan that far out.
> 
> We have a GV 2 BR L/O Plat worth 2750 DC points and another 1000 DC points we bought separately.  Both are paid off, and I am looking for advice on the "easiest" way to unload.  I really don't have the time to deal with auctions, etc., so the easy option is valued over maximizing $$.  I fully understand that I will be taking a bath, but it's okay - my time share experiment is over.
> 
> I owe $1200 for GV and $450 for the DC points by Jan 2013 and would love to unload being sinking in more $$.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



LMK,

Unfortunately, the sales process is going to be depressing.  The GVs have been selling for $2,000-$3,000 on eBay and the points are probably worth only $2,500-$4,000, again on eBay as Marriott has hefty fees to transfer to a new buyer.  

There isn't a quick way to sell these that I am aware of - eBay is the fastest mechanism and the good news is that you have properties that are at least in demand (and will transfer) even if you don't receive anything close to what you were expecting.  

TUG has classified ads as well that it could list on and there are reputable brokers that could sell your properties for a fee.  I wish I had better news for you.  

One thing to consider would be renting your weeks (actually the DC points) for a year or two in the chance that additional time will settle the market.   It may not improve the valuation but perhaps Marriott will begin ROFR to help support values (but no guarantee of either). 

You could rent both weeks easily and painlessly by taking the 3,750 total points and renting them for $0.50-$0.65 per point.  At least you make a tiny profit while you assess your options.  

Good luck, and let me know if you would like a broker referral.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## MALC9990

GregT said:


> LMK,
> 
> Unfortunately, the sales process is going to be depressing.  The GVs have been selling for $2,000-$3,000 on eBay and the points are probably worth only $2,500-$4,000, again on eBay as Marriott has hefty fees to transfer to a new buyer.
> 
> There isn't a quick way to sell these that I am aware of - eBay is the fastest mechanism and the good news is that you have properties that are at least in demand (and will transfer) even if you don't receive anything close to what you were expecting.
> 
> TUG has classified ads as well that it could list on and there are reputable brokers that could sell your properties for a fee.  I wish I had better news for you.
> 
> One thing to consider would be renting your weeks (actually the DC points) for a year or two in the chance that additional time will settle the market.   It may not improve the valuation but perhaps Marriott will begin ROFR to help support values (but no guarantee of either).
> 
> You could rent both weeks easily and painlessly by taking the 3,750 total points and renting them for $0.50-$0.65 per point.  At least you make a tiny profit while you assess your options.
> 
> Good luck, and let me know if you would like a broker referral.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I agree with Greg, convert the week to points each year and rent all the points out on his points rental WEB site. Cover your costs until you are ready to use them for your own family vacations again.


----------



## ilene13

LMK said:


> So, the time has come to finally make a decision.  Honestly, the Marriott group of properties is nice but with 2 young kids, we just don't have the time or patience to plan that far out.
> 
> We have a GV 2 BR L/O Plat worth 2750 DC points and another 1000 DC points we bought separately.  Both are paid off, and I am looking for advice on the "easiest" way to unload.  I really don't have the time to deal with auctions, etc., so the easy option is valued over maximizing $$.  I fully understand that I will be taking a bath, but it's okay - my time share experiment is over.
> 
> I owe $1200 for GV and $450 for the DC points by Jan 2013 and would love to unload being sinking in more $$.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



I too would do what Greg suggests.  The beauty of owning timeshares with two small children is that it is much better to travel with youngsters and stay in a timeshare than in a hotel room.  We bought our first timeshare in 1979 when our first child was 6 months old.  It has been 33 years of priceless family vacations.


----------



## m61376

LMT- My only regret about buying is that I had a misconception about timeshares so never considered it until our kids weren't kids anymore. Like the other posters above stated, timeshares can add immensely to a young family's vacation experience. More room to spread out, and perhaps ask Grandma and Grandpa or aunts, uncles, cousins and/or friends to join you. Such trips can create priceless vacation memories. 

You sound like perhaps you're a bit overwhelmed with the planning; if you stick around here and ask questions maybe you can learn some tricks that will make things easier for you to maximize your use. Renting the points is relatively easy, or reserve a high demand week and rent that until you are ready to begin using your week. Think of trading your week and/or using the points to book a week or perhaps part of a week to a drivable destination which might be easier and cheaper with two young kids.

On the other hand, if you really feel that ownership is a mistake, then sell for whatever you can get and don't look back; many people have made worse financial decisions.

Good luck- and welcome to Tug


----------



## jlf58

LOL, not exactly.... if they never bought another week back, they have enough points to sell for the next 5 years without running out. They might however need certain times of the year to meet booking requests.





mcow2011 said:


> Marriott NEEDS the inventory for their point system so they can sell more points.


----------



## jdunn1

I just wanted to add that it will be nearly impossible to sell these before the maint. fees are due.  You might be able to sell back to Marriott and not have to pay the dues, but that would be your only option if your goal is not having to pay the maint. fees.  

Even with a Marriott week, buying is easy but selling is far from easy.  

Renting weeks and points can be very easy but take it from someone who has both rented his week and rented from other owners, it is a long drawn out process.  My suggestion is for you to use the wee and points you have.  If you have everything paid off, why not enjoy your "fun" investment?  

Good luck, and I hope you find some use for your week and points.




LMK said:


> So, the time has come to finally make a decision.  Honestly, the Marriott group of properties is nice but with 2 young kids, we just don't have the time or patience to plan that far out.
> 
> We have a GV 2 BR L/O Plat worth 2750 DC points and another 1000 DC points we bought separately.  Both are paid off, and I am looking for advice on the "easiest" way to unload.  I really don't have the time to deal with auctions, etc., so the easy option is valued over maximizing $$.  I fully understand that I will be taking a bath, but it's okay - my time share experiment is over.
> 
> I owe $1200 for GV and $450 for the DC points by Jan 2013 and would love to unload being sinking in more $$.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## tschwa2

I have a buy back offer and I asked about the MF's because they want 2013 usage and was told that if it hadn't closed by the time MF's were due I would have to pay it and then would get reimbursed at closing.


----------



## GregT

Fletch said:


> LOL, not exactly.... if they never bought another week back, they have enough points to sell for the next 5 years without running out. They might however need certain times of the year to meet booking requests.



What's your basis for this statement -- it conflicts with their public securities filings (Annual Report on Form 10-K).

If you are going to "LOL" at least get the facts straight while you are "LOL"ing.

Thanks


----------



## LMK

Thank you all for the advice!

Update: I spoke with Marriott this morning and they have 3 options for the GV: Sell on private market (with them retaining ROFR); sell through Marriott at the selling price of $8900 – net $5340 (first get on the waiting list – she said it would take approximately 1.5 years to sell my unit based on how many GV people were ahead of me); or sell back to Marriott – they offered me $5000 for my unit, net $4500, with the standard 120 days to close.  I would have to pay my maint fees which would be refunded @ close.  For the DC points buyback, she said that they don’t have a program yet (one is in the works), so I could sell on the open market.

I also just had a discussion with my father-in-law (he owns a week @ Frenchman’s and Surf Club), and I have basically asked him if he wants these at no charge.  Based on his response, most likely he will just take these off my hands, and I’ll work with Marriott to conduct the transfer.  This may be the most palatable option, given that the reason we bought into the program was to travel with family w/out having to sleep on sofa beds 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## tschwa2

Sounds like a good plan.  I am surprised the buy back was so close to the commissioned resale price.  
For my Barony Gold garden week the offer was selling through Marriott $9700 net $5320 on waitlist or buy back $3200  net $2700.


----------



## dioxide45

GregT said:


> What's your basis for this statement -- it conflicts with their public securities filings (Annual Report on Form 10-K).
> 
> If you are going to "LOL" at least get the facts straight while you are "LOL"ing.
> 
> Thanks



Just the peanut gallery chatter that you are reading there Greg, they don't bring  facts to the table.


----------



## Beefnot

GregT said:


> What's your basis for this statement -- it conflicts with their public securities filings (Annual Report on Form 10-K).
> 
> If you are going to "LOL" at least get the facts straight while you are "LOL"ing.
> 
> Thanks



At their current run rate, how much inventory would they have before they ran out if they never bought another week back?


----------



## GregT

Beefnot said:


> At their current run rate, how much inventory would they have before they ran out if they never bought another week back?



From their last securities filing (September 10-Q) they sold $141M of inventory over the first 36 weeks of the year.    That equates to $203M in inventory to be sold sold over a 52 week year, at their current sales clip.

Footnote 6 on page 14 says they have $440M of Finished Goods and $164M of WIP.  So $604M of potential inventory, which is 3 years of inventory at the current sales clip.   They also have $287M of Land and Infrastructure, some of which they have already indicated they intend to bulk sell.   

Interesting stuff....

Best,

Greg


----------



## swaits

GregT said:


> From their last securities filing (So $604M of potential inventory, which is 3 years of inventory at the current sales clip.




And yet, still exercising ROFRs.


----------



## Whirl

LMK said:


> So, the time has come to finally make a decision.  Honestly, the Marriott group of properties is nice but with 2 young kids, we just don't have the time or patience to plan that far out.
> 
> We have a GV 2 BR L/O Plat worth 2750 DC points and another 1000 DC points we bought separately.  Both are paid off, and I am looking for advice on the "easiest" way to unload.  I really don't have the time to deal with auctions, etc., so the easy option is valued over maximizing $$.  I fully understand that I will be taking a bath, but it's okay - my time share experiment is over.
> 
> I owe $1200 for GV and $450 for the DC points by Jan 2013 and would love to unload being sinking in more $$.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!



Interestingly, the reasons you state you want to sell your MArriott's are exactly WHY we love them. We have 3 young children and it has worked beautifully for us. Especially when they hit school age, then you will know exactly what their schedules will be and planning far out it pretty easy, we find. 

Our Marriott's and now DC points have helped us get high quality reliable and spacious vacations each year at really at affordable annual outlays. we get multiple villas and bring grandparents ( or friends). I would strongly suggest making sure that making an investment in time to understand the program will not yield better results for you before selling. Selling may still be the answer, but I would just suggest making sure you have explored if what you perceive as too complicated or taking up too much energy is the reality. 

When we stay at hotels, even really nice hotels like the Four seasons or Ritz Carlton, my kids walk in and tell me the room is so small! we love the service and amenities, but for more than a weekend, generally want more space and a kitchen for easy and inexpensive breakfasts and a washing machine, because kids run through ALOT of clothes. 

Anyway, so interesting, but similar circumstances and I would say that is why I love my weeks and can't imagine travel without them. Totally worth some advance planning.
Good Luck, either way.


----------



## calgal

Marriott bought back my Cypress Harbour special season for $2800-$500 administrative fees. The initial purchase offer came in on 9/7, and the closing was completed today with the funds deposited into my checking account.


----------



## benyu2010

Whirl said:


> Interestingly, the reasons you state you want to sell your MArriott's are exactly WHY we love them. We have 3 young children and it has worked beautifully for us. Especially when they hit school age, then you will know exactly what their schedules will be and planning far out it pretty easy, we find.
> 
> Our Marriott's and now DC points have helped us get high quality reliable and spacious vacations each year at really at affordable annual outlays. we get multiple villas and bring grandparents ( or friends). I would strongly suggest making sure that making an investment in time to understand the program will not yield better results for you before selling. Selling may still be the answer, but I would just suggest making sure you have explored if what you perceive as too complicated or taking up too much energy is the reality.
> 
> When we stay at hotels, even really nice hotels like the Four seasons or Ritz Carlton, my kids walk in and tell me the room is so small! we love the service and amenities, but for more than a weekend, generally want more space and a kitchen for easy and inexpensive breakfasts and a washing machine, because kids run through ALOT of clothes.
> 
> Anyway, so interesting, but similar circumstances and I would say that is why I love my weeks and can't imagine travel without them. Totally worth some advance planning.
> Good Luck, either way.



well said, thats exactly the reason my family bought timeshare. we have quality meal prepared for our baby girl and  her  clothes  got washed  everyday. We even bring vitamix, pillows and kids toy box for a long trip. there are so much saving and wonderful home alike feeling compared to hotel rooms. 

LMK, please let me know if you are still 'stuck' with your DC points. I may take it if price is right.

Any expert may answer here? whats the restriction on resale DC points? also, what options you have if you bought deeded weeks after Jun 2010?

Many thanks,

Ben


----------



## m61376

Ben-
Deeded weeks bought after June of 2010 cannot be enrolled into the DC program at this point. Maybe sometime down the road they will lift the restriction, but it's anyone's guess.

Resale points supposedly can be enrolled at a $300 per person educational fee and a minimum of $2000 as an enrollment fee. There haven't been any successful resales of points posted here, so no one is absolutely sure of the process and success, but that's what several people have been told. The documents give Marriott the right basically to always restrict usage of resale purchased points, so it is still a grey are. If you buy points resale make sure you are getting a really good buy since, imho, you're going into unchartered waters.

And I wholeheartedly agree about timesharing enhancing vacations with family. Our biggest regret is that we got into it when our kids were in their twenties, but have already enjoyed the benefits of 3 generation vacation, vacations with close friends, etc.  Having the space really enhanced those family trips, and not having to start the day finding a place for breakfast was a big plus for us. Being able to invite friends to join us was great for them- and for us, and we all have memories we'll always cherish. 

That's why I say the value of ownership is so much more than the dollar and cents calculations. While clearly you can vacation the same way without owning, the reality is that most people won't. Life intervenes and money is often spent elsewhere, and let's face it, we're less likely to rent a bigger unit to invite friends, but if we have one we're happy to extend the invitation. 

LMT- if the upkeep isn't a struggle financially, you should really rethink things and see if you can get good use out of what you own without too much effort. There are a lot of people here who will be happy to give you advice and you may find that it is a great way to create lifetime family memories, and what better memories to instill in your kids than wonderful times spent with parents and loved ones?


----------



## benyu2010

thanks, m61376

No doubt I cannot find the answers, because there is no answer. 

Was ROFR in DC points contract?  I seen one DC points sale at nominal price failed ROFR listed in an external site through tug. if so, it does not make any sense to buy resale points because of reasonable price paid to pass ROFR, enrollment fees and no guarantee of usage at all. Am I correct here?

Is buying resale week good and only pratical option if one wanna go resale route? A week at home resort you can regularly use and trade, and better if it has good exchange for points if Marriott re-open that gate of enrollment for DC points.


thanks,

Ben


----------



## m61376

benyu2010 said:


> thanks, m61376
> 
> No doubt I cannot find the answers, because there is no answer.
> 
> Was ROFR in DC points contract?  I seen one DC points sale at nominal price failed ROFR listed in an external site through tug. if so, it does not make any sense to buy resale points because of reasonable price paid to pass ROFR, enrollment fees and no guarantee of usage at all. Am I correct here?
> 
> Is buying resale week good and only pratical option if one wanna go resale route? A week at home resort you can regularly use and trade, and better if it has good exchange for points if Marriott re-open that gate of enrollment for DC points.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Ben



As far as ROFR- that's always a movable target- keep in mind that even if it is nabbed at "X" dollars, next week it may pass at <"X" dollars; there has never been a set minimum, so never set your price based on fear of ROFR (whether for points or a weeks purchase).

Personally, if there is a place you'd like to visit at least half the time, I think a resale week is a better option. Esp. if you want to travel during a peak time period, MF's are generally less than for the necessary points package, and generally speaking the purchase price will be substantially less.


----------



## LMK

*Change of heart...*

THANK YOU for all the positive and reinforcing comments and suggestions.  Truthfully, I guess I haven't really given the whole timeshare concept a chance to work.

Given that I have already invested $35K+, it may make sense to try and see if we can maximize our investment. I will use the collective TUG knowledge base to see if I can get helpful pointers and advice.

I will try to get Xmas week in 2013 @ GV and will convert to DC points in 2014.  I know last year we used our combined DC points for 5 days at Grande Ocean in HH (with grandparents ) which turned out to be a great vacation.

Thanks for putting up with my indecisiveness


----------



## brigechols

Marriott just exerised its ROFR on the sale of a Ko'Olina 2 BR mountainview penthouse for 7K.


----------



## gottspd

To close the loop, I have now "officially" sold my Cypress Harbor week back to Marriott.  All of the paperwork was signed (though they didn't handle that well at all in my opinion, but that's not the point now) and I have a check.  Yeah.  Now I only own two Marriott weeks, which makes sense for me at this point in my life.


----------



## krj9999

I made an Ebay purchase a couple weeks back - EOY Willow Ridge Lodge Plat week.

Closing company sent info to Marriott on 11/29 but they haven't heard back yet.  Will update once ROFR decision is made.


----------



## vincenton

krj9999 said:


> I made an Ebay purchase a couple weeks back - EOY Willow Ridge Lodge Plat week.
> 
> Closing company sent info to Marriott on 11/29 but they haven't heard back yet.  Will update once ROFR decision is made.



Would you mind sharing what the purchase price was? I am looking for a week at this resort.

Vincent.


----------



## krj9999

All-in, a little under $1100.  But most of that was to cover 2013 MFs and closing costs.  Even year, first use 2014.



vincenton said:


> Would you mind sharing what the purchase price was? I am looking for a week at this resort.
> 
> Vincent.


----------



## vincenton

krj9999 said:


> All-in, a little under $1100.  But most of that was to cover 2013 MFs and closing costs.  Even year, first use 2014.



Great Price, just a note since your usage start 2014. Your MF should start 2014. Unless you are getting halft of the week of 2013.

I saw that Ebay auction.

Vincent.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

vincenton said:


> Great Price, just a note since your usage start 2014. Your MF should start 2014. Unless you are getting halft of the week of 2013.
> 
> I saw that Ebay auction.
> 
> Vincent.



How could there be a 2013 week if it's an EOY Even?


----------



## krj9999

I was surprised I won it to be honest; was sure someone would come in and snipe it at the last second, but never happened.



vincenton said:


> Great Price, just a note since your usage start 2014. Your MF should start 2014. Unless you are getting halft of the week of 2013.
> 
> I saw that Ebay auction.
> 
> Vincent.


----------



## vincenton

Saintsfanfl said:


> How could there be a 2013 week if it's an EOY Even?



Exactly, i was saying that they are paying MF fee for 2012 usage.

Vincent.


----------



## madouglas3

I called Marriott today and they offered me $2100 - $500 for my Willow Ridge 2 bedroom platinum week.  I was really surprised I received an offer from Marriott.  Mary Ann


----------



## Saintsfanfl

madouglas3 said:


> I called Marriott today and they offered me $2100 - $500 for my Willow Ridge 2 bedroom platinum week.  I was really surprised I received an offer from Marriott.  Mary Ann



They must have a buyer that just inquired or they are seriously disorganized because they only go for $100-$200 on ebay. One went with no bids for $599 just one week ago. I would sell it to them and then sit back and grab the next ebay listing if it's worth it to you to pocket the $1k.


----------



## JimIg23

Has anyone inquired about selling Harbour Lake?


----------



## jdunn1

In my oppinon, Willowridge is the most undervalued Marriott in the system.  At least on TUG, it is the most undervalued.  A platinum Willowridge week is probably the best inland Marriott (not including ski weeks) to own.  

Nice to know there is a relatively paineless out for people who do not want their week anymore - assuming you didn't buy from Marriott.

If memory serves me right, I paid $1,100, including closing for my week three or so years ago.  I bought through a resale company.

Thanks for posting this.

-Jim



madouglas3 said:


> I called Marriott today and they offered me $2100 - $500 for my Willow Ridge 2 bedroom platinum week.  I was really surprised I received an offer from Marriott.  Mary Ann


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Marriott wanting to buy isn't necessarily a reflection of increased value although it could lead to that. Marriott's resale department does not list any inventory for Willow Ridge so what likely happened is a potential customer inquired and they immediately went shopping for a unit to sell. They could have had platinum weeks for next to nothing just recently but it looks like they don't keep Willow Ridge on hand which means they rarely have a buyer.



jdunn1 said:


> In my oppinon, Willowridge is the most undervalued Marriott in the system.  At least on TUG, it is the most undervalued.  A platinum Willowridge week is probably the best inland Marriott (not including ski weeks) to own.
> 
> Nice to know there is a relatively paineless out for people who do not want their week anymore - assuming you didn't buy from Marriott.
> 
> If memory serves me right, I paid $1,100, including closing for my week three or so years ago.  I bought through a resale company.
> 
> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> -Jim


----------



## tschwa2

Saintsfanfl said:


> They must have a buyer that just inquired or they are seriously disorganized because they only go for $100-$200 on ebay. One went with no bids for $599 just one week ago. I would sell it to them and then sit back and grab the next ebay listing if it's worth it to you to pocket the $1k.



The $599 week would have been $1100 with closing and also required the $980 2013 MF's but it would be too late to get a a good week in a lock off at Willow Ridge.  A week or so before a biennial went for $102 but with closing it came to around $600 plus $400 in MF's but since it was EEY the buyer wouldn't be stuck with a bad week.  

I don't see them going for $100-$200 on ebay and Marriott wouldn't/couldn't buy from ebay if their department wasn't doing the closing.  In fact with the buy backs Marriott adds at least a month onto the closing time for Marriotts not bought directly from Marriott because they do a title search.

From what I have seen the net prices offered to owners are only a couple of hundred higher than ebay prices.

I definitively think that if you want to get out of your Marriott, now is the time to check for offers in the buy back program.  

I think Willow Ridge is a great trader too.  I just wish it locked off into two 1 bedrooms instead of a studio and a 1 bedroom.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

tschwa2 said:


> The $599 week would have been $1100 with closing and also required the $980 2013 MF's but it would be too late to get a a good week in a lock off at Willow Ridge.  A week or so before a biennial went for $102 but with closing it came to around $600 plus $400 in MF's but since it was EEY the buyer wouldn't be stuck with a bad week.
> 
> I don't see them going for $100-$200 on ebay and Marriott wouldn't/couldn't buy from ebay if their department wasn't doing the closing.  In fact with the buy backs Marriott adds at least a month onto the closing time for Marriotts not bought directly from Marriott because they do a title search.
> 
> From what I have seen the net prices offered to owners are only a couple of hundred higher than ebay prices.
> 
> I definitively think that if you want to get out of your Marriott, now is the time to check for offers in the buy back program.
> 
> I think Willow Ridge is a great trader too.  I just wish it locked off into two 1 bedrooms instead of a studio and a 1 bedroom.



Marriott absolutely can buy units on ebay and they effectively do it all the time. Marriott holds the right of first refusal on all sales and they do not have to use any other closing company. They do not have to pay the closing or transfer fees in the listings. All the do is exercise their ROFR right and they pay the seller the same sales price. They are obligated for any unpaid Maintenance fees but they could easily handle that on the other end of the their resale. 

Your "few hundred high than net comment" is way off because you are comparing Marriott's money to the seller to the money a buyer has to outlay for an ebay purchase. It's apples to oranges. Compare seller to seller on both and it's not even close. This Willow Ridge seller to Marriott will net $1,600 on the sale. Put it on ebay and a seller will not net anywhere close to that.


----------



## tschwa2

Saintsfanfl said:


> Your "few hundred high than net comment" is way off because you are comparing Marriott's money to the seller to the money a buyer has to outlay for an ebay purchase. It's apples to oranges. Compare seller to seller on both and it's not even close. This Willow Ridge seller to Marriott will net $1,600 on the sale. Put it on ebay and a seller will not net anywhere close to that.



It does compare when you are talking about selling a unit back to Marriott and then buying another on ebay.  

I know 1-2years ago Marriott was not offering buy backs on Willow Ridge and was not exercising ROFR.  Who knows if they are exercising ROFR on the cheaper platinum weeks now.  I also don't think they want to deal with possible murky titles that have come through PCC's so they may be more hesitant to ROFR ebay sales.


----------



## vacationcrazy

*Marriott Cypress Harbor Buyback*

Does anyone know what Marriott is currently offering to buy back a Cypress Harbor Special Season?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

tschwa2 said:


> It does compare when you are talking about selling a unit back to Marriott and then buying another on ebay.



True, but you can't factor in Maintenance fees, or at least not the entire amount, because with maintenance fees you get usage. You can't consider maintenance fees part of up front money unless there is no usage to go with it although you could count part if it is short notice because the usage value has gone down. 

So even factoring in closing you can still net a fair amount but it's obviously not sustainable. Either the ebay price will rise or Marriott will exercise ROFR. Either way there is now multiple evidence that things have improved recently.


----------



## tschwa2

You have to ask Marriott (resale.operations@vacationclub.com).  Asking does not obligate you to anything.  Ask specifically if they are buying back the type of unit you own. If they make you an offer you have until a specified date to confirm by email that you would like to proceed.  At that point Marriott does the title check and sends you a repurchasing agreement for you to sign and return.  They then give you an estimate on when you should receive the closing paperwork.  Once you receive the paperwork and get it notarized an back to Marriott,  it only takes about a week.


And I agree for many weeks you will get much more by selling back to Marriott then you could on your own.  But I don't think you could make reliable money selling back to Marriott and then repurchasing on ebay or elsewhere.  Repurchasing will only cost you a couple of hundred dollars less out of pocket.


----------



## madouglas3

Marriott Willow Ridge is definitely a good trader and I got some great exchanges with my unit.  I was able to get a mid June oceanfront Oceanwatch unit on an exchange.  Since maintenance and exchange fees keep increasing I decided it was time to sale.  Marriott may be purchasing units for destination club points.  I don't think many owners would have converted.  I would have received around 2700 points if I converted.


----------



## lll1929

I recieved an offer from Marriott on 1/14/13 to buy back my Sport week at Marriott Cypress Harbour.  I was pleased to accept the offer of 2200 less the 500 processing fee.

I purchased the week resale a few years ago on ebay for $1 so I think my return on this investment was awesome.  

Now time to buckle down and pay for the kids to go to college.  No more traveling for the next few years so it was a good time to sell my only timeshare.

I want to thank others for passing on this information, otherwise I would have never thought to request a buyback :whoopie:


----------



## SueDonJ

lll1929 said:


> I recieved an offer from Marriott on 1/14/13 to buy back my Sport week at Marriott Cypress Harbour.  I was pleased to accept the offer of 2200 less the 500 processing fee.
> 
> I purchased the week resale a few years ago on ebay for $1 so I think my return on this investment was awesome.
> 
> Now time to buckle down and pay for the kids to go to college.  No more traveling for the next few years so it was a good time to sell my only timeshare.
> 
> I want to thank others for passing on this information, otherwise I would have never thought to request a buyback :whoopie:



Every report about buybacks makes me happy - thanks for posting.  It's not a perfect program and for sure it's been downgraded over the years, but it's better than nothing when folks want to get out.  I'm glad it worked for you.

And good luck with the next few years!  Enjoy them while they're happening because they'll fly by faster than any of your other child-raising years have.


----------



## tschwa2

Just to get an idea of how much Marriott is taking back right now you can look at Beaufort County Register of Deeds webpage.  If you type in Marriott as one of the parties and search the last 30 days you will see 67 records but if you ask to see 90 days it won't let you because there are over 500.


----------



## rpk113

*its offseason*



tschwa2 said:


> Just to get an idea of how much Marriott is taking back right now you can look at Beaufort County Register of Deeds webpage.  If you type in Marriott as one of the parties and search the last 30 days you will see 67 records but if you ask to see 90 days it won't let you because there are over 500.



If you look real carefully, its all shoulder season stuff.  Bronze weeks...   Their filling up the trust...

And marriott is paying between $1k and $3k per unit...


----------



## SueDonJ

rpk113 said:


> If you look real carefully, its all shoulder season stuff.  Bronze weeks...   *Their filling up the trust*...



Could be, but we won't know for certain until it shows up here ...


----------



## tschwa2

rpk113 said:


> If you look real carefully, its all shoulder season stuff.  Bronze weeks...   Their filling up the trust...
> 
> And marriott is paying between $1k and $3k per unit...



There are a few gold weeks here and there but it is mostly silver and bronze.  That is good news for owners though, who otherwise might have trouble giving those weeks away.


----------



## Beefnot

tschwa2 said:


> There are a few gold weeks here and there but it is mostly silver and bronze.  That is good news for owners though, who otherwise might have trouble giving those weeks away.



Seems like either Marriott is a bunch of unsavvy/disorganized business idjuts or this is unofficial confirmation PCC ebay sellers have been inflating the contractual figures on their ROFR submissions.


----------



## Quadmaniac

Beefnot said:


> Seems like either Marriott is a bunch of unsavvy/disorganized business idjuts or this is unofficial confirmation PCC ebay sellers have been inflating the contractual figures on their ROFR submissions.



Why would that surprise me coming from PPC's ? lol


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Beefnot said:


> Seems like either Marriott is a bunch of unsavvy/disorganized business idjuts or this is unofficial confirmation PCC ebay sellers have been inflating the contractual figures on their ROFR submissions.



Yes but Marriott could easily buy directly off eBay. I can see why it would be against policy though. Companies like Marriott have tight controls and there is nothing within controls about an eBay purchase. 

I just got offered more than I paid for my weeks that I bought within the last 6 months on eBay net of all fees on both sides. It's not nearly the difference some are reporting with having paid $1 on eBay but I just bought a better view in hopes of selling one of the two so I will probably sell just one week for now.


----------



## bogey21

rpk113 said:


> And Marriott is paying between $1k and $3k per unit...



Not a bad deal for Marriott.  Sell the Week for between $8,500 and $12,000 and buy it back for between $1,000 and $3,000.  Then turn around and use it to generate sales of Points.  No wonder VAC stock is rising.

George


----------



## Saintsfanfl

bogey21 said:


> Not a bad deal for Marriott.  Sell the Week for between $8,500 and $12,000 and buy it back for between $1,000 and $3,000.  Then turn around and use it to generate sales of Points.  No wonder VAC stock is rising.
> 
> George



I just bought an Ocean Pointe Ocean Front Silver week that was purchased for $19,750 in 2005. I am guessing Marriott will buy it for $2,800 - $500. It costs 5,225 DC points to book this week for Thanksgiving. Crazy stuff...


----------



## dioxide45

rpk113 said:


> If you look real carefully, its all shoulder season stuff.  Bronze weeks...   Their filling up the trust...
> 
> And marriott is paying between $1k and $3k per unit...



Filling up the trust with stuff where the MF allocation is more than $0.45 per point is going to cause the trust MFs to go up significantly. If they are putting stuff in there with MFs in the range of $0.60 or $0.75 per point, it will soon lead to trouble for trust owners. The MFs on trust points is high enough already, adding a lot of off season stuff isn't going to help.

I would expect a lot of these purchases may also be out of foreclosure sales and not purely buybacks.



Beefnot said:


> Seems like either Marriott is a bunch of unsavvy/disorganized business idjuts or this is unofficial confirmation PCC ebay sellers have been inflating the contractual figures on their ROFR submissions.



I think this happens a lot, but it may not truly be inflated. Say I buy a gold MGV week and it includes 2013 use year. The PCC then submits the ROFR to Marriott with the Auction Price+2013 MFs+Closing Costs. They know that they won't get to perform the closing and MVCI won't have to pay that, so they want to make that buck somehow. They include all those fees and submit that as the ROFR price. Now is that an incorrect sales price? It can be or it could just be how you look at it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

dioxide45 said:


> Filling up the trust with stuff where the MF allocation is more than $0.45 per point is going to cause the trust MFs to go up significantly. If they are putting stuff in there with MFs in the range of $0.60 or $0.75 per point, it will soon lead to trouble for trust owners. The MFs on trust points is high enough already, adding a lot of off season stuff isn't going to help.
> 
> I would expect a lot of these purchases may also be out of foreclosure sales and not purely buybacks.



I agree here. I do not think they are buying back loads of bronze weeks. Those records are likely due to foreclosures. They are buying back weeks in mass for the trust but I think they are balancing the point ratio. Silver Season OS at Ocean Pointe for example is very favorable for certain weeks and has an average ratio of $.41 for all the weeks in the season. Willow Ridge Platinum is also relatively favorable although there are some really bad ratio weeks in there. Willow Ridge Silver season is horribly unfavorable with only 900 points required to stay the week and I seriously doubt they will buy back a single one.

Are there any reports of buybacks of heavily unfavorable weeks?


----------



## KHarm

This site has been very helpful.  

I own a Silver and Bronze week at Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes.  I am looking to sell my Bronze week as I have never used it.  We have either exchanged it with Interval or traded for Marriott Reward points.  I have completed an online form and left a voice message with Marriott and have not heard a word yet.

Has anyone had the same issue in getting information back from Marriott?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

KHarm said:


> This site has been very helpful.
> 
> I own a Silver and Bronze week at Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes.  I am looking to sell my Bronze week as I have never used it.  We have either exchanged it with Interval or traded for Marriott Reward points.  I have completed an online form and left a voice message with Marriott and have not heard a word yet.
> 
> Has anyone had the same issue in getting information back from Marriott?



You shouldn't have to leave a message. Did you call the resale department and was it during their working hours? After filling out the form you should have received a system generated email from MVCI Resale Operations that listed your options.

The number to the resale office is 866-682-4547.

Edit:
I would be shocked if they made you an offer on the Bronze. Alternatively you can join the wait list for them to sell it for you but that list is likely in the hundreds. Please report back on the results one way or the other.


----------



## KHarm

Saintsfanfl said:


> You shouldn't have to leave a message. Did you call the resale department and was it during their working hours? After filling out the form you should have received a system generated email from MVCI Resale Operations that listed your options.
> 
> The number to the resale office is 866-682-4547.



I called a different number, will call the above number now.  THANK YOU!


----------



## KHarm

KHarm said:


> I called a different number, will call the above number now.  THANK YOU!



Just spoke to them.  There are actually 3 options: 

1. Re-sell through Marriott.  However, there is a waiting list in front of me as my resort is not yet included and she said it may be up 2-3 years due to the amount of people in front of me.

2. Sell myself, requires lawyer to close in South Carolina. Do I really want to deal with that?

3. Marriott Buy Back, fastest option, 150 days to close.  However, I only received an offer of $ 1,750 minus the $ 750 fees for my OceanFront Bronze week which basically covers the maintenance fee I just paid for 2013.  I also already traded my Bronze 2013 week for Reward Points.

I am now investigating donating my week through donateforacause.org and receiving a tax right-off.  However, Option 3 will get me out much quicker and probably for more net dollars.


----------



## tschwa2

If you hadn't already traded your week for reward points then Marriott would also have re-imbursed your 2013 MF's in exchange for the week.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

First off option 2 has always been there, with or without their help. 

Option 3 is a total steal. $1,000 for your Bronze week is a huge bargain. When a Bronze hits ebay it either doesn't sell or it goes for $1. Trying to recoup 2013 is irrelevant because you used it.

Donateforacause.org is highly questionable to fraudulent. They will require you to pay them an upfront fee (yes, you will have to pay them to donate your week) and then they will provide you with a grossly inflated tax write-off amount. That tax write-off number is not legitimate and if challenged will never hold up. You could make a case if you paid retail but technically that still does not satisfy the requirement.



KHarm said:


> Just spoke to them.  There are actually 3 options:
> 
> 1. Re-sell through Marriott.  However, there is a waiting list in front of me as my resort is not yet included and she said it may be up 2-3 years due to the amount of people in front of me.
> 
> 2. Sell myself, requires lawyer to close in South Carolina. Do I really want to deal with that?
> 
> 3. Marriott Buy Back, fastest option, 150 days to close.  However, I only received an offer of $ 1,750 minus the $ 750 fees for my OceanFront Bronze week which basically covers the maintenance fee I just paid for 2013.  I also already traded my Bronze 2013 week for Reward Points.
> 
> I am now investigating donating my week through donateforacause.org and receiving a tax right-off.  However, Option 3 will get me out much quicker and probably for more net dollars.


----------



## KHarm

tschwa2 said:


> If you hadn't already traded your week for reward points then Marriott would also have re-imbursed your 2013 MF's in exchange for the week.



Good to know. Timing is everything!


----------



## Saintsfanfl

What view do you own? Garden, Ocean View, Ocean Side, or Ocean Front?



KHarm said:


> I called a different number, will call the above number now.  THANK YOU!


----------



## KHarm

Saintsfanfl said:


> First off option 2 has always been there, with or without their help.
> 
> Option 3 is a total steal. $1,000 for your Bronze week is a huge bargain. When a Bronze hits ebay it either doesn't sell or it goes for $1. Trying to recoup 2013 is irrelevant because you used it.
> 
> Donateforacause.org is highly questionable to fraudulent. They will require you to pay them an upfront fee (yes, you will have to pay them to donate your week) and then they will provide you with a grossly inflated tax write-off amount. That tax write-off number is not legitimate and if challenged will never hold up. You could make a case if you paid retail but technically that still does not satisfy the requirement.



THANKS again for your help!


----------



## KHarm

Saintsfanfl said:


> What view do you own? Garden, Ocean View, Ocean Side, or Ocean Front?



OCEAN FRONT (Silver too) which is why I thought their offer would be more like $ 2,250 minus the $ 750 fee.  Probably due to the fact I already traded 2013 usage for Reward Points.

We love the resort, one of Marriott's best.  We plan to use our Silver week forever at this resort.  Which is why we did not change to the points system.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

KHarm said:


> OCEAN FRONT (Silver too) which is why I thought their offer would be more like $ 2,250 minus the $ 750 fee.  Probably due to the fact I already traded 2013 usage for Reward Points.
> 
> We love the resort, one of Marriott's best.  We plan to use our Silver week forever at this resort.  Which is why we did not change to the points system.



If you hadn't traded your 2013 usage for points they would have reimbursed you the paid fee but it would not have changed the purchase price.

Enrolling in the points system does not prevent you from using your week as you normally do. It is not a "change" to the points system but more like an option that you elect on an annual basis.

Ocean Front does make a big difference but it still is only 1,125 points to book that week and very unfavorable for the trust.


----------



## KHarm

Saintsfanfl said:


> If you hadn't traded your 2013 usage for points they would have reimbursed you the paid fee but it would not have changed the purchase price.
> 
> Enrolling in the points system does not prevent you from using your week as you normally do. It is not a "change" to the points system but more like an option that you elect on an annual basis.
> 
> Ocean Front does make a big difference but it still is only 1,125 points to book that week and very unfavorable for the trust.



We just did not want to invest even more money to enroll in the points system, knowing we will always go to our home resort during the same week annually.

I'll probably move forward with the Marriott Buy Back as I do not want to wait for Marriott to launch a Brokerage Listing Program and have had no offers in the private sector, even with a listing price of $ 5,000.00

Thanks again for all or your helpful information.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

KHarm said:


> We just did not want to invest even more money to enroll in the points system, knowing we will always go to our home resort during the same week annually.
> 
> I'll probably move forward with the Marriott Buy Back as I do not want to wait for Marriott to launch a Brokerage Listing Program and have had no offers in the private sector, even with a listing price of $ 5,000.00
> 
> Thanks again for all or your helpful information.



Marriott sells my Ocean Pointe Silver OS week for $10,900 through their resale department. There are currently 525 people on the list for that specific week. If Marriott pushed resale as an option during the presentations they would actually sell them fairly quick, but they don't. Instead it would take years to get through the list and by then the price will be much lower than $10,900.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

KHarm said:


> 150 days to close.



Do they not pay until the closing is completed? 150 days seems extremely long for the closing considering most resales are 30-90.


----------



## Beefnot

Saintsfanfl said:


> Donateforacause.org is highly questionable to fraudulent. They will require you to pay them an upfront fee (yes, you will have to pay them to donate your week) and then they will provide you with a grossly inflated tax write-off amount. That tax write-off number is not legitimate and if challenged will never hold up. You could make a case if you paid retail but technically that still does not satisfy the requirement.



Only in the unlikely event you are audited, and if so, plausible deniability will keep you out of prison.  After pocketing the tax deduction, just set aside in an account for 7 years.  Now, the interest and penalty (possibly waivable) might change the calculus.


----------



## tschwa2

They don't necessarily do it faster and in fact they don't even send you the paper work to get the deed notarized in some cases for 120 days.  Once you get your paperwork back to them it takes about a week to record it and get your check.  You would think for $500-$750 the closing  documents could be prepared a little faster.  If you didn't buy directly from Marriott they also do a title search which accounts for some of the time but not all of it.  In some cases the closing takes around 60 days but for both my ROFR exercised and buy back offers I was told that it would be at least 90-100 days and possibly 120 days.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Beefnot said:


> Only in the unlikely event you are audited, and if so, plausible deniability will keep you out of prison.  After pocketing the tax deduction, just set aside in an account for 7 years.  Now, the interest and penalty (possibly waivable) might change the calculus.



Except now there is a thread proving intent and negating the "plausible deniability" defense.

Giving advice on income tax evasion should not be allowed in this forum.


----------



## Beefnot

Saintsfanfl said:


> Except now there is a thread proving intent and negating the "plausible deniability" defense.
> 
> Giving advice on income tax evasion should not be allowed in this forum.



Proving intent for whom?  Only for someone who has posted in the forum insofar as the IRS takes the time to read TUG.  As for tax advice, goes both ways compadre.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Beefnot said:


> Proving intent for whom?  Only for someone who has posted in the forum insofar as the IRS takes the time to read TUG.  As for tax advice, goes both ways compadre.



I wasn't giving tax advice. I was simply pointing out the fact that Donate for a Cause grossly inflates the tax deduction numbers in order to lure people to pay an upfront fee. They sell the upfront fee as something paid for by the massive tax deduction for a timeshare worth little to nothing. This is a fact. To each their own on their tax return but I was just making the OP aware of their fraudulent approach.


----------



## Beefnot

Saintsfanfl said:


> I wasn't giving tax advice. I was simply pointing out the fact that Donate for a Cause grossly inflates the tax deduction numbers in order to lure people to pay an upfront fee. They sell the upfront fee as something paid for by the massive tax deduction for a timeshare worth little to nothing. This is a fact. To each their own on their tax return but I was just making the OP aware of their fraudulent approach.



I am ignorant of whether they do or do not inflate the values, so I'll defer to your knowledge on that.  However, I construed your assertion as to its subsequent illegitimacy and inability to satisfy IRS requirements to be tax advice.  Granted, it may well align with what many, most, or all, tax accountants may advise, and it was not prescriptive or somewhat flippant like my comment, but I would consider it advice nonetheless.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Beefnot said:


> I am ignorant of whether they do or do not inflate the values, so I'll defer to your knowledge on that.  However, I construed your assertion as to its subsequent illegitimacy and inability to satisfy IRS requirements to be tax advice.  Granted, it may well align with what many, most, or all, tax accountants may advise, and it was not prescriptive or somewhat flippant like my comment, but I would consider it advice nonetheless.



Point taken. 

To elaborate on the so called "donation" scheme, if the donation actually had value, you wouldn't have to write them a check to take it. 

To get more specific on the inflated donation value, they gave a "donor" a $20K deduction value on a Villas at Doral Silver Season week that they turned around and sold for on ebay for less than zero (free usage). Do we know for sure that value is inflated? Marriott sells a Doral Gold for only $6K. I don't think that Silver week went for $20K at full freight! They do this on all their so-called "donations for an up front fee".

You aren't supposed to be under caveat emptor when you are making a donation to charity but that's what it is.

All that said at least they appear to transfer the deeds out of the donors names right away, which is more than can be said for most other PCC's. At least the ones I have seen were already transfered.


----------



## KHarm

Saintsfanfl said:


> Do they not pay until the closing is completed? 150 days seems extremely long for the closing considering most resales are 30-90.



That is my understanding so far and it appears the laws in South Carolina are different as well.


----------



## Carolyn

*Marriott's Legends Edge*

I have a platinum week. Does anyone know if Marriott is buying back this resort. Otherwise I need to sell it (at a great loss). Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45

Carolyn said:


> I have a platinum week. Does anyone know if Marriott is buying back this resort. Otherwise I need to sell it (at a great loss). Thanks.



Check out this thread. Seems the only way to know for sure is to Call MVCI Resale Department.


----------



## thinze3

*Got a BeachPlace Towers offer from MVCI Resales*

I just received this offer from Marriott for my BeachPlace Towers platinum unit.  It is higher than the recent eBay sales we have seen and very close to what I paid for it several years ago.



> At this time, Marriott Vacation Club International (MVCI) is extending an offer to purchase your Platinum Season 2 Bedroom Excellent View week at Marriott’s Beach Place Towers for $5,800 less $500 administrative and processing fees.  At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $5,300*.   The first year occupancy to MVCI will be 2014.   The closing timeframe is anticipated to be within 120 days of your acceptance.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

thinze3 said:


> I just received this offer from Marriott for my BeachPlace Towers platinum unit.  It is higher than the recent eBay sales we have seen and very close to what I paid for it several years ago.



Nice! It is good to see they aren't just gobbling up Bronze and Silver.


----------



## GregT

Terry,

What is the deeded week?  I know it's a floating unit, but I'm curious what the underlying week is for this unsolicited offer?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## tschwa2

Was it unsolicited or did you ask what they would be offering?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

GregT said:


> Terry,
> 
> What is the deeded week?  I know it's a floating unit, but I'm curious what the underlying week is for this unsolicited offer?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Greg



When they fold a buyback into the trust does it still float or does the trust view it as fixed?


----------



## GregT

Saintsfanfl said:


> When they fold a buyback into the trust does it still float or does the trust view it as fixed?



My theory (totally unsubstantiated) is that when a week is put into the Trust, that week becomes like a fixed week to the Trust.

Accordingly, I believe Marriott will place a higher "value" on a Floating Week that has a good deeded week underneath it.

Conversely, the Floating pool (for that specific week) would get a little bit smaller for legacy week owner reservations.

I also believe that, for MOC, this is why Marriott has limited the weeks in the trust such that no specific week in the Trust contains more than 20% of the total floating weeks deeded for that week -- ie, currently 80% (or more) continues to reside for Legacy Owners, and 20% exist for Trust Owners.

Again....a theory at this point.

Best,

Greg


----------



## thinze3

I own week 03.

It was not unsolicited.  I signed all my timeshares up with Marriott resales back in the day when they were selling at full retail.  This week would have been about $30 retail, and if it sold I would have received $18K less closing fees.

I also received an offer last year from MVCI Resales for my Waiohai.  I almost took it, but didn't because of it having the most potential in the DC.


----------



## mikeb1

It looks like Resales values Beach Place more than Ocean Pointe.  I recently rec'd a reply form them about my platinum and gold units as follows:



> At this time, Marriott Vacation Club International (MVCI) is extending an offer to purchase your Platinum Season, Two Bedroom, Ocean Side week at Marriott’s Ocean Pointe for $4,300 less $500 administrative and processing fees.  At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $3,800*(per week).   Marriott Vacation Club International (MVCI) is also able to extend an offer to purchase your Gold Season Two Bedroom Ocean View week at Marriott’s Ocean Pointe for $2,900 less $500 administrative and processing fees.  At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $2,400*.  The first year occupancy to MVCI will be 2014.   The closing timeframe is anticipated to be within 120 days of your acceptance.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

mikeb1 said:


> It looks like Resales values Beach Place more than Ocean Pointe.  I recently rec'd a reply form them about my platinum and gold units as follows:



Probably has to do with the Ocean Side view at Ocean Pointe where Beachplace owners almost always can have Ocean Front if they want it or they just don't have enough BeachPlace right now. Or a bit of both.


----------



## saturn28

mikeb1 said:


> It looks like Resales values Beach Place more than Ocean Pointe.  I recently rec'd a reply form them about my platinum and gold units as follows:


 I was offered $4300 for my Harbour Lakes platinum week and $5500 for my Marriott Grande Vista platinum week. I would have thought that Ocean Pointe platinum would be worth more than my 2 resorts in Orlando.


----------



## thinze3

FWIW my BeachPlace rented for the most ever this year.  It was a higher price than I will be able to rent my summer week at Waiohai for.

This is from Redweek.


----------



## pwrshift

mikeb1 said:


> It looks like Resales values Beach Place more than Ocean Pointe.  I recently rec'd a reply form them about my platinum and gold units as follows:



I am an original owner of BP 2 weeks and was offered OP plat before it opened for $4000 less than what I paid for BP so Marriott may still 'value' BP at a higher price.  The 2 resorts are really quite different and appeal to different types of buyers.  In addition, 2 bdrm condos on either side of BP sell for millions still.

Brian


----------



## dioxide45

GregT said:


> My theory (totally unsubstantiated) is that when a week is put into the Trust, that week becomes like a fixed week to the Trust.
> 
> Accordingly, I believe Marriott will place a higher "value" on a Floating Week that has a good deeded week underneath it.
> 
> Conversely, the Floating pool (for that specific week) would get a little bit smaller for legacy week owner reservations.
> 
> I also believe that, for MOC, this is why Marriott has limited the weeks in the trust such that no specific week in the Trust contains more than 20% of the total floating weeks deeded for that week -- ie, currently 80% (or more) continues to reside for Legacy Owners, and 20% exist for Trust Owners.
> 
> Again....a theory at this point.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Greg, it would be very interesting if MVCI was treating deeded floating weeks as fixed when they fold them in to the trust.

It definitely would be very interesting to know how MVCI is allocating floating weeks among the different pools for reservation purposes.


----------



## davemy

*Happy and Sad Day.*

:whoopie:Today Marriott offered to buy back my Beachplace towers and I accepted. The very first day that Marriott rolled out the DC I contacted resales and told them I wanted them to sell it. How long ago was that? I bought this direct from marriott 13years ago. We have had wonderful Family Vacations. My Kids are now 22 and 18. They are going to be bummed, but i still will own Grand Chateau that i primarily use as a trader. This timeshare doesn't owe me a dime. The value that i have gotten out of this Timeshare over the years far exceeds the money they are paying me. 
One of the reason I am selling is the ease, that this process is going to be and now that my kids are not on a school schedule I can travel anytime I want and I think I will be just fine renting.  I know someone will ask, It was platnium and I will be netting $5300.00 dollars.  If i would have never bought this timeshare, I would have never been able to go to Hawaii, Aruba, Newport Beach, and Oceanwatch on points.


----------



## FractionalTraveler

davemy said:


> :whoopie:Today Marriott offered to buy back my Beachplace towers and I accepted. The very first day that Marriott rolled out the DC I contacted resales and told them I wanted them to sell it. How long ago was that? I bought this direct from marriott 13years ago. We have had wonderful Family Vacations. My Kids are now 22 and 18. They are going to bummed, but i still will own Grand Chateau that i primarily use as a trader. This timeshare doesn't owe me a time. The value that i have gotten out of this Timeshare over the years far exceeds the money they are paying me.
> One of the reason I am selling is the ease, that this process is going to be and now that my kids are not on a school schedule I can travel anytime I want and I think I will be just fine renting.  I know someone will ask, It was platnium and I will be netting $5300.00 dollars.  If i would have never bought this timeshare, I would have never been able to go to Hawaii, Aruba, Newport Beach, and Oceanwatch on points.



First-off Congratulations!  

Be assured that your memory of these financial transactions both at entry and exit will not linger too much further into the future.  The vacation experiences with your family and friends will last forever and that's the only thing that counts.

I wouldn't be sad at all.  I would look back at the whole process and say that everything worked out to your satisfaction.

Best,
FT


----------



## amanda14

Perfect explanation and positive PR for why Marriott is an awesome timeshare experience.


----------



## SueDonJ

davemy said:


> :whoopie:Today Marriott offered to buy back my Beachplace towers and I accepted. The very first day that Marriott rolled out the DC I contacted resales and told them I wanted them to sell it. How long ago was that? I bought this direct from marriott 13years ago. We have had wonderful Family Vacations. My Kids are now 22 and 18. They are going to bummed, but i still will own Grand Chateau that i primarily use as a trader. This timeshare doesn't owe me a time. The value that i have gotten out of this Timeshare over the years far exceeds the money they are paying me.
> One of the reason I am selling is the ease, that this process is going to be and now that my kids are not on a school schedule I can travel anytime I want and I think I will be just fine renting.  I know someone will ask, It was platnium and I will be netting $5300.00 dollars.  If i would have never bought this timeshare, I would have never been able to go to Hawaii, Aruba, Newport Beach, and Oceanwatch on points.



All the bittersweet feelings you shared are perfectly understandable.  I hope you and your family continue to enjoy wonderful vacations - that's what all this is supposed to be about.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## jimf41

Nice post Dave. Although I don't think I would have sold it. I've been to North Tonawanda and I've been to Ft Lauderdale. It's a lot warmer in Ft Lauderdale this time of year.


----------



## dioxide45

It is great that Marriott has begun offering these buybacks.

Be sure to add the details of your offer to the Buyback Database that I created. See this thread.


----------



## davemy

jimf41 said:


> Nice post Dave. Although I don't think I would have sold it. I've been to North Tonawanda and I've been to Ft Lauderdale. It's a lot warmer in Ft Lauderdale this time of year.



haha I agree!  We are going to Beachplace for Easter School break with 18Year old daughter and her friends and can't wait. We broke the news to the kids and they think were crazy! I told them we could still trade in hopefully or rent.


----------



## thinze3

Marriott called me Wednesday asking if I wanted to sell my BecahPlace.  This was after I had emailed them about 5-6 weeks ago and responded 'no' to their emailed offer.  I told them that if their price increase to please let me know.

They truly must be selling these platinum BeachPlace units.




> I just received this offer from Marriott for my BeachPlace Towers platinum unit. It is higher than the recent eBay sales we have seen and very close to what I paid for it several years ago.






> At this time, Marriott Vacation Club International (MVCI) is extending an offer to purchase your Platinum Season 2 Bedroom Excellent View week at Marriott’s Beach Place Towers for $5,800 less $500 administrative and processing fees. At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $5,300*. The first year occupancy to MVCI will be 2014. The closing timeframe is anticipated to be within 120 days of your acceptance.


__________________


----------



## Saintsfanfl

thinze3 said:


> Marriott called me Wednesday asking if I wanted to sell my BecahPlace.  This was after I had emailed them about 5-6 weeks ago and responded 'no' to their emailed offer.  I told them that if their price increase to please let me know.
> 
> They truly must be selling these platinum BeachPlace units.



It's not for resale. It is to add the week into the trust. If they were reselling it they would offer you $9,360 net.


----------



## ikahros

*So where do I call???*

So where is a good number to call to see if they are interested in buying my timeshare?? Anyone that can lead me the right way...

I own a Harbour Lake, and Birch at Streamside..


----------



## SueDonJ

ikahros said:


> So where is a good number to call to see if they are interested in buying my timeshare?? Anyone that can lead me the right way...
> 
> I own a Harbour Lake, and Birch at Streamside..



Use the contact info or "Request Information" button at this link to Marriott Resales Operations.


----------



## larryallen

Is Marriott buying back Ko Olina? I was talking to a seller who says they are buying her two bedroom ov for over $9k.  That seems high to me.


----------



## SueDonJ

larryallen said:


> Is Marriott buying back Ko Olina? I was talking to a seller who says they are buying her two bedroom ov for over $9k.  That seems high to me.



There aren't any Ko 'Olina weeks in dioxide's Buyback Database to confirm if Marriott's buying them or not.  Plus, it appears that some of their buyback activity is opportunistic meaning nothing related to the program is etched in stone, including which resorts they're accepting on any given day and at which price.  The $9K offers you mention don't sound out of the realm of possibility based on all the other offers we've seen that are higher than the current selling prices on the external market.


----------



## Ggatorgirl

*Canyon Villas*

Last week, Marriott offered to buy back our Gold Week at Canyon Villas for $2100.  After fees, the net would be $1600.

I can rent out the week for more than that.  

We said NO.


----------



## Beefnot

Ggatorgirl said:


> Last week, Marriott offered to buy back our Gold Week at Canyon Villas for $2100.  After fees, the net would be $1600.
> 
> I can rent out the week for more than that.
> 
> We said NO.



Do you typically rent out that week or do you use it?  So net of MFs, do you clear $600 or more annually?  One thing to consider is selling it to Marriott, and then buying another one on ebay with closing costs paid by seller.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Beefnot said:


> Do you typically rent out that week or do you use it?  So net of MFs, do you clear $600 or more annually?  One thing to consider is selling it to Marriott, and then buying another one on ebay with closing costs paid by seller.



I did this with two Ocean Pointe ocean side Silver units. With the proceeds I turned around and bought two oceanfront weeks. The drawback is that Marriott takes forever and a day to close so I paid for the oceanfronts long before I will eventually be paid by Marriott.


----------



## Ggatorgirl

Ggatorgirl said:


> Last week, Marriott offered to buy back our Gold Week at Canyon Villas for $2100.  After fees, the net would be $1600.
> 
> I can rent out the week for more than that.
> 
> We said NO.



In addition to occasionally renting it out, we often lock off use each as traders and have gotten some very good trades, albeit it mostly in shoulder seasons.

It really annoyed me knowing that Marriott would turn around and sell the 1800+ DC points allocated to this unit for over $18,000...over 10x what they paid me for it!  What a mark-up!!


----------



## MOXJO7282

Is there a reason this spammer hasn't been booted? He seems to be a blatant one who keeps coming back for more.

[_Refers to spam post that has been deleted.   From our posting rules, Rule 8:

*Avoid replying to messages to point out bbs rule infractions*
Leave this to BBS Administrators and Moderators. When you jump in, it makes for even more work on the part of the administrators to clean up the mess. If you feel a message is improper, you may report it to the BBS Staff by clicking on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




icon in the message._ 

Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## Nickfromct

MOXJO7282 said:


> Is there a reason this spammer hasn't been booted? He seems to be a blatant one who keeps coming back for more.



Looks like he just signed up today.


----------



## Makai Guy

Nickfromct said:


> Looks like he just signed up today.


Yes, and he bombed the board with 35 spam posts over half an hour, starting around 6am EDT.  

Thanks to people properly reporting them, they've all been removed and the user has been banned. :whoopie:

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming ...


----------



## rsackett

Those of you that have gotten buy back offers from Marriott, how did you contact them?  Did you e-mail or call?  How long did it take to get a response?  I e-mailed them late last week and am just wondering how soon I should expect a response. I do not plan on selling either one of mine, but thought I would add them to the data base.

Ray


----------



## Saintsfanfl

rsackett said:


> Those of you that have gotten buy back offers from Marriott, how did you contact them?  Did you e-mail or call?  How long did it take to get a response?  I e-mailed them late last week and am just wondering how soon I should expect a response. I do not plan on selling either one of mine, but thought I would add them to the data base.
> 
> Ray



I did the email inquiry form and the email response I received stated the two options but I had to call to initiate contact. I don't think you are going to ever get a response of any substance by emailing them. If you call the resale department it should take less than 2 minutes to find out if they want to buyback and what their offer is.


----------



## tcf1947

*Marriott Desert Springs Villas ROFR question*

what are the chances of a high season annual week (weeks 1 thru 21) selling for 1000.00 getting by the ROFR?
Thanks


----------



## Saintsfanfl

tcf1947 said:


> what are the chances of a high season annual week (weeks 1 thru 21) selling for 1000.00 getting by the ROFR?
> Thanks



Who are you buying it from? If $1,000 is on the ROFR submittal, I don't think it passes. It's always hard to say.


----------



## tcf1947

The company is Groupwise,inc...never heard of them and a little worried about that low of a price.
Tod


----------



## Saintsfanfl

tcf1947 said:


> The company is Groupwise,inc...never heard of them and a little worried about that low of a price.
> Tod



I wouldn't let the low price be a worry. They are not doing proper research on pricing before they place ads. I recently snagged an Ocean Front unit from them that they had on Redweek for a lower price than Marriott is performing buyback for Ocean Side. It passed ROFR but keep in mind that they added all closing and transfer fees into the ROFR as well as the Maintenance Fee reimbursement. It boosted the price considerably. Some sellers do this as a regular practice.

My closing is in process but no deed to verify yet. I did my due diligence on both Groupwise and the unit I am purchasing and I was comfortable to proceed. When it comes to a cheap timeshare though I am not overly picky. I accept a level of risk.

They learned their lesson on their low price and recently listed an Ocean Side for $750 more than the Ocean Front I bought from them.


----------



## rsackett

Gave up waiting on my email inquiry and called.

Here are the offers:

Go on the resale wait list for:
    Manor Club Platinum, original section, $7,800 less 40% net $4680
    Harbour Point week 32, $7,000 less 40% net $4200

I received immediate buy offers on both;
     Manor Club Platinum, original section, $2100 net to me
     Harbour Point week 32, $1000 net to me

I do not plan on selling either of them to Marriott at this time.  The Manor Club offer is more tempting to me than than the HP offer is I must say.

Ray


----------



## bogey21

About 4 years ago I would buy 2 bedroom units at a certain Resort on Ebay for around $100 plus closing costs.  The Resort would then buy them from me for my cost plus a couple hundred bucks then sell them at full freight to new Owners.  What Marriott is doing is not much different except that they are cutting out the middle man.

George


----------



## bogey21

Accepting Marriott's offer and selling directly to them is clearly a cleaner transaction.  Granted that you have a loss versus what you paid for the Week but you are getting paid the market price for your Week today.  Thus both you and Marriott should be happy with the transaction.

George


----------



## celosch

About two months ago I called the Resale Department and was offered $4300 (minus $500 closing) for my platinum Harbour Lake week.  I mulled over the offer and called back today to take it.  Of course now they are offering $2700 (minus $500).  I asked the Rep what caused the change and he said this is a temporary program and Marriott is scaling back what they are buying with plans to stop.  I know to take what they say with a grain of salt but I figured I'd share it here.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

celosch said:


> About two months ago I called the Resale Department and was offered $4300 (minus $500 closing) for my platinum Harbour Lake week.  I mulled over the offer and called back today to take it.  Of course now they are offering $2700 (minus $500).  I asked the Rep what caused the change and he said this is a temporary program and Marriott is scaling back what they are buying with plans to stop.  I know to take what they say with a grain of salt but I figured I'd share it here.



An offer is only good for about a week. The prices go up and down based on what Marriott needs and what they determine the market is at. If they need 10 units of the same type they are likely to pay more for the first two than they will the last two.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

celosch said:


> About two months ago I called the Resale Department and was offered $4300 (minus $500 closing) for my platinum Harbour Lake week.  I mulled over the offer and called back today to take it.  Of course now they are offering $2700 (minus $500).  I asked the Rep what caused the change and he said this is a temporary program and Marriott is scaling back what they are buying with plans to stop.  I know to take what they say with a grain of salt but I figured I'd share it here.





Did they stick by their original offer to you?   Are they going to pay you $3,800 or $2,200...?



.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Did they stick by their original offer to you?   Are they going to pay you $3,800 or $2,200...?



The verbal quotes are only good for a week. I even called at less than a week and the rep said "let me see if the amount has changed". Since it was the same it wasn't an issue but they told me you have about a week to decide.

Since the quote is verbal it is not binding, so technically they can change the amount at any point in time.


----------



## tschwa2

I've had them email me quotes and they always come with a date that I must accept by.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

tschwa2 said:


> I've had them email me quotes and they always come with a date that I must accept by.



That is a good idea. I didn't worry about it on my last round but next time I am going to request an email.


----------



## celosch

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Did they stick by their original offer to you?   Are they going to pay you $3,800 or $2,200...?
> 
> 
> 
> .



$2200 unfortunately


----------



## dioxide45

celosch said:


> $2200 unfortunately



If you could, please add your information to the Buyback Database.


----------



## NWL

They made me an offer in Sept. 2012 and I declined.  They submitted the same offer in Nov. 2012.  I made a counter offer (which was $2000 more than their offer) and they declined.  I said I'll think about it.  I made the deal.  They paid me much less than I paid them, but much more than I could get on "the open market".  And they reimbursed the MFN I paid for the usage year they purchased.


----------



## ringlese

*Help, Marriott wants to buy my Barony*

Got e-mail from Marriott the other day offering us $7,550 for our Garden Barony Platinum,  $750 in administration fees and clearing $ 6800. They are only giving us a week to decide.  Is this a good deal ??


----------



## dioxide45

Take a look at this thread.


----------



## neatnik

*marriott manor club sale back to marriott*

succesful sale back to marriott completed - money isin the bank.- transaction was professional and painless and took a little over 3 months from initial phone call to resale dept. to wire transfer.


----------



## vacationcrazy

neatnik said:


> succesful sale back to marriott completed - money isin the bank.- transaction was professional and painless and took a little over 3 months from initial phone call to resale dept. to wire transfer.



I sold my Cypress Harbor back to Marriott also.  Very painless transaction. Also took about three months.


----------



## dioxide45

Be sure to add these to the Buyback Database if you haven't already done so. The link is in my signature.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Called Marriott resale to see what they might offer me for a few weeks I may look to move.

They offered me $1800 on the spot for my Monarch week 40 which is a very good offer considering what I paid and shockingly only $3900 or so for my Myrtle Beach OceanWatch July 4th OS unit.

They also gave me numbers if I were to ever successfully resell through them at $7000 and $17k + respectively.

I told them to put me on the waitlist for the resale and if the time came I'd jump on the Monarch offer and might consider the MOW OS as I now have  (2) MOW OF Plats so the OS I'd consider moving to redo a bathroom or buy a car.

Its nice to know at the very least that if things go bad for owners there is an out for some properties.


----------



## benyu2010

Some lists are extremely long. With Marriott sales at resort not actively promote week (re)sales, it may takes years to reach the top for the listing.


----------



## cory30

That is a pretty nice buy back offer on the Monarch week and a laughable offer on the OceanWatch unit. If you ever get so tired of that OceanWatch week that you want to take their offer let me know first :rofl::rofl:


----------



## benyu2010

cory30 said:


> That is a pretty nice buy back offer on the Monarch week and a laughable offer on the OceanWatch unit. If you ever get so tired of that OceanWatch week that you want to take their offer let me know first :rofl::rofl:



A lot of buyback offer are at sure ROFR prices


----------



## bogey21

benyu2010 said:


> Some lists are extremely long. With Marriott sales at resort not actively promote week (re)sales, it may takes years to reach the top for the listing.



Ask Marriott where you are on the list.  Some lists are long, some aren't.  Once you find out, decide whether you will use, rent, trade, etc in the interim.  It took Marriott over 3 years to sell my Sabal Palms Week, 3 months to sell my Monarch Crown Suite.

George


----------



## ScubaKat

I called out of curiosity regarding our Harbor Lake platinum plus week.  They said to list the week with them resale would be $14,400 - 40% commission would net us $8640.  Takes 3-5 days to set up a broker agreement and no waiting list.  They didn't offer a straight buy back and I didn't push the issue.  

We use the weeks as great traders in II and have always enjoyed the weeks.   Just got back from MOW and heading to Grande Ocean for 4th of July week!:whoopie:

Now I am tempted to sell and buy a resale Grande Vista to trade.  I purchased the platinum+ week off eBay for $997 including closing.. $8640 doesn't sound bad!


----------



## Saintsfanfl

ScubaKat said:


> I called out of curiosity regarding our Harbor Lake platinum plus week.  They said to list the week with them resale would be $14,400 - 40% commission would net us $8640.  Takes 3-5 days to set up a broker agreement and no waiting list.  They didn't offer a straight buy back and I didn't push the issue.
> 
> We use the weeks as great traders in II and have always enjoyed the weeks.   Just got back from MOW and heading to Grande Ocean for 4th of July week!:whoopie:
> 
> Now I am tempted to sell and buy a resale Grande Vista to trade.  I purchased the platinum+ week off eBay for $997 including closing.. $8640 doesn't sound bad!



The resale department doesn't even list any Harbor Lake weeks for sale. I had thought they wouldn't list them but perhaps they just don't have any to list. I would list it in a heartbeat and hopefully they have a buyer already waiting.


----------



## benyu2010

bogey21 said:


> Ask Marriott where you are on the list.  Some lists are long, some aren't.  Once you find out, decide whether you will use, rent, trade, etc in the interim.  It took Marriott over 3 years to sell my Sabal Palms Week, 3 months to sell my Monarch Crown Suite.
> 
> George



Thanks, George

I don't wanna part away with any of my weeks, yet...It seems never hurt to ask or list though...


----------



## ScubaKat

Had to dig up this thread again.. called Marriott re-sale back.. they are offering $6300 - $500 for one of my weeks or the resale listing stands at $14,400 - 40%.. which offer would you take?  I guess I can list first but worried they would not offer the same buy back amount later on.  Now I just have to convinced the hubby since he is quite attached to those weeks and our vacations.  



Saintsfanfl said:


> The resale department doesn't even list any Harbor Lake weeks for sale. I had thought they wouldn't list them but perhaps they just don't have any to list. I would list it in a heartbeat and hopefully they have a buyer already waiting.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

ScubaKat said:


> Had to dig up this thread again.. called Marriott re-sale back.. they are offering $6300 - $500 for one of my weeks or the resale listing stands at $14,400 - 40%.. which offer would you take?  I guess I can list first but worried they would not offer the same buy back amount later on.  Now I just have to convinced the hubby since he is quite attached to those weeks and our vacations.



As I was assuming, Marriott has upped the offers across the board. That is about a 50% increase over a January offer that they made.

Which one to take depends on how bad you want to sell. I would definitely go with the list first, but did they tell you how many are in front of you? I added my Ocean Pointe Silver ocean front units to the list and they said 56 people were listed in front of me.


----------



## ScubaKat

Thanks!  I am going to send the paperwork back to list.. no one is in front of me..   We have fixed week 52s.. had so many great trips with them it's kinda hard to let go even though we've never actually stayed at Harbour Lake before.  



Saintsfanfl said:


> As I was assuming, Marriott has upped the offers across the board. That is about a 50% increase over a January offer that they made.
> 
> Which one to take depends on how bad you want to sell. I would definitely go with the list first, but did they tell you how many are in front of you? I added my Ocean Pointe Silver ocean front units to the list and they said 56 people were listed in front of me.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

ScubaKat said:


> Thanks!  I am going to send the paperwork back to list.. no one is in front of me..   We have fixed week 52s.. had so many great trips with them it's kinda hard to let go even though we've never actually stayed at Harbour Lake before.



Fixed week 52 might be different as I would think it is more valuable than the floating platinum, but netting $8,640 still sounds pretty good to me. Definitely do the list if you are wanting to sell, I doubt it will take long.


----------



## dioxide45

ScubaKat said:


> Had to dig up this thread again.. called Marriott re-sale back.. they are offering $6300 - $500 for one of my weeks or the resale listing stands at $14,400 - 40%.. which offer would you take?  I guess I can list first but worried they would not offer the same buy back amount later on.  Now I just have to convinced the hubby since he is quite attached to those weeks and our vacations.



If you could, add this to the Buyback Offer Database. Link in my signature. It is the best way that we have to identify trends in these offers. Thanks.


----------



## Quadmaniac

ScubaKat said:


> Thanks!  I am going to send the paperwork back to list.. no one is in front of me..   We have fixed week 52s.. had so many great trips with them it's kinda hard to let go even though we've never actually stayed at Harbour Lake before.



Week 52 ? Damn, I would think people who have young kids would be climbing over each other to buy this to spend every New Year's in Florida. I'm not sure how much HL is worth as I don't follow it, but I would think it would be a hot hot commodity. I think Saintsfanfl is on the money, list it!


----------



## m61376

Quadmaniac said:


> Week 52 ? Damn, I would think people who have young kids would be climbing over each other to buy this to spend every New Year's in Florida. I'm not sure how much HL is worth as I don't follow it, but I would think it would be a hot hot commodity. I think Saintsfanfl is on the money, list it!



Have you ever listed it for sale elsewhere as well? I, too, would think that week 52 would be an easier sale, since it's a great resort and so well situated wrt all the parks, and that's peak time there.


----------



## MOXJO7282

I know Redweek got me $3k more than Marriott was offering to buy back our Myrtle Beach July 4th week OS unit.  The ad cost $60 or so I believe. To me for a plat plus week I would definitely list with Redweek and I would think you could get a couple grand more and probably sell it sooner.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

MOXJO7282 said:


> I know Redweek got me $3k more than Marriott was offering to buy back our Myrtle Beach July 4th week OS unit.  The ad cost $60 or so I believe. To me for a plat plus week I would definitely list with Redweek and I would think you could get a couple grand more and probably sell it sooner.



Keep in mind they are listing and not opting for the buyback. They are first in line and the list is $2,840 higher than the net buyback offer. Could it sell for $10K on redweek? It's possible, but I think it would take some time.


----------



## ScubaKat

Just added it! 


dioxide45 said:


> If you could, add this to the Buyback Offer Database. Link in my signature. It is the best way that we have to identify trends in these offers. Thanks.


----------



## ScubaKat

Thanks!  I think I will just list it with them.. Not in that much of a hurry to sell.. was sitting on the fence for a while but it would help since I found out one of our rental properties needs the whole house re-piped..   Oh the fun of grown up responsibilities!  I don't think I would get more than $8600 selling myself since the platinum float weeks are going for the $5000 range at Grande Vista?  



m61376 said:


> Have you ever listed it for sale elsewhere as well? I, too, would think that week 52 would be an easier sale, since it's a great resort and so well situated wrt all the parks, and that's peak time there.





MOXJO7282 said:


> I know Redweek got me $3k more than Marriott was offering to buy back our Myrtle Beach July 4th week OS unit.  The ad cost $60 or so I believe. To me for a plat plus week I would definitely list with Redweek and I would think you could get a couple grand more and probably sell it sooner.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

ScubaKat said:


> Thanks!  I think I will just list it with them.. Not in that much of a hurry to sell.. was sitting on the fence for a while but it would help since I found out one of our rental properties needs the whole house re-piped..   Oh the fun of grown up responsibilities!  I don't think I would get more than $8600 selling myself since the platinum float weeks are going for the $5000 range at Grande Vista?



I do not disagree with your logic but I would not compare your week to a platinum at Grande Vista. The Marriott Resale list on your week is 62% higher than their list for a 2BR Plat Grande Vista. Applying that same mark-up to the going ebay rate would put your estimated resale market rate really close to your net from the resale department. I would still go with their department but if you went on your own it should be in the same ballpark.


----------



## taffy19

I was reading this very long thread over to the beginning and want to comment on these two posts below.

When we were staying at the Grand Residence at Lake Tahoe, we had an informal session with the Corporate Sales Manager there and he told us what Fletch mentioned in his post. He didn't say how this was possible but I assusme that Marriott has this possibility because they have the ROFR clause in most contracts.

Could this assumption be right, Greg?



GregT said:


> What's your basis for this statement -- it conflicts with their public securities filings (Annual Report on Form 10-K).
> 
> If you are going to "LOL" at least get the facts straight while you are "LOL"ing.
> 
> Thanks


 


Fletch said:


> LOL, not exactly.... if they never bought another week back, they have enough points to sell for the next 5 years without running out. They might however need certain times of the year to meet booking requests.


 
I wonder if Customer Advocacy would be the right department to ask these questions to or the contract department or even the legal department. 



GregT said:


> Terry,
> 
> What is the deeded week? I know it's a floating unit, but I'm curious what the underlying week is for this unsolicited offer?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Greg


 


Saintsfanfl said:


> When they fold a buyback into the trust does it still float or does the trust view it as fixed?


 


GregT said:


> My theory (totally unsubstantiated) is that when a week is put into the Trust, that week becomes like a fixed week to the Trust.
> 
> Accordingly, I believe Marriott will place a higher "value" on a Floating Week that has a good deeded week underneath it.
> 
> Conversely, the Floating pool (for that specific week) would get a little bit smaller for legacy week owner reservations.
> 
> I also believe that, for MOC, this is why Marriott has limited the weeks in the trust such that no specific week in the Trust contains more than 20% of the total floating weeks deeded for that week -- ie, currently 80% (or more) continues to reside for Legacy Owners, and 20% exist for Trust Owners.
> 
> Again....a theory at this point.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


 


dioxide45 said:


> Greg, it would be very interesting if MVCI was treating deeded floating weeks as fixed when they fold them in to the trust.
> 
> It definitely would be very interesting to know how MVCI is allocating floating weeks among the different pools for reservation purposes.


----------



## dioxide45

Saintsfanfl said:


> Keep in mind they are listing and not opting for the buyback. They are first in line and the list is $2,840 higher than the net buyback offer. Could it sell for $10K on redweek? It's possible, but I think it would take some time.



I think $10K for an Orlando week, even a PP week is very high. Didn't someone on here buy a couple weeks resale a couple years back for only a couple thousand each?

I am rather surprised that MVCI is offering so much in their buyback offer. This is way over what I would expect current market prices to be even close to. Perhaps it is because the trust only has 16 PP week 52 conveyed to it. They must need that specific inventory.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

dioxide45 said:


> I think $10K for an Orlando week, even a PP week is very high. Didn't someone on here buy a couple weeks resale a couple years back for only a couple thousand each?
> 
> I am rather surprised that MVCI is offering so much in their buyback offer. This is way over what I would expect current market prices to be even close to. Perhaps it is because the trust only has 16 PP week 52 conveyed to it. They must need that specific inventory.



When you put it in the perspective of Willow Ridge platinum being $4,100, $6,300 for PP Harbour Lake doesn't seem all that high. Marriott has raised the bar across the board. It makes me wish I had waited on selling them my two OS Silver Ocean Pointe's. Right now it is $3k higher combined. One can never see the future though. I figured they would have put the brakes on buybacks by now.


----------



## GregT

iconnections said:


> I wonder if Customer Advocacy would be the right department to ask these questions to or the contract department or even the legal department.



Emmy, I can't quite follow the question here -- I don't believe they have five years worth of inventory because of the inventory they report in their 10-K (which are audited results) and it is a securities filing.

I don't know why the sales rep would say that, but that's an entirely different topic.

I may be missing the question????

Best,

Greg


----------



## 1965

*marriott grande vista Marriott buy back*

does anyone know if marriott is purchasing back marriott grande vista
two bedrooms  annual use lock offs platinimum season

I am referring to the program
where they offer you gross amount -$500 Adminstrative fee


----------



## sb2313

In June I was offered 3300-500 in fees. Declined the offer. Sold my week for $4500 and they excersised ROFR on it.


----------



## dioxide45

GregT said:


> Emmy, I can't quite follow the question here -- I don't believe they have five years worth of inventory because of the inventory they report in their 10-K (which are audited results) and it is a securities filing.
> 
> I don't know why the sales rep would say that, but that's an entirely different topic.
> 
> I may be missing the question????
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I think they were reporting 5 years of inventory at one time. Though that was probably around the time they launched DC, or it was when MI first announced the spin-off of MVW. Though they have been selling inventory now for several years. I think that inventory number perhaps also included undeveloped land. I think with the ramp up in ROFR and buybacks, it seems like they think they need inventory. I suspect they are expecting to be low on inventory soon. Otherwise, why else start reacquiring? Perhaps they just need to hold over until they get another big dump of inventory from Vegas.


----------



## taffy19

GregT said:


> Emmy, I can't quite follow the question here -- I don't believe they have five years worth of inventory because of the inventory they report in their 10-K (which are audited results) and it is a securities filing.
> 
> I don't know why the sales rep would say that, but that's an entirely different topic.
> 
> I may be missing the question????
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


If a timeshare seller has sold his timeshare but the original contract has an ROFR clause doesn't that mean that the Marriott has the right to buy back anything they want that has this clause so the source is practically unlimited for them?  

When they put the timeshare condo in the trust then that will give them a certain amount of points to sell again with a big profit?  That is what I meant.


----------



## GregT

iconnections said:


> If a timeshare seller has sold his timeshare but the original contract has an ROFR clause doesn't that mean that the Marriott has the right to buy back anything they want that has this clause so the source is practically unlimited for them?
> 
> When they put the timeshare condo in the trust then that will give them a certain amount of points to sell again with a big profit?  That is what I meant.



Emmy,

You are correct -- whenever Marriott has a need for saleable inventory, they could ROFR weeks and put those repurchased weeks into the Trust.  We noted modest ROFR activity in 2010/2011/2012 because Marriott had lots of weeks already owned that could be deposited into the Trust (for sale as points).

However, we've started to see an uptick in repurchase/ROFR activity.  Marriott still has a lot of inventory on hand (for future points sales) so they aren't ROFRing indiscriminately -- but it's interesting to start to see the change.

Best,

Greg


----------



## m61376

Customer Advocacy repeatedly assured people that Marriott was reserving their proportionate share of each available reservation date, and not just putting aside premium weeks from each season. The assumption was this would apply to both legacy weeks exchanged for DC points and their percentage of season ownership in the trust.

Stacking their share of prime weeks by ROFR'ing or buying back weeks having better underlying deeds, as Greg suggested, and then not treating them as floating weeks for allocation purposes would be a really unfair way of stacking the deck, allowing them to monopolize prime weeks in the season. I am glad that other posts indicate they are treating all weeks in a season equally, and hopefully are keeping their word wrt allocation.

I think this issue is different than how aggressively they will look to buy back (whether through direct buy back offers or ROFR) those few weeks that were sold either as premium fixed weeks or, as in the case of Greg's beloved Maui unit, fixed unit/week. There I'd expect to see a more aggressive buy back for the more requested weeks- summer and school vacation periods. And since they were sold as fixed intervals, Marriott logically would have those periods allocated to usage by trust and/or exchange pool use.

I don't think they can consider the underlying deeded week of a float season week to be the week they are entitled to- or at least I hope they can't- because that would enable them to cherry pick prime weeks. So far, week reservations for legacy owners seem to be generally as accessible as they were before the DC- at least from what has been reported here. Has anyone noted any different trend?

I hope that continues to be the case- although I have noticed that the 3BR Surf Club availability appears to be much more limited this summer. It is the first year that by Wed. afternoon every summer check in is gone. I have never had any issue getting my first choice of weeks and arrival day, even though there are only a limited number of units. Hopefully that won't change when I try to reserve a late August week for next year.


----------



## m61376

On another note-whether or not the lack of ROFR had any impact on prices or not, everyone can agree that resale prices plummeted with the economy, even on the more premium units that at one time were only about a third off on the resale market.

While we are certainly seeing an economic recovery of sorts, I think it is somewhat languishing, and I wouldn't expect that to really have a positive effect on resale prices, especially as we head into the MF season, when prices historically fall (or at least many people have reported better deals in the Fall going into the Winter). IF Marriott aggressively exercises ROFR, it will be interesting to see if we can discern any real upward trend in resale prices, over and above trends both in the overall economy and perhaps trends in Starwood or other similar products.

Don't get me wrong- I am not starting a ROFR debate of any kind- just mentioning that it might be an interesting opportunity to really see if there is a perceived impact, since there seems to be a big change as Marriott looks to feed the Trust with properties. After all, as pointed out by others, it's the cheapest way for them to get inventory.

VAC stock has been a good investment, even if monetarily timeshares may not be. And their buying inventory cheap via ROFR and selling it as trust points is good for their profit margin, that's for sure!


----------



## GregT

m61376 said:


> Customer Advocacy repeatedly assured people that Marriott was reserving their proportionate share of each available reservation date, and not just putting aside premium weeks from each season. The assumption was this would apply to both legacy weeks exchanged for DC points and their percentage of season ownership in the trust.
> 
> *Stacking their share of prime weeks by ROFR'ing or buying back weeks having better underlying deeds, as Greg suggested, and then not treating them as floating weeks for allocation purposes would be a really unfair way of stacking the deck, allowing them to monopolize prime weeks in the season*. I am glad that other posts indicate they are treating all weeks in a season equally, and hopefully are keeping their word wrt allocation.




I completely agree -- I am very happy that we do not see a correlation between ROFR/buy-back activity and the underlying deed of the week.  I still do not know how they determine how many of each weeks Floating weeks they decide to make available for Legacy Week reservations, and how many they make available for points (as represented in the Trust) but it is definitely a positive for Legacy Week owners that are not stacking the Trust.

Best,

Greg


----------



## m61376

GregT said:


> I completely agree -- I am very happy that we do not see a correlation between ROFR/buy-back activity and the underlying deed of the week.  I still do not know how they determine how many of each weeks Floating weeks they decide to make available for Legacy Week reservations, and how many they make available for points (as represented in the Trust) but it is definitely a positive for Legacy Week owners that are not stacking the Trust.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Well- IF we take them at their word- they take a proportionate share of each reservation group and place it into their respective pools- so if there is, for argument's sake, 10% of the units in the Trust and another 10% of the legacy weeks exchanged for points, they will take 20% of each available reservation period- week and day of arrival. That's how Customer Advocacy represented the split at any extent- and that was from the former and current heads, so hopefully we were being given the straight scoop there. I was told that and several other people posted similarly.

Of course, where there are very limited numbers of units (OF in some resorts, 3BR's, etc.) where there may be a dozen or two such units, spread out over 3, 4 or 5 arrival days, obviously the math doesn't always work, but hopefully they round it fairly.


----------



## javabean

We've been looking to pick up a platinum resale unit at MGV or MPB. Marriott has been utilizing first refusal at both of these properties. Prices on each property have risen by 1500-2000 this summer. Makes it tough to pick up the resale week we were hoping to get.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

javabean said:


> We've been looking to pick up a platinum resale unit at MGV or MPB. Marriott has been utilizing first refusal at both of these properties. Prices on each property have risen by 1500-2000 this summer. Makes it tough to pick up the resale week we were hoping to get.



MPB is going to cost a whole lot more than MGV. The resale department has MPB more than double the price of MGV. 

MGV 3rd party resale is not that much lower than Marriott Resale right now. If you are after MGV I would consider buying direct.


----------



## javabean

I took your advice and called Marriott resale. I was quoted MGV 3b3b at $12,600 and MPB 2b2b at 18,300. Both Platinum. Ability to "bundle" with DC points was part of the deal for up to a year as mentioned above. I didn't ask the price of points. There was inventory and inventory sheets were updated hourly. ...said the corporate rep.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

javabean said:


> I took your advice and called Marriott resale. I was quoted MGV 3b3b at $12,600 and MPB 2b2b at 18,300. Both Platinum. Ability to "bundle" with DC points was part of the deal for up to a year as mentioned above. I didn't ask the price of points. There was inventory and inventory sheets were updated hourly. ...said the corporate rep.



They have a very nice website where you can view the resale inventory:

https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/buy-weeks.shtml

Some resorts are in short supply and cannot be viewed online.

Some ebay buyers have been overvaluing EOY inventory. Marriott prices EOY at exactly half of annual. Some of the eoy prices for MGV have come very close to Marriott's prices. For annual it is probably still a sizable difference although it has been a very long while since a Platinum at Ocean Pointe has sold on ebay. I think the last time was around $8,500 for a 2BR but if there was one now I would expect it to be over $10k. 

As long as inventory is moving I value 3rd party prices at roughly a little under 60% of Marriott's price because that is how much Marriott would pay out to the seller. It will run higher than that if the wait lists to sell dry up.


----------



## Andar

How long has it currently been taking for Marriott to decide if it wants to exerxcise it's ROFR?


----------



## cory30

For my last purchase about a month ago, ROFR was waived in 3 days from the time it was submitted.


----------



## GaryDouglas

*MOC Purchase*

Around a month ago, less than 10 business days...


----------



## Tai525

1965 said:


> does anyone know if marriott is purchasing back marriott grande vista
> two bedrooms  annual use lock offs platinimum season
> 
> I am referring to the program
> where they offer you gross amount -$500 Adminstrative fee



Yes they just purchased mine for $5600-$500 Admin


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Tai525 said:


> Yes they just purchased mine for $5600-$500 Admin



Wow...

That is almost as much as the $5,340 brokered amount.


----------



## benyu2010

Andar said:


> How long has it currently been taking for Marriott to decide if it wants to exerxcise it's ROFR?



Every resort varies. Google marriott ROFR deadline . Some have 15 other have 30, and a few have no ROFR clause


----------



## Chrispee

Tai525 said:


> Yes they just purchased mine for $5600-$500 Admin



This makes no sense to me since Marriott just (2 weeks ago) passed my sale at $3600 for my MGV annual platinum 2br.  Is Marriott really this arbitrary on purchasing and exercising ROFR?


----------



## vacationhopeful

Chrispee said:


> This makes no sense to me since Marriott just (2 weeks ago) passed my sale at $3600 for my MGV annual platinum 2br.  Is Marriott really this arbitrary on purchasing and exercising ROFR?



And have you looked at your deed to see IF the listed sales price was $3600 OR did your broker "inflate" the SOLD amount so they would earn a commission or "benefit" from a PCC donation sale?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

vacationhopeful said:


> And have you looked at your deed to see IF the listed sales price was $3600 OR did your broker "inflate" the SOLD amount so they would earn a commission or "benefit" from a PCC donation sale?



This doesn't always apply but I have recently noticed a wrinkle in the ROFR capability by Marriott. I bought something for $930 that had a past due maintenance fee of $1,300. This fee would be paid by the closing company if and only if the sale went through. The payoff was not part of the contract so Marriott could not get it by exercising ROFR. The deed showed $10 because technically the seller was netting a loss of $370 on the sale (they got their profit from the up front fee). Marriott would have ROFR'd if the fees were current but they were forced to pass.

So in short they waived the purchase contract of $930, the deed correctly showed $10 (cannot be negative), and the same day the transfer was completed the closing company paid the past due maintenance fees over the phone. If Marriott had not generated and sent a past due letter to me just an hour before the fees were paid over the phone I never would have known.


----------



## dioxide45

benyu2010 said:


> Every resort varies. Google marriott ROFR deadline . Some have 15 other have 30, and a few have no ROFR clause



Here is a great website with ROFR information for each resort.


----------



## enma

We just accepted Marriott"s offer to buy back our Maui Ocean Club 1 br oceanvew unit, the original tower. About 2 months ago they offered us $3600 for it. Few days ago the offer was $8000 minus $500. Took it. Tired of paying high maintenance fees on it and we never even used it. Traded or rented it every year. Was one of those stupid purchases.


----------



## GregT

enma said:


> We just accepted Marriott"s offer to buy back our Maui Ocean Club 1 br oceanvew unit, the original tower. About 2 months ago they offered us $3600 for it. Few days ago the offer was $8100 minus $500. Took it. Tired of paying high maintenance fees on it and we never even used it. Traded or rented it every year. Was one of those stupid purchases.




Wow -- that's a big move in just a few months.  Interesting what our friends at Marriott are doing.

Best,

Greg


----------



## enma

Yes, that was a big jump! Couldn't believe it. Had we listed it with Marriott to sell it we would have been #165 on the list. Last year they sold less than 10. So we were pretty happy with the offer. We bought it resale but still lost money. Oh well, we did get some great trades with it and not looking back. It is what it is. Smarter now. We bought it before I started reading TUG!


----------



## ngmaui

*Marriott Maui Resale through Marriott*

Received this offer through Marriott Resales 3-4 weeks ago and took them up on the offer.  Seems very reasonable vs. the listings on redweek and ebay with no hassle.  Nice to know that the Marriott resales are still in operation.  We just submitted Title paperwork this week:

Dear Maui Ocean Club Owner:

Good day! We are pleased to inform you Marriott Vacation Club is currently accepting listings for Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club. Our records indicate that you previously contacted our office and registered an interest in selling your ownership.

In order to qualify for this offer to list, any applicable loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes must be current.  This offer is valid through August September 6, 2013.  If you desire to accept, you must contact the Resale Operations department no later than September 6, 2013.  If you desire to decline the opportunity to list; however, would like to remain on the registration list for future sale opportunities, please contact Resale Operations by the date indicated above.  If we do not receive a response from you by the date indicated above, it will be assumed that you no longer desire to sell and subsequently your registration may be removed from the list. 

The current list price for a Maui Ocean Club, Platinum, Ocean View 1 Bedroom week is $14,000*. After commission (40% of sale price), approximate net proceeds would be $8,400. If you are still interested in selling your ownership, please notify our office via email or telephone, so that we can create and send you an Open Listing Agreement.  

In addition, we currently have a potential buyer interested in purchasing your type of unit. Your response to accept or decline this specific offer is requested. Accordingly, please ensure that you provide us with your current email address or preferred contact number.

This offer is being presented to other owners registered with the same ownership type. The owner who accepts and returns an Open Listing Agreement first within the given timeframe will be given priority.

The terms are as follows:

List Price: $14,000
Seller Proceeds*: $8,400
Buyer’s First Usage: 2014

On behalf of the Resale Operations office at Marriott Vacation Club, thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. If you have any questions or would like additional information, please do not hesitate to contact us. We are available to you Monday through Friday from 9:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m., Eastern Time.


----------



## SueDonJ

ngmaui, thanks for sharing.  We've been tracking Marriott's Resales Operations increased activities for a while now; your post has been moved to this ongoing thread.


----------



## Kdjk5467

Nice. So, it really is not a bad idea to figure that I should expect to pay 60% or so of MVCI resale prices https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/buy-weeks.shtml for in demand weeks if I am buying from an owner?

Also, glad you are happy!


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Kdjk5467 said:


> Nice. So, it really is not a bad idea to figure that I should expect to pay 60% or so of MVCI resale prices https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/buy-weeks.shtml for in demand weeks if I am buying from an owner?
> 
> Also, glad you are happy!



For in demand and short supply I expect it to be the benchmark. It could be less due to unaware sellers but it could also be higher because 40% is still a sizable gap for the buyer to save a few bucks.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

Is there a way we can definitely determine which weeks are in high demand? I thought my Mountainside week is in high demand but I see several for sale on their resale on their website, and our ROFR was passed on within three days. They are also not offering to rent my ski week which makes me wonder about its demand power.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Is there a way we can definitely determine which weeks are in high demand? I thought my Mountainside week is in high demand but I see several for sale on their resale on their website, and our ROFR was passed on within three days. They are also not offering to rent my ski week which makes me wonder about its demand power.



There is a way. All you have to do is call the resale department and ask how long the list is for a particular week. It needs to be specific in unit type and season. If the list is short, then it is high demand/short supply. Before Marriott started buying back and exercising ROFR many lists were well over 100. There are some cases where no list exists because the supply is not there.


----------



## BJRSanDiego

*How do they figure it?*



dioxide45 said:


> Here is a great website with ROFR information for each resort.



Thanks for the link.

I saw that for a purchase that I'm making that they have a 15 day ROFR period.  I'm wondering if that would be calendar days (2 weeks and a day) or business days (basically 3 weeks).  

Any guess?

Bruce


----------



## Saintsfanfl

BJRSanDiego said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I saw that for a purchase that I'm making that they have a 15 day ROFR period.  I'm wondering if that would be calendar days (2 weeks and a day) or business days (basically 3 weeks).
> 
> Any guess?
> 
> Bruce



I wouldn't put much weight in the ROFR period. It is supposed to be the amount of time they have to exercise or waive and it should be actual days but since you need the waiver for a transfer isn't the period of time moot? Let's say 15 days has passed so Marriott waives by default. You still can't send in the transfer because you won't have the required waiver.

They usually respond within a couple weeks. Mine were always 10 days but recently it was 20. I'm not sure is they are slower due to the volume or if the closing company didn't send it when they said.


----------



## SueDonJ

I've been asked by a TUGger to post this NCV info from Resales Operations into this thread:



> Marriott NCV
> - Annual Gold = $8,500 purchase price with 60% going to seller after close ($5,100).
> - Platinum = $16,900 purchase price with 60% going to seller after close ($10,140).
> - Fixed Week = $32,500 with 60% going to seller after close ($19,500)
> 
> She said these weeks get sold to folks who decline DC purchase and specifically ask to buy a deeded legacy week. It gets sold with Marriott points and DC eligibility for the new owner. Marriott will bring to the seller any offers up to 10% below asking price. If the seller chooses to accept the lower offer, the sales price and proceeds drop accordingly.


----------



## hangloose

SueDonJ said:


> I've been asked by a TUGger to post this NCV info from Resales Operations into this thread:



Thanks for posting Sue. I was wondering if Marriott reps would negotiate with the seller on resale purchase price directly from MVC Resales. Sounds like they may up to 10%, but the seller of the week would still need to agree.  Nice to know.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

SueDonJ said:


> I've been asked by a TUGger to post this NCV info from Resales Operations into this thread:



I was pitched a resale week in my presentation back in May. Anyone can see the list of weeks and the prices online by going to Buy Resale Weeks. I did not realize you could offer a lower price. That is good info to know.


----------



## MOXJO7282

ngmaui said:


> Received this offer through Marriott Resales 3-4 weeks ago and took them up on the offer.  Seems very reasonable vs. the listings on redweek and ebay with no hassle.  Nice to know that the Marriott resales are still in operation.  We just submitted Title paperwork this week:
> 
> Dear Maui Ocean Club Owner:
> 
> Good day! We are pleased to inform you Marriott Vacation Club is currently accepting listings for Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club. Our records indicate that you previously contacted our office and registered an interest in selling your ownership.
> 
> In order to qualify for this offer to list, any applicable loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes must be current.  This offer is valid through August September 6, 2013.  If you desire to accept, you must contact the Resale Operations department no later than September 6, 2013.  If you desire to decline the opportunity to list; however, would like to remain on the registration list for future sale opportunities, please contact Resale Operations by the date indicated above.  If we do not receive a response from you by the date indicated above, it will be assumed that you no longer desire to sell and subsequently your registration may be removed from the list.
> 
> The current list price for a Maui Ocean Club, Platinum, Ocean View 1 Bedroom week is $14,000*. After commission (40% of sale price), approximate net proceeds would be $8,400. If you are still interested in selling your ownership, please notify our office via email or telephone, so that we can create and send you an Open Listing Agreement.
> 
> In addition, we currently have a potential buyer interested in purchasing your type of unit. Your response to accept or decline this specific offer is requested. Accordingly, please ensure that you provide us with your current email address or preferred contact number.
> 
> This offer is being presented to other owners registered with the same ownership type. The owner who accepts and returns an Open Listing Agreement first within the given timeframe will be given priority.
> 
> The terms are as follows:
> 
> List Price: $14,000
> Seller Proceeds*: $8,400
> Buyer’s First Usage: 2014
> 
> On behalf of the Resale Operations office at Marriott Vacation Club, thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. If you have any questions or would like additional information, please do not hesitate to contact us. We are available to you Monday through Friday from 9:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m., Eastern Time.



That is great news for you!! I'm tempted to see what they would offer me for my 2BDRM OVs MOCs because the 2BDRMs are so much more value than a 1BDRM but I would never sell unless it was a ridiculous amount like $25k.

The MFs are only a few $100s apart but the 2BDRM is a LO of course so the possibilities are various.


----------



## Fasttr

MOXJO7282 said:


> That is great news for you!! I'm tempted to see what they would offer me for my 2BDRM OVs MOCs because the 2BDRMs are so much more value than a 1BDRM but I would never sell unless it was a ridiculous amount like $25k.
> 
> The MFs are only a few $100s apart but the 2BDRM is a LO of course so the possibilities are various.



Saintsfanfl has posted the link a few times.  That info is available online for anybody to go look at.

Just click HERE and then find your place via the pull down menus.  

The info is all there online.

Keep in mind, the Prices listed are the Purchase Price, so the ultimate value to you is 60% of the number shown (based on current market conditions).


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Keep in mind that the listing price and 60% net is not to be confused with the buyback price. The buyback price is probably always a lower number, although I would not be surprised if the buyback continues to go up and meets the net list price at some point.


----------



## channimal

I'm surprised they aren't showing Harbour Lakes.  I would think they'd have a glut of available weeks there.


----------



## JanT

Last year I contacted Marriott about buying back our 1BR EY Grand Chateau week.  They offered $2400 minus $500 for admin fees.  We agreed to the buy back but because we were out of the country for an extended period of time and we were going to have our daughter use her POA to do all the paperwork, it didn't go through.  Marriott's legal department wouldn't allow us to use a POA to close the deal.  Strangest thing I had ever heard but...whatever.  

Well turns out it was for the best.  Now that we are back I decided to contact them again about repurchasing the week.  Well, they came back with an offer of $3800.00 minus $500 for the fees.  That works for us!  LOL  SOLD to Marriott!  We bought the week resale for very cheap and made money.  I'm not going to complain.  Now if they would just buy back our EOY Kauai and Grand Chateau weeks but they passed.  Oh well!  I'm happy with the current deal.


----------



## Fasttr

channimal said:


> I'm surprised they aren't showing Harbour Lakes.  I would think they'd have a glut of available weeks there.



I'm totally spit-balling here, but I think that Marriott resale site is driven by current owner requests to have Marriott list a property for them.  So if Marriott has not been approached to sell a current owner's week from Harbour Lake, then none would be listed and showing online.  If that assumption is true, then Harbour Lake must have some happy owners.  If there are multiple requests, then as I understand it, a list is created and as weeks are sold, up the list you move.

I am also making the assumption that Marriott will reach out to existing owners who perhaps have inquired about selling thier week in the past (as in *ngmaui*'s case), ONLY if and when Marriott has no inventory listed for the desired property/room size/view AND they have a potential buyer who is also interested in purchasing Points in conjunction with the week purchase, and in that case, they likely take the extra step to reach out to see if they can make such a transaction happen. 

I am also making the assumption that in the pure buy back offers (offers not in conjunction with a resale to another owner like in *JanT*'s case), Marriott is purchasing the weeks back to toss them into the Trust to support more Point sales.  

Again, I have no facts to support any of this, just making an educated guess based on what I see/read here in the various threads.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Fasttr said:


> I'm totally spit-balling here, but I think that Marriott resale site is driven by current owner requests to have Marriott list a property for them.  So if Marriott has not been approached to sell a current owner's week from Harbour Lake, then none would be listed and showing online.  If that assumption is true, then Harbour Lake must have some happy owners.  If there are multiple requests, then as I understand it, a list is created and as weeks are sold, up the list you move.
> 
> I am also making the assumption that Marriott will reach out to existing owners who perhaps have inquired about selling thier week in the past (as in *ngmaui*'s case), ONLY if and when Marriott has no inventory listed for the desired property/room size/view AND they have a potential buyer who is also interested in purchasing Points in conjunction with the week purchase, and in that case, they likely take the extra step to reach out to see if they can make such a transaction happen.
> 
> I am also making the assumption that in the pure buy back offers (offers not in conjunction with a resale to another owner like in *JanT*'s case), Marriott is purchasing the weeks back to toss them into the Trust to support more Point sales.
> 
> Again, I have no facts to support any of this, just making an educated guess based on what I see/read here in the various threads.



I thought I read a post a month or so ago by a tugger either listing or selling back to Marriott their Harbor Lake week. It might be further up this thread. I believe the price was quite high. I have been assuming that Marriott either wants all the Harbour Lake and Willow Ridge weeks for themselves or the list is nil. I am pretty sure they show the listing for any weeks whether they have buyers ready or not. Some undesirable weeks have a very long list with buyers coming along once in a blue moon.


----------



## Fasttr

Saintsfanfl said:


> I thought I read a post a month or so ago by a tugger either listing or selling back to Marriott their Harbor Lake week. It might be further up this thread. I believe the price was quite high. I have been assuming that Marriott either wants all the Harbour Lake and Willow Ridge weeks for themselves...



That's a great point.  If Marriott is approached with a Harbour Lake, and the unit is a good Points generator with a low cost/point ratio, and they want the unit for the Trust, Marriott might just be making offers good enough for people to not list for resale....but instead good enough for owners to just jump and sell to Marriott on the spot.


----------



## Quadmaniac

*Harbour Lake*

They were offering $4900 net for HL platinum weeks.


----------



## channimal

Quadmaniac said:


> They were offering $4900 net for HL platinum weeks.





wow.. that would be a nice tidy profit


----------



## Quadmaniac

channimal said:


> wow.. that would be a nice tidy profit



Yep it sure would. I was so surprised as I bought one on eBay about 4 month ago for my brother for $1100 and was blown away by what they were offering. I was curious about what my WR was worth and happen to ask about HL.


----------



## irish

*how to contact marriott re:buyback*

thinking of downsizing my t/s portfolio . would like to contact marriott to inquire about buyback. can someone please provide me with the phone number 
TIA


----------



## SueDonJ

_"Please call 866-682-4547 to speak with a Marriott Vacation Club professional Monday-Friday, 9 a.m.-5 p.m. ET."_

Here's the Sell Weeks link for Marriott Resales Operations, and I'm moving your post to the ongoing thread.


----------



## s002965

Is this the end of this thread?  I started at the beginning to catch up on discussions of Marriott resales and buybacks, but notice there have been no postings since 10/4/13.  Has the thread moved elsewhere, or have the discussions just stopped?
I have never posted on TUG, so bear with me if I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## SueDonJ

s002965 said:


> Is this the end of this thread?  I started at the beginning to catch up on discussions of Marriott resales and buybacks, but notice there have been no postings since 10/4/13.  Has the thread moved elsewhere, or have the discussions just stopped?
> I have never posted on TUG, so bear with me if I'm doing it wrong.



Welcome to TUG!  You're not doing anything wrong.  

All related posts should be moved to this ongoing thread so I'm guessing there haven't been any more recent reports?  Please, feel free to continue the discussion.


----------



## tschwa2

I think most of the people interested in getting a quote who are regulars have already done so.

There is no obligation to sell to Marriott if they make you an offer.  If you want to know what they will offer you, then just ask them.


----------



## benyu2010

> Marriott NCV
> - Annual Gold = $8,500 purchase price with 60% going to seller after close ($5,100).
> - Platinum = $16,900 purchase price with 60% going to seller after close ($10,140).
> - Fixed Week = $32,500 with 60% going to seller after close ($19,500)



Platinum is lowered to $13,500

Fixed W26 = $32,500

Fixed W52 = $29,900


----------



## LilMsFoodie

Last night I received an offer to LIST, not buy my EOY units again for 3050 with a net to me of $1840.  A hefty 40% commission but it's better than doing it myself.    I am taking them up on it, at least for one unit.

_[Moderator Note:  Post moved to ongoing thread.  <--- SueDonJ]_


----------



## sjordan14

*Repurchase Email Offer from MVC*

Received an email offering to buy back my MFC (St Thomas) Gold Season 2 bedroom week from Marriott. They are offering $4,300 less $500 admin fee with first year usage of 2015.

That's pretty low compared to what Gold weeks are listing for at Redweek or TUG Marketplace. I called them back and asked if they were making offers on Silver weeks (that's the one that I would really like to sell.) They said no on Silver, that they were only currently interested in Gold Weeks.

While I had them on the phone, I also asked if they would do any better on the Gold offer and was told absolutely not, that was their price.

I also asked about the $500 admin fee and which closing company they would use. The person on the phone said it had to go through a local attorney on St. Thomas due to local laws. Odd answer because I have previously contacted a number of reputable closing companies about handling the private sale of my Silver week and they all said they could handle it.

Clearly Marriott wants the Gold inventory for the trust to be able to fulfill all the points trading. With an offer that low, they will make a huge profit on any purchases that they make.

Unfortunately MFC is not a ROFR property, so there's no way to know how aggressive they would be to get those weeks back. But something tells me that they would not be letting those weeks go on the private market in that price range if they could stop it.

_[Moderator Note:  Post moved to ongoing thread.  <--- SueDonJ]_


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Marriott closes their timeshares themselves. They have no need for a 3rd party closing company. When they act as a broker you have the right to use a different closing company but it doesn't change their 40% commission and I don't think this option exists with a direct buyback.


----------



## tschwa2

I think it may depend on the location and local laws.  For my Manor Club that they exercised ROFR, everything came from Marriott.  For my Barony Beach Club (which they offered a buy back) all the closing documents and deeds and misc. tax info including addition end of year tax info came from the McNair Law Firm.  When I looked at deeds sold by M on Hilton Head in the online records, it looks like they are the same firm that prepared the original deeds that were sold there as well.


I also think the admin fee was $750 for the HHI week not $500.


----------



## LilMsFoodie

LilMsFoodie said:


> Last night I received an offer to LIST, not buy my EOY units again for 3050 with a net to me of $1840.  A hefty 40% commission but it's better than doing it myself.    I am taking them up on it, at least for one unit.
> 
> _[Moderator Note:  Post moved to ongoing thread.  <--- SueDonJ]_


to update here:  I received an offer to list my two gold eoy units at GV.  They both had sold within two weeks and should close in March per their most recent email.  I'm happy because it took no effort from me, price is ok even with their hefty 40% commission and I am almost timeshare free.  I never thought I could unload a gold timeshare in Orlando so painlessly.


----------



## teshiachris

I was offered 6500 - 500 admin fee for my 1 br 2 ba garden view at Maui Ocean Club by MVCI.  I think I will be accepting that offer....


----------



## Ron98GT

LilMsFoodie said:


> to update here:  I received an offer to list my two gold eoy units at GV.  They both had sold within two weeks and should close in March per their most recent email.  I'm happy because it took no effort from me, price is ok even with their hefty 40% commission and I am almost timeshare free.  I never thought I could unload a gold timeshare in Orlando so painlessly.


I don't now how they could have sold a GV, Gold, EOY for $3,000. An annual Platinum, yes. A GV, Gold, Annual isn't even worth the $1,800 that you say you got, even if you pay all the closing costs. 

I've seen GV, Gold, Annuals, sell for under $1,000, with all closing costs paid by the seller? 

Something is fishy


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Ron98GT said:


> I don't now how they could have sold a GV, Gold, EOY for $3,000. An annual Platinum, yes. A GV, Gold, Annual isn't even worth the $1,800 that you say you got, even if you pay all the closing costs.
> 
> I've seen GV, Gold, Annuals, sell for under $1,000, with all closing costs paid by the seller?
> 
> Something is fishy



It isn't fishy at all. Marriott can get much higher prices than third party resales. Buying from Marriott gives you the ability to exchange for reward points and enroll in the DC if you also buy points. It is also a much cleaner and secure transaction than someone on the internet. Another point is there is a salesperson behind it and the buyer may not even realize the existence of cheap 3rd party resales. It is also much cheaper to buy a resale week through Marriott than it is to buy DC points if you see something you want to go to every year.


----------



## SueDonJ

Ron98GT said:


> I don't now how they could have sold a GV, Gold, EOY for $3,000. An annual Platinum, yes. A GV, Gold, Annual isn't even worth the $1,800 that you say you got, even if you pay all the closing costs.
> 
> I've seen GV, Gold, Annuals, sell for under $1,000, with all closing costs paid by the seller?
> 
> Something is fishy



Why fishy?  There's always been a big difference in Marriott resales between their internal market and any external markets.  There will always be people who are comfortable only with buying from the company.  Plus, buying resale from them together with a DC Points package makes the resale Week eligible to be enrolled in the DC - no external resales currently being sold are eligible for that.

_[Edit - On second thought, link to "Buy Weeks" at Resales Operations removed because I don't want to confuse Marriott's Buy and Sell links in this thread.]_


----------



## amanda14

*Was just offered*

A little low for me but good to see what the market is and going up from the recent past:

Platinum Season Two Bedroom Excellent View week at Marriott's 
 Grande Vista for $4,900 less $500 administrative and processing fees.
 At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $4,400*.

Premium Platinum Season Two Bedroom 
 Excellent View week at Marriott's Lakeshore Reserves at Grande Lakes 
 Resort for $7,800 less $500 administrative and processing fees.  At 
 closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $7,300*.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

amanda14 said:


> A little low for me but good to see what the market is and going up from the recent past:
> 
> Platinum Season Two Bedroom Excellent View week at Marriott's
> Grande Vista for $4,900 less $500 administrative and processing fees.
> At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $4,400*.
> 
> Premium Platinum Season Two Bedroom
> Excellent View week at Marriott's Lakeshore Reserves at Grande Lakes
> Resort for $7,800 less $500 administrative and processing fees.  At
> closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $7,300*.



Keep in mind these are direct buyback offers and not resale list prices. There can be a big difference but usually it is moderate. The list on your Grande Vista is $8,900 so your net would be $5,340. Your Lakeshore unit is $16,200 with a net of $9,720. List is much better than resale now that they are moving units as long as you can wait.


----------



## amanda14

Yeah I am starting to get an itch to dump MGV but need the pricing to be higher.  I would be inclined to do it through Marriott and not going through hassles doing it privately


----------



## Saintsfanfl

amanda14 said:


> Yeah I am starting to get an itch to dump MGV but need the pricing to be higher.  I would be inclined to do it through Marriott and not going through hassles doing it privately



It doesn't cost anything to add your name to the list. You really can't expect to do better than $5,340 elsewhere and besides you can always decline when they are ready to move your unit. Call them back and ask to be added to the resale list instead of the direct buyback offer. The difference isn't much with MGV. I have seen some resorts where the difference was double.


----------



## Ron98GT

What's fishy?

In the past, Marriott has had no interest in Gold, Silver, or EOY units. Why would they suddenly pay a owner 10 times what the are selling for in the resale marketplace? All they would have to do is exercise ROFR.  All resales go and have gone to Marriott, where they could have exercised ROFR after seeing the price, but yet they aren't. Fishy?

Next year, I'm thinking about picking up a Marriott EOY 2-Bdrm L/O Platinum.  Once the plat is safely in my II account, along with all of my current deposited lock-off weeks, I'll sell my existing week.  Do you think that they will give me $6,000 for my Gold, "Annual", Shadow Ridge week? :hysterical: The best I could hope for is $500/$600 on eBay, and I seriously doubt that ROFR will be exercised.


----------



## SCSTWG

sjordan14 said:


> Unfortunately MFC is not a ROFR property, so there's no way to know how aggressive they would be to get those weeks back. But something tells me that they would not be letting those weeks go on the private market in that price range if they could stop it.
> 
> _[Moderator Note:  Post moved to ongoing thread.  <--- SueDonJ]_



What are the properties that do not have ROFR?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Ron98GT said:


> What's fishy?
> 
> In the past, Marriott has had no interest in Gold, Silver, or EOY units. Why would they suddenly pay a owner 10 times what the are selling for in the resale marketplace? All they would have to do is exercise ROFR.  All resales go and have gone to Marriott, where they could have exercised ROFR after seeing the price, but yet they aren't. Fishy?
> 
> Next year, I'm thinking about picking up a Marriott EOY 2-Bdrm L/O Platinum.  Once the plat is safely in my II account, along with all of my current deposited lock-off weeks, I'll sell my existing week.  Do you think that they will give me $6,000 for my Gold, "Annual", Shadow Ridge week? :hysterical: The best I could hope for is $500/$600 on eBay, and I seriously doubt that ROFR will be exercised.



I think your feelings and info are a bit outdated but you are also confusing the post about the Gold EOY. The Gold EOY in the post is an offer to list and not to buy. Marriott is only acting as the broker between a buyer and a seller and these prices are a real bargain compared to buying DC points to make the reservation. Marriott does not ROFR weeks that they turn around and sell as weeks that they own. They only ROFR weeks that they add to the trust.

That said, Marriott has been exercising ROFR at an alarming rate. They are indeed exercising ROFR on Gold, EOY, and even some Silver units. I know this not just from reports but I have also had multiple Gold and EOY units lost to ROFR.


----------



## wicker12

*Still worth trying on eBay?*

With the rate that Marriott is buying back is it still worth trying to buy via eBay? Got an opp to buy 2/2 Platinum Season for $1,600 + $750 fees + $1175 2014 maintenance.
I don't want to have my money tied up for weeks if I don't have a prayer of actually getting it....
Appreciate any help.


----------



## m61376

wicker12 said:


> With the rate that Marriott is buying back is it still worth trying to buy via eBay? Got an opp to buy 2/2 Platinum Season for $1,600 + $750 fees + $1175 2014 maintenance.
> I don't want to have my money tied up for weeks if I don't have a prayer of actually getting it....
> Appreciate any help.



ROFR is always a crapshoot, so if you have an opportunity for a good deal I'd try to get it and hope for the best. Worst case scenario is your funds are tied up for a month or so.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

m61376 said:


> ROFR is always a crapshoot, so if you have an opportunity for a good deal I'd try to get it and hope for the best. Worst case scenario is your funds are tied up for a month or so.



I concur. Always go for the deal if it is a good seller. There are other variables that effect ROFR like unpaid maintenance fees. I had a deal that passed but otherwise would not have because the seller was holding the money for the unpaid fees which would only be paid upon passing ROFR. I have had plenty fail but also some pass that were priced low. If the seller has a bad reputation I don't even bother but there are plenty of sellers that will provide a refund immediately with no hassle.


----------



## s1b000

wicker12 said:


> With the rate that Marriott is buying back is it still worth trying to buy via eBay? Got an opp to buy 2/2 Platinum Season for $1,600 + $750 fees + $1175 2014 maintenance.
> 
> I don't want to have my money tied up for weeks if I don't have a prayer of actually getting it....
> 
> Appreciate any help.




I lost two to ROFR a few months ago and had trouble getting my money back in a timely way on the first one.  On the 2nd I got the seller to agree to a 25% deposit so at least I wasn't tying up a lot of cash for a month or more.


----------



## Quadmaniac

wicker12 said:


> With the rate that Marriott is buying back is it still worth trying to buy via eBay? Got an opp to buy 2/2 Platinum Season for $1,600 + $750 fees + $1175 2014 maintenance.
> I don't want to have my money tied up for weeks if I don't have a prayer of actually getting it....
> Appreciate any help.



As others have said, I would certainly try anyways as Marriott is not consistent with their ROFR where some lower priced ones are not taken while higher priced ones are, just absolutely no rime or reason. Just because a deed was taken at a higher amount does not mean that anything lower will be automatically taken. 

In any case, don't let the a previous ROFR price influence what you are prepared to pay/bid for an item. Bid what it is worth to you and let it be. Remember it is a buyer's market in resales. Many more sellers than there are buyers in general. Some deeds are hard to get and are in high demand, but those far and few between.


----------



## Ron98GT

s1b000 said:


> I lost two to ROFR a few months ago and had trouble getting my money back in a timely way on the first one.  On the 2nd I got the seller to agree to a 25% deposit so at least I wasn't tying up a lot of cash for a month or more.


Plat or Gold?  Annual or EOY?


----------



## s1b000

Platinum EY at DSV 2 so I gave up and switched to DSV 1 for what ended up being $200 more and hassle free.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Ron98GT said:


> Plat or Gold?  Annual or EOY?



I have had four lost to ROFR for Willow Ridge. One plat annual, one eoy annual, and two gold annual. I also had two silver annual at Ocean Pointe lost to ROFR but those were a no brainer.


----------



## Ron98GT

Saintsfanfl said:


> I think your feelings and info are a bit outdated but you are also confusing the post about the Gold EOY. The Gold EOY in the post is an offer to list and not to buy. Marriott is only acting as the broker between a buyer and a seller and these prices are a real bargain compared to buying DC points to make the reservation. Marriott does not ROFR weeks that they turn around and sell as weeks that they own. They only ROFR weeks that they add to the trust.
> 
> That said, Marriott has been exercising ROFR at an alarming rate. They are indeed exercising ROFR on Gold, EOY, and even some Silver units. I know this not just from reports but I have also had multiple Gold and EOY units lost to ROFR.



"I think your feelings and info are a bit outdated". No, I paid $26 for a Marriott Shadow Ridge, 2-Bdrm, Annual, Gold week.  From the sold comps that I've seen, it's worth about $500.  That means an EOY should be worth about $250. These are current comps.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marriott-Sh...51226458637?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2335cca20d


" The Gold EOY in the post is an offer to list and not to buy". No, the poster stated that both units sold: "both had sold within two weeks and should close in March". The total asking price was $3050 for two Grand Vista EOY weeks, or $1525/EOY, and they sold within 2-weeks.  Even if the seller/poster paid all the closing costs, it's still over priced.  Check the current GV's that have gone unsold, asking price $1000 for a GV, 2-BDRM, Gold, Annual.  These are current prices.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Ron98GT said:


> "I think your feelings and info are a bit outdated". No, I paid $26 for a Marriott Shadow Ridge, 2-Bdrm, Annual, Gold week.  From the sold comps that I've seen, it's worth about $500.  That means an EOY should be worth about $250. These are current comps.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marriott-Sh...51226458637?pt=Timeshares&hash=item2335cca20d
> 
> 
> " The Gold EOY in the post is an offer to list and not to buy". No, the poster stated that both units sold: "both had sold within two weeks and should close in March". The total asking price was $3050 for two Grand Vista EOY weeks, or $1525/EOY, and they sold within 2-weeks.  Even if the seller/poster paid all the closing costs, it's still over priced.  Check the current GV's that have gone unsold, asking price $1000 for a GV, 2-BDRM, Gold, Annual.  These are current prices.



You are completely missing the point. This is Marriott acting as the broker and offering resale services to current owners as well as potential buyers. Marriott does not care one bit what something sells for on eBay by less than reputable up front fee companies. They set their prices and include benefits not to be had elsewhere. These prices are still substantially below original retail prices and DC point prices to book the same res. 

Overpriced perhaps but Ebay is by no means an accurate comparison of what one should expect to pay directly from Marriott. 3rd party resales will always be lower. And Marriott absolutely will not ROFR and then sell the unit as a week. They only broker and pocket a hefty commission.

This really isn't much different than buying from a legitimate and licensed broker. That avenue has always been much higher than ebay prices although not as high as Marriott resales. Some Tuggers will not touch eBay with a 10 ft pole.

The Marriott Resale department has been doing this for a long time. They were doing it when ROFR was on hold. Nothing has changed. The only difference is the units are moving much faster.


----------



## SueDonJ

Saintsfanfl said:


> You are completely missing the point. This is Marriott acting as the broker and offering resale services to current owners as well as potential buyers. Marriott does not care one bit what something sells for on eBay by less than reputable up front fee companies. They set their prices and include benefits not to be had elsewhere. These prices are still substantially below original retail prices and DC point prices to book the same res.
> 
> Overpriced perhaps but Ebay is by no means an accurate comparison of what one should expect to pay directly from Marriott. 3rd party resales will always be lower. And Marriott absolutely will not ROFR and then sell the unit as a week. They only broker and pocket a hefty commission.
> 
> This really isn't much different than buying from a legitimate and licensed broker. That avenue has almost been much higher than ebay prices although not as high as Marriott resales. Some Tuggers will not touch eBay with a 10 ft pole.
> 
> The Marriott Resale department has been doing this for a long time. They were doing it when ROFR was on hold. Nothing has changed. The only difference is the units are moving much faster.



Completely agree.  From a seller's viewpoint, the prices on any of the external resale markets don't matter with respect to the offers that Marriott might make through their Resales Operations office to existing Weeks Owners.  For a good number of Weeks, as a seller it's currently possible to get from Marriott more than what you can reasonably expect from any of the external markets.  If you're selling, it's definitely worth your while to contact Resales Operations first.  There's no guarantee they'll want your Week or even that if they took a similar Week yesterday they'll take yours tomorrow, but while this trend continues (so far it's been ongoing for at least a-year-and-a-half!) it should be every seller's first stop.

Ron98GT, as a BUYER what you're saying is correct - Marriott's offers/prices are in some cases much higher than any external markets and simply don't make sense.  But most of the people in this thread are talking about selling, not buying.  Here, Marriott is effectively the buyer.


----------



## LilMsFoodie

I'm going to clarify my posting from last week or whenever.  I received an offer from Marriott resale to list for sale my two EOY gold Grande Vistas. They both had contracts within two weeks.  Each Unit was $3050 with 40% commission.   Here is a cut and paste of my last email:   



> " I am pleased to advise that we have identified a potential buyer for your Grande Vista ownership labeled, _[deleted]_. The first year of occupancy to the buyer will be 2016. The purchase amount is for the listed price of $3,050.
> 
> 
> At this point, the buyer has verbally agreed to purchase your ownership; however, we are awaiting their executed Contract of Sale and deposit. We will provide you with an update on the status of your sale within the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> During the sale process, keep the following in mind:
> 
> 
> Cancellation: If you no longer desire to sell, notify our Resale Operations office immediately to avoid being charged fees. Please take note of your Open Listing Agreement, Section 2. Commission:
> 
> 
> 
> In the event of default by purchaser or Seller, the party in default shall be responsible for attorney’s fees and costs of closing agent in preparation of closing.
> 
> 
> 
> In the event of default on the part of the Seller under this Agreement or the Contract of Sale, Marriott reserves the right to immediately terminate this Open Listing Agreement and/or not enter into any new or renewed listing agreements with Seller.
> 
> 
> 
> Usage – Caution!: While your week is in pending sale status, do not take usage action that would prevent the buyer’s first year occupancy, 2016, as this action will result in the cancellation of your sale. Such usage action includes but is not limited to:
> 
> 
> 
> Entering a rental agreement – either with Marriott Vacation Club or on your own.
> Exchanging with an external company, i.e. Interval International
> Trading usage for Marriott Rewards points
> Electing, borrowing or banking Marriott Vacation Club Destinations points
> 
> 
> 
> Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™: While your ownership is in pending sale status, your week will be un-enrolled. If the sale should cancel, your week will be re-enrolled.
> 
> Payments: To avoid any delays with closing or a potential sale cancellation, maintain a current account for maintenance fees and loan payments.
> 
> If you should have any questions, please feel free to contact us at Resale Operations, Monday – Friday, 9am to 5pm EST at 866-682-4547.
> 
> 
> 
> * If applicable, net proceeds will be applied to any outstanding loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes. Foreign owners are subject to a 10% tax withholding.  To apply for a withholding refund or to receive additional information, visit www.irs.gov. If the week being sold is at a resort in Hawaii and you are not a Hawaii resident, 5% will be withheld from your contract price and paid to the State of Hawaii pursuant to the Hawaii Real Property Tax Act. For more information, or to request a refund, you may visit the website www.hawaii.gov/tax.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly,
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Middleton
> 
> Resale Manager, Resale Operations
> 
> Marriott Vacation Club International
> 
> 6649 Westwood Blvd, Suite 500
> 
> Orlando, Florida 32821
> 
> 866-682-4547 Toll Free
> 
> 407-903-5995 Fax
> 
> resale.operations@vacationclub.com
> 
> This communication contains information from Marriott Vacation Club International that may be confidential


----------



## Saintsfanfl

SueDonJ said:
			
		

> But most of the people in this thread are talking about selling, not buying.  Here, Marriott is effectively the buyer.



Marriott is the buyer when they make an offer for a direct buyback. If it is a listing agreement like the post directly above then they are just the broker. The listing will always net a higher amount than a direct buyback. It is the listings that never stopped but the ROFR and buybacks kicked back up when this thread started.


----------



## SueDonJ

Saintsfanfl said:


> Marriott is the buyer when they make an offer for a direct buyback. If it is a listing agreement like the post directly above then they are just the broker. The listing will always net a higher amount than a direct buyback. It is the listings that never stopped but the ROFR and buybacks kicked back up when this thread started.



That's why I said "effectively"   - Ron98GT may need to think of Marriott as the buyer in a simple equation because it doesn't appear that he's understanding Marriott's role with either the buybacks or listings that we're talking about in this thread.  I just get the impression that he's stuck on the buyer's perspective, and am trying to make it easier for him to understand.


----------



## dioxide45

teshiachris said:


> I was offered 6500 - 500 admin fee for my 1 br 2 ba garden view at Maui Ocean Club by MVCI.  I think I will be accepting that offer....





sjordan14 said:


> Received an email offering to buy back my MFC (St Thomas) Gold Season 2 bedroom week from Marriott. They are offering $4,300 less $500 admin fee with first year usage of 2015.



If you haven't already, please add these to the Buyback Database. Link is in my signature.


----------



## teshiachris

dioxide45 said:


> If you haven't already, please add these to the Buyback Database. Link is in my signature.



Tried to at 0346 AM but it kept saying system too busy.  All other links worked.


----------



## GregT

teshiachris said:


> Tried to at 0346 AM but it kept saying system too busy.



Wow -- Marriott must be buying more timeshares back than we thought.


----------



## Ron98GT

dioxide45 said:


> If you haven't already, please add these to the Buyback Database. Link is in my signature.


When I click on your ROFR/Developer link, all I get is ads?

Tripod, What's my TS worth, Legal Zoom, Dating. etc.


----------



## dualrated2

Ron98GT said:


> When I click on your ROFR/Developer link, all I get is ads?
> 
> Tripod, What's my TS worth, Legal Zoom, Dating. etc.



You have to read between the lines.


----------



## Numismatist

sjordan14 said:


> Received an email offering to buy back my MFC (St Thomas) Gold Season 2 bedroom week from Marriott. They are offering $4,300 less $500 admin fee with first year usage of 2015.
> 
> That's pretty low compared to what Gold weeks are listing for at Redweek or TUG Marketplace. I called them back and asked if they were making offers on Silver weeks (that's the one that I would really like to sell.) They said no on Silver, that they were only currently interested in Gold Weeks.
> 
> While I had them on the phone, I also asked if they would do any better on the Gold offer and was told absolutely not, that was their price.
> 
> I also asked about the $500 admin fee and which closing company they would use. The person on the phone said it had to go through a local attorney on St. Thomas due to local laws. Odd answer because I have previously contacted a number of reputable closing companies about handling the private sale of my Silver week and they all said they could handle it.
> 
> Clearly Marriott wants the Gold inventory for the trust to be able to fulfill all the points trading. With an offer that low, they will make a huge profit on any purchases that they make.
> 
> Unfortunately MFC is not a ROFR property, so there's no way to know how aggressive they would be to get those weeks back. But something tells me that they would not be letting those weeks go on the private market in that price range if they could stop it.
> 
> _[Moderator Note:  Post moved to ongoing thread.  <--- SueDonJ]_



I just took this offer from Marriott this morning.  They are processing my Gold deeded (non-points) week at this price as well.

If all goes well I will be free of Timeshares, but very sad to see the Cove go.

Frankly, I'd rather pay to stay there than own a continuing burden.  It seemed to me like this was a good time to unload as they seem hungry due to the need for trust inventory, etc.  Once that settles, they may not be so hungry.


----------



## dioxide45

Ron98GT said:


> When I click on your ROFR/Developer link, all I get is ads?
> 
> Tripod, What's my TS worth, Legal Zoom, Dating. etc.



Sorry, Tripod is bad about that. But Tripod is free, so you take what you can get.


----------



## Numismatist

dioxide45 said:


> Sorry, Tripod is bad about that. But Tripod is free, so you take what you can get.



well then, I want my money back! :hysterical:


----------



## dioxide45

Here is a direct link to the Buyback Database submission form.

http://dioxide45.tripod.com/buyback/bbhtml.htm


----------



## Ron98GT

*Tripod Ads*

Will this work?

http://www.jsmadeeasy.com/javascripts/Banners/Remove Host Banners - (i.e. tripod)/index.htm


----------



## SueDonJ

Numismatist said:


> I just took this offer from Marriott this morning.  They are processing my Gold deeded (non-points) week at this price as well.
> 
> If all goes well I will be free of Timeshares, but very sad to see the Cove go.
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather pay to stay there than own a continuing burden.  It seemed to me like this was a good time to unload as they seem hungry due to the need for trust inventory, etc.  Once that settles, they may not be so hungry.



It's always good when we learn that folks are able to take advantage of Marriott's offers to get out from under their now-unwanted timeshares.  I'm sorry to read this, though, if it means you'll be giving up TUG as well as your timeshare - I've enjoyed reading you.


----------



## dioxide45

---Deleted---


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> ---Deleted---



Padding your post count again, I see.


----------



## MOXJO7282

Numismatist said:


> I'd rather pay to stay there than own a continuing burden.  It seemed to me like this was a good time to unload as they seem hungry due to the need for trust inventory, etc.  Once that settles, they may not be so hungry.



I don't see them as a burden at all. And I wouldn't think a MFC gold would be a burden either. 

I could understand if you had a lower week and renting to use that same week is probably the same or cheaper than MFs but I would think you're now going to pay a premium to rent the same week no? 

I know in our case with the places we like to go when we like to go to them we would definitely pay a premium over our MFs so as tempting it is to take the money now I think at some point we'd regret it as we'd begin to pay a premium for vacations after we were to sell.

Now this is while MFs are still manageable IMHO but if Maui goes to $3000 and rentals don't keep pace then I'll need to develop an exit strategy but for now I'm still a very happy owner.


----------



## teshiachris

dioxide45 said:


> Here is a direct link to the Buyback Database submission form.
> 
> http://dioxide45.tripod.com/buyback/bbhtml.htm



2nd night in a row.  all your databaes are down.


----------



## dioxide45

teshiachris said:


> 2nd night in a row.  all your databaes are down.



Have you tried during daytime hours? I wonder if Tripod is doing maintenance overnight?


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> Padding your post count again, I see.



Hey now, sometimes those deleted posts turn in to over 170 post about well...nothing 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153950


----------



## Fasttr

Hey, if Seinfeld can have a successful TV show about nothing, who but you could start a 7 page thread about nothing.  That's way funny!!!


----------



## GregT

dioxide45 said:


> Hey now, sometimes those deleted posts turn in to over 170 post about well...nothing
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153950



I remember that thread and can't believe I never posted in it.  

I missed out.


----------



## Fasttr

GregT said:


> I missed out.



You missed nothing..... literally.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

On the other hand.....you have different fingers.


----------



## Fasttr

Saintsfanfl said:


> On the other hand.....you have different fingers.



There are words in what you say.


----------



## Seaport104

*3BR EOY Grande Vista Platinum*

Just found out my try for 3BR EOY Grande Vista Platinum FAILED FROR for $3,750 plus closing costs 

Added to the database


----------



## Numismatist

SueDonJ said:


> It's always good when we learn that folks are able to take advantage of Marriott's offers to get out from under their now-unwanted timeshares.  I'm sorry to read this, though, if it means you'll be giving up TUG as well as your timeshare - I've enjoyed reading you.



Oh, I'll stay!  Tug is awesome and so are the people.  I'm always going to vacation and will go to the Cove as a 'guest' as well.



MOXJO7282 said:


> I don't see them as a burden at all. And I wouldn't think a MFC gold would be a burden either.
> 
> I could understand if you had a lower week and renting to use that same week is probably the same or cheaper than MFs but I would think you're now going to pay a premium to rent the same week no?
> 
> I know in our case with the places we like to go when we like to go to them we would definitely pay a premium over our MFs so as tempting it is to take the money now I think at some point we'd regret it as we'd begin to pay a premium for vacations after we were to sell.
> 
> Now this is while MFs are still manageable IMHO but if Maui goes to $3000 and rentals don't keep pace then I'll need to develop an exit strategy but for now I'm still a very happy owner.



By burden, I mean that I have never liked the idea of 'owning' something with ongoing fees AND not knowing if I'd ever be able to get out of it.

Marriott's short-term hunger for Inventory presents an opportunity to 'get out' quickly and cleanly without worrying if a buyer flakes, the Deed doesn't clear, Estoppel, and all those other worries.  They FedEx papers, I sign, done.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Numismatist said:


> Marriott's short-term hunger for Inventory...



Short term? I will place a wager that it will be very long term. We are already at a year and a half and if anything their hunger has gotten stronger. As long as they are selling points they will be after the dirt cheap inventory of buybacks and ROFR.


----------



## dioxide45

Saintsfanfl said:


> Short term? I will place a wager that it will be very long term. We are already at a year and a half and if anything their hunger has gotten stronger. As long as they are selling points they will be after the dirt cheap inventory of buybacks and ROFR.



It will be hard to tell. It may be shore term. Perhaps they will slow down when the third tower opens at Grand Chateau. Then shortly after that, they will be completing the build-out at Crystal Shores. No other construction projects on the gamut that I know of though.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

dioxide45 said:


> It will be hard to tell. It may be shore term. Perhaps they will slow down when the third tower opens at Grand Chateau. Then shortly after that, they will be completing the build-out at Crystal Shores. No other construction projects on the gamut that I know of though.



I will still definitely wager against it being short term. The margin on buybacks is huge. I sold two weeks to Marriott last year for $5,200 which they converted to points and sold for ~$70,000. They need new builds to grow the quality of the product but those margins are way too high to ever stop. They may tighten down and be more selective on what they buy back but they are not going to halt it completely.


----------



## Fasttr

Do you think the straight buy backs that they toss into the trust are targeted more heavily toward weeks that are not currently enrolled in the DC (weeks they know won't be converted to points and thus will not help to fill the DC's inventory needs) or do you think the buy backs are purely to feed the point selling machine?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Fasttr said:


> Do you think the straight buy backs that they toss into the trust are targeted more heavily toward weeks that are not currently enrolled in the DC (weeks they know won't be converted to points and thus will not help to fill the DC's inventory needs) or do you think the buy backs are purely to feed the point selling machine?



I believe it is the latter. I don't think they care whether the week is enrolled. It would be easy to test since plenty of tuggers have both but at the end of the day the margin on the sale is worth far more than making sure there is adequate inventory for the trust. As always there is far more supply than demand with timeshares. The focus is always about the next full freight sale. Everyone chases the money like a monkey with a hand in the jar.

I have also called periodically and asked about the buyback offers on various weeks. This is not an offer on what I own but an offer for the week in question to anyone. They will quote me the offer even though I don't have the week. There has never been a condition as far as the deeded week or enrolled or not enrolled. They really don't care. They are either trading the week themselves in II or they are converting it to points for the sale. I mention trading it themselves because that is the only way to explain MVCI's ridiculous push towards acquiring weeks at Willow Ridge. Perhaps there is another reason.


----------



## 022520

*MGV ROFR price vs Buy back price*

Does anyone have any experience with Marriott in checking their buy back price vs their rofr price.  Im thinking about upping my holdings at MGV but might need to bid a bit more than the lowest price currently advertised to pass thru ROFR.  It might be necessary and desirable to bid a bit higher to get what I want 

Is $5000 at the MVG for a 2bdrm lockout plat going to pass ROFR?  I might call Marriott to see what they would offer me for my current 2 bdrrom lo plat just to gauge prices.

My sense is that if I want to add Marriot weeks to my current week I might have to spend a bit more.

Larry


----------



## dioxide45

bluejaylarry said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Marriott in checking their buy back price vs their rofr price.  Im thinking about upping my holdings at MGV but might need to bid a bit more than the lowest price currently advertised to pass thru ROFR.  It might be necessary and desirable to bid a bit higher to get what I want
> 
> Is $5000 at the MVG for a 2bdrm lockout plat going to pass ROFR?  I might call Marriott to see what they would offer me for my current 2 bdrrom lo plat just to gauge prices.
> 
> My sense is that if I want to add Marriot weeks to my current week I might have to spend a bit more.
> 
> Larry



Looking at the two databases, it looks like buybacks of 2BR MGV Plat weeks is about $5000. ROFR is failing at around $3500. That said, I wouldn't up an offer because of ROFR. Get the best deal you can and see if it passes or not.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

dioxide45 said:


> Looking at the two databases, it looks like buybacks of 2BR MGV Plat weeks is about $5000. ROFR is failing at around $3500. That said, I wouldn't up an offer because of ROFR. Get the best deal you can and see if it passes or not.



I agree with this. You never know what is going on behind the scenes. I had one deal that would have failed ROFR but it passed because the PCC was holding the past due maintenance fees that they would only pay if it passed. Marriott having to pay on top of the purchase amount put it over their threshold and they waived. I didn't even know the PCC was holding the unpaid fees until it transferred into my name.


----------



## GregT

For people who have been approached about a buy-back from Marriott, does anyone have the phone number of the department?    Is it the same number as when they broker weeks for you (866-682-4547)?

Please advise -- I'm trying to get the owner of 6206/22 and 6206/23 to sell them back to Marriott (he wants too much money from me) and then put in the Trust.   I'd be really happy if the adjacent weeks were in the Trust as I think I will be able to buy 6206/24 one day.... 

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## JanT

GregT,

Yes, it is the same number.  We are in the process of selling a Grand Chateau week back from them and actually sold another one back to them last year.  Both times, that is the number they provided if we had questions.

Good luck!

Jan



GregT said:


> For people who have been approached about a buy-back from Marriott, does anyone have the phone number of the department?    Is it the same number as when they broker weeks for you (866-682-4547)?
> 
> Please advise -- I'm trying to get the owner of 6206/22 and 6206/23 to sell them back to Marriott (he wants too much money from me) and then put in the Trust.   I'd be really happy if the adjacent weeks were in the Trust as I think I will be able to buy 6206/24 one day....
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Greg


----------



## GregT

JanT said:


> GregT,
> 
> Yes, it is the same number.  We are in the process of selling a Grand Chateau week back from them and actually sold another one back to them last year.  Both times, that is the number they provided if we had questions.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Jan



Thank you!


----------



## Green Eyed Hapa

*Marriott Buying Back Newport Coast Villa Weeks?*

Does any one know if Marriott is buying back NCV Plat. weeks and what they are offering? 

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Quadmaniac

Best is to call the Marriott Resale Department. Call is free! Prices seem to change too


----------



## mbeider

[Content deleted.]

_Please review the TUG Posting Rules.  Ads are not permitted in the discussion forums.  <--- SueDonJ, Moderator_


----------



## LilMsFoodie

I submitted the final paperwork for my timeshares to Marriott RESALE last Thursday, March 20th.   There was a week delay as I needed to submit a death certificate for my late husband.   The money for the sale was in my checking account this morning,  March 27th.  My total net for my two EoY weeks is 3450.  That was for two gold eoy Florida club units.  I think that is as good a deal as I would ever get for a while and I am Marriott free.  
Have about 250k reward points which we will use up this year and move on to other hotels and other adventures.   I appreciate all the help I have had here over the years.  I greatly improved my experience by being able to sell and buy points to fill out short trips as needed.  

I think selling a unit via Marriott resale is an easy out.  I never believed I could get rid of a gold Grand Vista so easily.  I believe that the resale department is able to offer incentives that make the units very attractive.


----------



## pwrshift

I've seen Manor Club golds go for $1 and GV gold go for $471 on eBay recently.

Rentals get more money but seldom as much as MF.

The sold listings are depressing.

People just want to get 'Marriott free' which has to bother Marriott, don't you think?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

ROFR will get exercised on those  GV prices. Not sure about MC. I know I am finding that some of the Marriott eBay auctions for things like GV Gold and WR Plat are ending lower because would be buyers don't want to pay a PCC in full just to wait for a refund.


----------



## SCSTWG

pwrshift said:


> I've seen Manor Club golds go for $1 and GV gold go for $471 on eBay recently.
> 
> Rentals get more money but seldom as much as MF.
> 
> The sold listings are depressing.
> 
> People just want to get 'Marriott free' which has to bother Marriott, don't you think?



Certainly this is the case for those who own seasons at certain resorts that can't rent to cover MF's.  IMO, the number of such weeks is increasing and many Gold's are losing value simialr to Silver and Bronze weeks.  I frequently see Gold weeks renting for 50-75% of MF's.  Seems to be more units for rent than there are potential renter's in many cases.


----------



## LilMsFoodie

pwrshift said:


> I've seen Manor Club golds go for $1 and GV gold go for $471 on eBay recently.
> 
> People just want to get 'Marriott free' which has to bother Marriott, don't you think?



I think a number of people who bought these timeshares during their big expansion are tired of them and ready for something else.  Perhaps they have felt trapped for the past few years.  I was very happy to see the points system come into play as I could have two or three mini vacations.  My idea of hell became a week in Orlando.   It is the highlight of many people's year.  I am happy that Marriott has found a way to put a floor on pricing of at least some of their product and sell it to a new generation who are anxious to have nice vacations.  I certainly do not begrudge Marriott Resale their commission.  My process was very quick and painless, nothing like what I've read here in the past.   I imagine someone buying my EOY Gold GV FC included with first use year in 2016, got a pretty good incentive..weeks voucher for this year, easy for them to do, or something else.   It's very good for Marriott and also for someone who wants to quit the timeshare thing.


----------



## dioxide45

SCSTWG said:


> Certainly this is the case for those who own seasons at certain resorts that can't rent to cover MF's.  IMO, the number of such weeks is increasing and many Gold's are losing value simialr to Silver and Bronze weeks.  I frequently see Gold weeks renting for 50-75% of MF's.  Seems to be more units for rent than there are potential renter's in many cases.



Even though our weeks can't rent for enough to cover our MFs, we own two Orlando weeks, we can convert our weeks to points and get a little more than break even if we rent our points. So even if your weeks can't rent for enough to cover MFs you might be able to rent out the points to cover the fees.

I think however, it comes down more to usage. If you can rent a hotel room or something similar for half of what the MFs are, people will end up trying to unload their week. If they can't get a decent exchange for their week, they will try to unload. I think the number of people that think about trying to rent their week when they can't use it is rather small.


----------



## snowgoose

Here's what I received:

"Platinum Season, One Bedroom, Ocean View week at Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club for $8,000 less $500 administrative and processing fees."

That's more than double what their last offer was a few months ago.  Not sure if I'll take it as I purchased my two weeks from Marriott at their original retail amounts, approx 47,000.00.  But I am tired of the rising maintenance fees and I can rent a very nice larger condo in same area for a lot less - that's my dilemma.


----------



## dioxide45

snowgoose said:


> Here's what I received:
> 
> "Platinum Season, One Bedroom, Ocean View week at Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club for $8,000 less $500 administrative and processing fees."
> 
> That's more than double what their last offer was a couple of years ago.  Not sure if I'll take it as I purchased my two weeks from Marriott at their original retail amounts, approx 47,000.00.  But I am tired of the rising maintenance fees and I can rent a very nice larger condo in same area for a lot less - that's my dilemma.



If you could, please add it to the database. Link in my signature.


----------



## MOXJO7282

snowgoose said:


> Here's what I received:
> 
> "Platinum Season, One Bedroom, Ocean View week at Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club for $8,000 less $500 administrative and processing fees."
> 
> That's more than double what their last offer was a few months ago.  Not sure if I'll take it as I purchased my two weeks from Marriott at their original retail amounts, approx 47,000.00.  But I am tired of the rising maintenance fees and I can rent a very nice larger condo in same area for a lot less - that's my dilemma.



I'd consider taking this offer because a 1BDRM OV can be rented at MF or slightly higher so why not take the money and just rent every year you want to go. 2BDRM OV units are different they cost a lot more than MFs to rent most of the time.


----------



## snowgoose

Joe,

I agree but I would rent the condo instead.  It is a ground floor, big 2 bedroom, 2 bath, full kitchen, large living room, dining room, washer/dryer room and covered back porch.  Parking in front of the door, gated complex, on edge of golf course, walk to beach and Whalers Village, etc.  And it's 97.00 cheaper a night than staying at my timeshare.  We've been renting it for the last three years later in the year after after we use our Marriott two weeks in January..

It just hurts to walk away from Marriott and leaving my 34,000 in their account.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

The money you paid Marriott is long, long gone. You can't view it as leaving $34k in their account. The only thing that matters is the value it has today whether it is through use, rental, or resale.


----------



## snowgoose

Saints,

You are correct and I agree.  I still use my two weeks every year so I will continue to own it.

A few years ago Marriott didn't even want to buy it back.  Then a few months ago they offered 3000.00.  Now they offer 8000.00.  If the trend continues the offers will just get better.  By the time I can no longer use it their offers may be more to my liking.  Or by that time maybe one of my four children will want to own it.  That will be my strategy for now but I will still whine about rising maintenance fees.  On the other hand, condo rental prices will probably also continue to rise - maybe it will be a wash.

Like others have said, we also received a lot of great memories, happiness and pleasure at Marriott Maui.  When we bought it the only alternatives were very  high priced hotels.  There were no condos to rent like there are these days.  Marriott's facility and service has always been superb and I have no regrets.


----------



## kjd

It's a little peculiar what Marriott seems to be doing with buy-backs.  They only seem to favor certain locations like MGV, MGC, MOC, etc.  MGV for example they would not buy-back an EOY Plat from me but would list it for resale.  They sold it in three weeks.  I then listed an EOY MGV gold and they sold it in two days.  I can only attribute it to the fact that their sales office is next to MGV compared to the other Orlando locations.  I'm not sure they're buying back any other resort weeks in Orlando.

Marriott bought back my two bedroom EY MGC rather than list it.  It seems to me that they have more than enough prospective customers to deal with but they concentrate on certain locations.  We know that VAC is doing well with this business plan.  I was told that they would not buy back any EOY's, even at locations where they were buying the EYs.  However, they will readily list an EOY and will sell it quickly.  The only conclusion that I can make is that they switch customers to an EOY when they can't sell them on a full year direct purchase.  They make 40% on an EOY sale that they would have lost.  It costs them nothing to do it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I think your assumptions are correct but I thought there was a direct buyback offer on an eoy a while back. Perhaps it was a list and not really a buyback offer.


----------



## dioxide45

kjd said:


> The only conclusion that I can make is that they switch customers to an EOY when they can't sell them on a full year direct purchase.  They make 40% on an EOY sale that they would have lost.  It costs them nothing to do it.



Actually, I think what they are using these EOY weeks for are the resale/DC point bundles. When we were at Waiohai in November, this is what the rep tried to sell us on. After they knew we wouldn't buy pure trust points straight up. Buy a EOY week from the Marriott Resale Dept and an equivalent amount of DC points. I think these EOY are attractive since a week that is worth 2,000 enrolled points can be sold with only 1,000 direct DC points. Giving the new buyer 2,000 EOY elected points and 1,000 EY trust points.

Do realize that the 40% isn't pure profit. They still have to pay sales commissions and any other marketing costs associated with selling the week.


----------



## Okies

*ROFR*

I was notified today that Marriott is exercising their ROFR on two purchases that were in the works.  Willow Ridge 2/2 platinum 1900.00, and 2 weeks platinum DSV II for 10K (being purchased together from same seller).  Bummer!


----------



## MOXJO7282

*"Dear Monarch Oceanfront in Sea Pines Owner: 

You are receiving this communication as a result of registering an interest to sell your ownership with our Resale Operations Department.  At this time, Marriott Vacation Club International (MVC) is extending an offer to purchase your Sport Season week 40, 2 Bedroom, Garden View week at Marriott’s Monarch Oceanfront in Sea Pines for $2,450 less $750 administrative and processing fees.  At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $1,700*.  The first year occupancy to MVC will be 2015; therefore, you will retain usage for 2014 and you are responsible for payment of the 2014 maintenance fee.  Should you decide to accept this offer, you are agreeing to relinquish any rights to usage of the timeshare in 2015 and future years."*

Received the above offer from Marriott. After consideration I realized it's not worth it to sell something I paid $154 for  and rents every year even though I probably can't use for a number of years and the profit represents 10+ years of rental profit.

Sure its shoulder season but its a 1st/2nd week of Oct in HHI so that is super nice so I'm taking chance it will continue to rent and MF will stay manageable until I can start to use on a regular basis, at which time it becomes very valuable to me personally when I can align with my GO OF weeks and my HP week 40 and spend a glorious month in HHI.

The bean counter in me says take the money now because things change and the deal looks good on paper.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

MOXJO7282 said:


> The bean counter in me says take the money now because things change and the deal looks good on paper.



I wouldn't take the deal if I were in your shoes. This is a buyback for the trust but they sell it for $12k as a resale broker. Sit tight and stay on the broker list and your net will be $7,200. They will even tell you how many are on the list if you ask. They have done it for me. 

Even if you want to go with a buyback, based on the trending economy and the trending actions of MVCI that offer price is likely to rise. It's worth the wait and your worst case scenario is you will still make rental profit in the mean time.


----------



## SueDonJ

See this post for an explanation of why I'm copying/pasting the "Sell Weeks" info page from marriottvacationclub.com, here.



> *Sell Your Week with Confidence*
> Licensed real estate professionals in the Marriott Vacation Club® Resales Operations department offer personalized service to Owners who have an interest in selling their timeshare week.
> 
> *Special Benefits of Selling Your Timeshare Here*
> A Marriott Vacation Club representative is ready to discuss your viable resale options.*
> No up-front fees.
> Brokerage commission is not due until the time of closing.
> Marriott Resorts Hospitality Corporation, or its affiliates, will market and sell your week to consumers seeking resales.
> Purchasers of eligible inventory will have the ability to trade their timeshare for Marriott Rewards® points.
> Your resales transaction will be managed from contract through closing with personalized service.
> 
> *Please call 866-682-4547 to speak with a Marriott Vacation Club professional Monday-Friday, 9 a.m.-5 p.m. ET.*
> 
> *Week must be owned at a Marriott Vacation Club resort property.
> 
> Pricing and inventory availability are subject to change without notice. Resale properties are brokered through Marriott Resorts Hospitality Corporation; Licensed Florida Broker. Colorado resale properties are brokered through Marriott Resorts Sales Company, Inc.; Licensed Colorado Broker.



On that page there's also a "Request Information" link to this page in which you can input your info as an email inquiry and get a direct response.  (No promises that this link or format will continue to work but it's worth a try.)  That page also includes another phone number, 866-389-1458.


----------



## LMK

*MGV Plat 2 bedroom*

Just called today (4/21/14). Two offers - add to the resale list.  Would be # 17 on the list.  She said they sold 22 units this year alone.  List of $8900 would net me $5340.  Second option was repurchase for $4900, net $4400.

I chose option # 2 and they said it should close in 120 days.  Effective ownership date would be 1/1/15.

************************
RE: GV*XXXXXXX

Thank you for contacting our Resale Operations department.  It is our pleasure to assist you with the repurchase of your ownership at Marriott’s Grande Vista, described as GV*XXXXXXX.  This email serves as confirmation that we have received your notice of acceptance of our offer dated April 21, 2014.  We will initiate the repurchase process for the amount of $4,900 less $500 in administrative fees.  At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $4,400*.  The first year occupancy to MVC will be 2015; therefore, you will retain usage for 2014 and you are responsible for payment of the 2014 maintenance fee.

The closing timeframe for your sale is anticipated to be 120 days.  You may expect to receive settlement documents at your mailing address just prior to closing.  If you have special delivery requirements, please notify us so that we can ensure that the settlement documents reach you in a timely manner.  Please note that your failure to execute the settlement documents or return them to Marriott in a timely manner may result in the termination of the repurchase transaction.

Your acceptance of this repurchase offer relinquishes all rights and interest in use of the timeshare interest for 2015.  Accordingly, any usage option or reservation you have made for 2015 will be cancelled.   Should you subsequently terminate the repurchase transaction, we cannot guarantee the reinstatement of any reservation or usage option that may have been previously confirmed for you.

Please know that if you have an exclusive listing with another broker, based on the language of your contract, you may be obligated to pay a commission to that broker.

If you choose not to continue with the repurchase, contact our office immediately at 1-866-682-4547 or resale.operations@vacationclub.com.  Our office is open Monday-Friday, 9am-5pm, ET.


----------



## SueDonJ

I came across what I think is a new page on my-vacationclub.com related to Marriott's Resale Operations, link here.  (The Weeks FAQ has been updated to include this info and thread.)

_"The Resale Operations department provides transactional and counseling services to Owners who are interested in divesting their interest. There are several programs available to Owners:

*Registration Program* - All Owners are eligible for the registration program. This is a waitlist for Owners who are interested in selling; however a listing or repurchase may not be readily available. Owners are registered in date order and will subsequently be contacted when either the listing program or repurchase program is available.

*Listing Program* - The listing program is established at domestic resorts that are 100% sold out of developer inventory. Marriott Vacation Club will broker a transaction between an Owner and a buyer. The commission for the transaction will be 40% of the contract price.

*Repurchase Program* - Periodically, Marriott Vacation Club will purchase Vacation Ownership interest(s) directly from an Owner. The pricing and terms are subject to change without notice. This program is established at international resorts that are 95% sold out of developer inventory.

*Right of First Refusal* - In accordance with the Public Offering Statements for Marriott Vacation Club an Owner who is interested in selling their timeshare privately is required to comply with the Right of First Refusal policy. Owners must notify Resale Operations of their intention to sell. At this point, Marriott Vacation Club has the option to either exercise the option, i.e. a direct repurchase in accordance with the terms of the external contract, or waive the option, i.e. the Owner is free to proceed with the external transaction. A formal waiver will be prepared, in recordable form, and forwarded to the Owner and/or Title Company that has made the request. Requests are responded to in a timely manner and in accordance with the requirements in the Public Offering Statement.

*The Resale Operations department is located in Orlando, FL and services all Marriott Vacation Club Owners (domestic and international**). The hours of operation are 9: 00 am - 5: 00 pm (ET), Monday through Friday. Owners may contact the department as follows:

E-mail: resale.operations@vacationclub.com
Toll-Free: 866-682-4547 or 877-682-4547
Direct Dial: 407-903-6160
Fax: 407-903-5995

Right of First Refusal Requests: mvcirofr@vacationclub.com*

* Proceeds will be applied to any existing loan balance. The seller's account must be current on all maintenance fee payments, loan payments, and tax payments (where applicable).
** Owners of Marriott's Phuket Beach Club, please contact Owner Services"_


----------



## SnowDogDad

Thanks Susan, that might be very helpful. 

I'll toss in my own experiences here...  Marriott rarely exercises their ROFR at my resort (Marriott Grand Residence Lake Tahoe).  This resort is a bit unique/weird in that most units are fractionals and most are 13 weeks per year.  But, the developer did break up some in to 3-week and 5-week seasonals.  (5 continuous ski weeks, 3 continuous summer weeks, etc...).

I was bored one day an compared the property tax records from 2005 with 2013 for our property.  Marriott owned 9% of the property in 2009 and now owns almost 16%.  Apparently most of this through foreclosures.  They do own a larger percentage of the high-season "seasonal" fractions, which would be logical.  

I just bought another fraction this past year.  It took Marriott 20+ days to exercise their ROFR.  They explained that the person that normally does that was on vacation.  (I would have imagined a committee or group would do it.)


----------



## 022520

*Successful ROFR Strategy*

Just bought an eoy odd, 2bdrm plat  lo at the Grande Vista for a very good price and it passed ROFR.  However, it was an unusual situation.  The owner had already locked out, reserved and deposited with II the studio side.  Due to this,  the owner made some very generous financial concessions in the sale.  To complicate matters for Marriott further, he and I agreed to resrve a week for the 1 bdrm side and deposit it with II and even trade it before the sale and before it was submitted to Marriott for the ROFR.  So both sides of the LO had been traded for 2015 before the sale was completed.  I guess it was so messy that Marriott passed.  Additionally, since we had done the trades, the first year available for Marriott was 2017.

Not saying that this will work every time but if you want to try something like this and don't mind the extra work, it might help you acquire a week that otherwise might be ROFR'ed.


----------



## sjordan14

*MFC - buyback offer!*

After being told "no" numerous times, Marriott sent out an email today offering to buy my Silver week at MFC.

I also have a potential private buyer that's been moving slowly towards an offer. Now that I have a firm deadline from Marriott, this may light the fire under that buyer.

If I go the private route, I need recommendations for a closing agent/escrow that is nimble enough to get this fully in place before my Marriott offer expires.

I know that it will take some time to get through the paperwork and I'm ok with that. I just want to get it started.


----------



## GregT

sjordan14 said:


> After being told "no" numerous times, Marriott sent out an email today offering to buy my Silver week at MFC.
> 
> I also have a potential private buyer that's been moving slowly towards an offer. Now that I have a firm deadline from Marriott, this may light the fire under that buyer.
> 
> If I go the private route, I need recommendations for a closing agent/escrow that is nimble enough to get this fully in place before my Marriott offer expires.
> 
> I know that it will take some time to get through the paperwork and I'm ok with that. I just want to get it started.



What's Marriott's offer and when does it expire?

It may be worth it to take the certainty of the Marriott offer versus the potential superior offer.

Thoughts?

Greg


----------



## sjordan14

Greg

I would prefer to not post the offer as the buyer may be reading here as well. Marriott offer expires on Aug. 6.

If the private buyer wants the week, they are going to submit their info to the closing agent and get a deposit into escrow before the Marriott offer expires.

The only wrinkle are the closing fees. Turns out that the total fee to close and transfer in USVI is pricey due to having to involve local attorney there for recording.

Stuart


----------



## jimf41

Just for fun I asked MVCI if they would make me an offer on my week 7 at MFC. They did and it was pitiful IMO. About 25% of what I paid them for it in 2005. I don't think they really wanted the week.


----------



## mj2vacation

Having sold what may have been the first resale at MFC in 2007 (relative was a MI associate, so got with discount and bought the week they went on sale, so made out ok), I can tell you that going the Marriott route may be easier.  St Thomas is HORRIBLE at deed recording among many many many other issues.   Granted, that was a few years ago, but having recently looked at another purchase on the islands, I deferred due to their lack of urgency and chaotic approach to property transfers.  Personal experience, others may differ.  

Even though I sold privately, I got Marriott involved at a very high level, and they wound up handling the closing due to the then apparently unknown tax issue among others.  st Thomas actually sent me a bill for a huge amount of money when we initiated the transfer.   

Marriott apparently works with a very connected title company there.   

I can not imagine it has not improved, as the transfer could not have gotten any worse.   

Best of luck.


----------



## rylan

Yes, St. Thomas has a tax fee for selling property to non-family members of something like 2% which is due along with the deed recording fee... and it takes them forever to do anything.  I strongly suggest working with a local lawyer if you want to buy/sell on there.


----------



## rylan

So does anyone know if these owner trust weeks that Marriott is repurchasing have to remain in the trust, or can they suck them out and turn them into the DC points system?

I thought the trust is supposed to be 'secure' and weeks are weeks... but does Marriott have some kind of loophole to draw down the total number of weeks to feed the points beast?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

rylan said:


> So does anyone know if these owner trust weeks that Marriott is repurchasing have to remain in the trust, or can they suck them out and turn them into the DC points system?
> 
> I thought the trust is supposed to be 'secure' and weeks are weeks... but does Marriott have some kind of loophole to draw down the total number of weeks to feed the points beast?



The trust is the DC points system. Turning them into points is exactly what happens when they add them to the trust.


----------



## kds4

SueDonJ said:


> I came across what I think is a new page on my-vacationclub.com related to Marriott's Resale Operations, link here.  (The Weeks FAQ has been updated to include this info and thread.)
> 
> _"The Resale Operations department provides transactional and counseling services to Owners who are interested in divesting their interest. There are several programs available to Owners:
> 
> *Registration Program* - All Owners are eligible for the registration program. This is a waitlist for Owners who are interested in selling; however a listing or repurchase may not be readily available. Owners are registered in date order and will subsequently be contacted when either the listing program or repurchase program is available.
> 
> *Listing Program* - The listing program is established at domestic resorts that are 100% sold out of developer inventory. Marriott Vacation Club will broker a transaction between an Owner and a buyer. The commission for the transaction will be 40% of the contract price.
> 
> *Repurchase Program* - Periodically, Marriott Vacation Club will purchase Vacation Ownership interest(s) directly from an Owner. The pricing and terms are subject to change without notice. This program is established at international resorts that are 95% sold out of developer inventory.
> 
> *Right of First Refusal* - In accordance with the Public Offering Statements for Marriott Vacation Club an Owner who is interested in selling their timeshare privately is required to comply with the Right of First Refusal policy. Owners must notify Resale Operations of their intention to sell. At this point, Marriott Vacation Club has the option to either exercise the option, i.e. a direct repurchase in accordance with the terms of the external contract, or waive the option, i.e. the Owner is free to proceed with the external transaction. A formal waiver will be prepared, in recordable form, and forwarded to the Owner and/or Title Company that has made the request. Requests are responded to in a timely manner and in accordance with the requirements in the Public Offering Statement.
> 
> *The Resale Operations department is located in Orlando, FL and services all Marriott Vacation Club Owners (domestic and international**). The hours of operation are 9: 00 am - 5: 00 pm (ET), Monday through Friday. Owners may contact the department as follows:
> 
> E-mail: resale.operations@vacationclub.com
> Toll-Free: 866-682-4547 or 877-682-4547
> Direct Dial: 407-903-6160
> Fax: 407-903-5995
> 
> Right of First Refusal Requests: mvcirofr@vacationclub.com*
> 
> * Proceeds will be applied to any existing loan balance. The seller's account must be current on all maintenance fee payments, loan payments, and tax payments (where applicable).
> ** Owners of Marriott's Phuket Beach Club, please contact Owner Services"_



The above contact information is good. I just inquired about the resale value of one of my MGV 3BR Gold Season Lock-Off units. Marriott offered $3100 cash on the spot ($2600 net after their $500 Admin Fee). I also learned that there are currently 2 listings for this same type of unit being brokered by them (and a wait list of some 48 other owners who are interested in selling theirs as well). At a Marriott Resales price of around $9500 (less %40 commission), the seller would receive about $5700. However, Marriott Resales said they only market a couple of units at a time, which is a disincentive to join the waitlist as owner number 49. I could probably pass it through my estate faster than have Marriott resell it (if I were actually interested).


----------



## Saintsfanfl

kds4 said:


> However, Marriott Resales said they only market a couple of units at a time, which is a disincentive to join the waitlist as owner number 49. I could probably pass it through my estate faster than have Marriott resell it (if I were actually interested).



I disagree. Only "marketing" a few units at a time is semantics. There is only one unit type. They market that unit type all the time and a potential buyer doesn't know who the real owner is until they contract to buy. The meaning behind "only a few at a time" is the written listing agreements that they send out when you are higher up on the list. If a buyer wanted 10 units they wouldn't tell them no, they would just send out more listing agreements to sellers on the list. They could easily send them out to everyone but it leads to invalid listings because owners change their mind.

The 3BR MGV likely moves fairly quick. Unless you are desperate I would opt for the brokered list price which is more than double.

In reality they don't really "market" any of the resale units. The buyers come to them. The only time they mildly push a resale unit is when they attempt a combo package during a presentation. If they actively marketed the resale weeks they would all be sold in a flash. Most people in a presentation have no idea it's even an option.


----------



## rsackett

sjordan14 said:


> After being told "no" numerous times, Marriott sent out an email today offering to buy my Silver week at MFC.
> 
> I also have a potential private buyer that's been moving slowly towards an offer. Now that I have a firm deadline from Marriott, this may light the fire under that buyer....



That is funny.  I lust got an e-mail from Marriott offering to buy my Harbour Point week 32 today.  Yesterday I accepted a private sale verbal offer for the same week. 

I also need closing company recommendations.

Ray


----------



## kds4

rsackett said:


> That is funny.  I lust got an e-mail from Marriott offering to buy my Harbour Point week 32 today.  Yesterday I accepted a private sale verbal offer for the same week.
> 
> I also need closing company recommendations.
> 
> Ray



We have had a positive experience working with Timeshare Resale Closing Services at www.trcsinc.com. Ask for Karina.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

kds4 said:


> We have had a positive experience working with Timeshare Resale Closing Services at www.trcsinc.com. Ask for Karina.



It looks like they do the same thing as JRA but their fees are higher. Florida starts at $350 and other states start at $395. JRA charges $275 for all states.


----------



## californiagirl

I want to thank sjordan14 for your info about Frenchman's Cove.  We were in the process of doing a deed back to Marriott for our silver week when I saw this post last night.  (The documents had just come to be signed and notarized.)  When we started the process back in Feb, they were not buying back.  I called this morning and they cancelled the deed back and confirmed the buy back!:whoopie:  So happy they were slow at the deed back process.

Our vacationing has changed somewhat.  We have bought a vacation home and will be selling our DSV.  We will keep our Maui and DVC timeshares and purchase a Waiohai week.  While we loved Frenchman's Cove, it is a hoof to get there from SoCal.  Hawaii is only a 5 hour flight.  

Once again my tug friends have come through.  Thank you again.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I need a new roof. I don't have the cash and I don't want to borrow so I made a quick call to Marriott to try and liquidate my EOY's. Here are the details:

DSV II - White 2BR EOY Odd - no wait, immediate listing - $3,400*60% = $2,040
MGV - Gold 3BR EOY Odd - no wait, immediate listing - $4,750*60% = $2,850
WR - Platinum 2BR EOY Even - direct buyback - $2,100 - $500 = $1,600
WR - Gold 2BR EOY Even - No buyback (Marriott doesn't broker MO timeshares)

So obviously they are still overpaying on WR platinum buybacks. I was surprised that there was no waitlist on the DSV II White. None of the rest was surprising. I am more than happy to keep the WR Gold. It instant trades the same as the Platinum. They did snag one from me via ROFR a while back but if they had offered $500 or less I would have declined anyway. Besides, I need to keep at least 1 unit so I remain an owner until I find something else to purchase.

It pained me to get rid of the 3BR but I can always buy another later.


----------



## presley

Saintsfanfl said:


> I need a new roof. I don't have the cash and I don't want to borrow so I made a quick call to Marriott to try and liquidate my EOY's. Here are the details:
> 
> DSV II - White 2BR EOY Odd - no wait, immediate listing - $3,400*60% = $2,040
> MGV - Gold 3BR EOY Odd - no wait, immediate listing - $4,750*60% = $2,850
> WR - Platinum 2BR EOY Even - direct buyback - $2,100 - $500 = $1,600
> WR - Gold 2BR EOY Even - No buyback (Marriott doesn't broker MO timeshares)



Thanks for that information.  Did you buy all of these on resale?  If so, how is the buyback compared to what you paid for them?
ETA:  I had more specific questions and PM'd you.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

presley said:


> Thanks for that information.  Did you buy all of these on resale?  If so, how is the buyback compared to what you paid for them?
> ETA:  I had more specific questions and PM'd you.



I did buy all of them resale. I didn't pay much for them but more and more sellers are catching on to Marriott propping up prices through buybacks and resale brokering. Marriott can get higher prices because there are benefits not to be had elsewhere like mrp conversion and DC enrollment through a points combo. And they are also Marriott so the transaction has the highest credibility. 

I only paid about $1,200 total for all three depending on your accounting methods. I ended up getting the 3BR for free because it came with half free usage that I immediately rented out to cover the purchase price and the other half of the fee. I couldn't get these same deals right now. I was fortunate with the timing.


----------



## dualrated2

I don't understand them not wanting the WR Gold for the reason stated when they took the WR Platinum.


----------



## fluke

dualrated2 said:


> I don't understand them not wanting the WR Gold for the reason stated when they took the WR Platinum.



They will buy back the Plat WR but not the Gold.

And apparently they don't broker (sell) resale MO properties so you can't sell the gold (or the plat) through Marriott Resales.


----------



## dualrated2

I'm missing something then. If they can't broker a resale in Missouri, why did they buy the Platinum?


----------



## Fasttr

dualrated2 said:


> I'm missing something then. If they can't broker a resale in Missouri, why did they buy the Platinum?



The buy them to toss them into the Trust...to support the sale of more points and provide ressies for the DC.


----------



## dualrated2

Fasttr said:


> The buy them to toss them into the Trust...to support the sale of more points and provide ressies for the DC.



Since points don't have colors associated with them, I fail to see the logic here. If they could pick up a WR Gold for a song and a dance, why not do so?


----------



## Fasttr

dualrated2 said:


> Since points don't have colors associated with them, I fail to see the logic here. If they could pick up a WR Gold for a song and a dance, why not do so?



I think they have various ratios that they look at.  Cost to purchase it back vs how many points the week supports that they can then sell via the DC.  The EOY Gold may just not be worth the hassle for how many points it supports.  Also, the MF to points ratio is much higher on the Gold week.  Also Gold there if memory serves, is Mid March to Mid May...a very short season....where Platinum is a huge season there.....so the Platinum serves a much broader purpose of fulfilling DC ressie requests, where perhaps they already have more supply than demand in the DC for Willow Gold.  I'm just spit balling my assumption of how they approach the decision, but those would be the things I would look at if I were them.


----------



## presley

Saintsfanfl said:


> I did buy all of them resale. I didn't pay much for them but more and more sellers are catching on to Marriott propping up prices through buybacks and resale brokering. Marriott can get higher prices because there are benefits not to be had elsewhere like mrp conversion and DC enrollment through a points combo. And they are also Marriott so the transaction has the highest credibility.



Thanks the info and also the PM.  It makes my decision much easier when the time is right.


----------



## Fasttr

dualrated2 said:


> Since points don't have colors associated with them, I fail to see the logic here. If they could pick up a WR Gold for a song and a dance, why not do so?



Adding support for the theory that they may have more supply than demand of Gold weeks at Willow in the DC....see THIS post from the Recorded Trust Documents thread.  I don't know the breakdown between Platinum, Gold and Silver of these 2.8 million points from Willow that seeded the Trust, but the number associated to Willow is certainly a big percentage of the total, and since there are many MVC resorts that had no points originally seeding the trust, I would imagine that MVC must target their dollars to obtain weeks from other resorts more aggressively than they would at Willow.  Again, just my assumptions here.

Also THIS post from the same thread shows Willow Ridge as the 5th highest resort in percentage of weeks in the Trust vs total available weeks at the resort (31.7%), again supporting the theory that they may not be as aggressive in obtaining certain weeks at Willow as they may at other resorts.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Just an fyi on my recent listings. I just emailed the completed agreements on Friday. I received email notification yesterday morning that they found a buyer for MGV. This morning I receive a call that a buyer was found for DSVII.


----------



## camachinist

MVC offered me 7200 and 4200 for my NCV Plat and Gold, respectively, less 500 fees. I added them to Dioxide's buyback list, since it had no NCV. So, it appears they are buying back NCV. Surprised at the Gold offer, which one isn't bad compared to current comps, and two they had a ton of leftover inventory that went into the trust when terminating active week sales.


----------



## Quadmaniac

I'm selling a bunch of mine back as well. Harbour Lake Platinum $4000 net x 2 and Willow Ridge Platinum $3200 Net.


----------



## yobo500

Marriott sent me an email offering $4400 minus $500 fees for my Ko Olina unit, 
I think I will pass. I think this too low for a Hawaii property penthouse unit.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Quadmaniac said:


> I'm selling a bunch of mine back as well. Harbour Lake Platinum $4000 net x 2 and Willow Ridge Platinum $3200 Net.



It's so hard to pass on the net profit.


----------



## yobo500

I spoke with a Resale Person this morning about their buyback offer and even the Rep.stated that he would not accept that low ball offer either for that resort. I asked why the buyback offer, and he stated as most had stated earlier, that Marriott needs more points DC.


----------



## auriasis

*Marriott Oceana Palms*

I called Marriott and was told they are currently buying back at $4500.  Since I paid $32,000, I decided renting it out every year at $3000 was a better option!  There were no fees to do this, just maintenance had to be current.  I made this call about 6 months ago.


----------



## NEGreyhound

*Frightening offer*

I just received an offer for my Grande Vista EOY even for net $2200. But they were withholding 10% as a non-resident and half of the MFs had to be paid. That would mean I would receive approx. $1440. Not an attractive offer at all. Had no idea of need to pay MFs before they would buy back?:ignore:


----------



## thinze3

*MVCI Resales: BeachPlace*



> At this time, Marriott Vacation Club (MVC) is extending an opportunity to list your**** Platinum Season, Two Bedroom ownership at Marriott’s Beachplace Towers for $15,600.  The brokerage commission for the transaction is 40% of the contract price; at closing, approximate net proceeds would be $9,360.*



This is actually a pretty good deal. Bad news is that BP is my favorite timeshare.


----------



## thinze3

I see that my post has been moved.  I didn't realize that this thread for resale listings.  I thought it was for offers from Marriott to buy back your timeshare.


----------



## SueDonJ

I think folks have taken to using it as a catch-all for any offers that come through Marriott, with the understanding that some involve actual buybacks while others are brokered by Marriott for resale.  That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## ScubaKat

An update on selling back one of my Harbour Lake PP+ week.. It is harder to travel with a baby and the kiddo now in school.  I had listed it with resale at their price of $14,400 - 40% for close to 8 months without a buyer.  I was the first on the list but I think they over priced it.  I ended up selling it back to them at $6,300 less $500 in administrative fees for a net of $5800.  Was happy considering I bought it for $995 including closing costs on eBay and used it for tons of great vacations over the last several years!


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

Received two direct buyback offers from Marriott for Royal Palms.

Red Season (Platinum) - $4200 - $500 = $3700 net

Blue Season (September hurricane season) - $2100 - $500 = $1600 net

(The Red season was purchased for $1600 (with closing costs), late 2011)


----------



## klpca

I was offered $2,400 for my DSVII - white season annual unit, net $1,900. They made the same offer last year about this time. This was for a Marriott buyback. The resale listing price was $6,800 but I would be #84 on the list last time I checked. I have decided to hang on to it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

klpca said:


> I was offered $2,400 for my DSVII - white season annual unit, net $1,900. They made the same offer last year about this time. This was for a Marriott buyback. The resale listing price was $6,800 but I would be #84 on the list last time I checked. I have decided to hang on to it.



I don't know if I believe that there are 84 people on the list. While the annual and eoy are available to buy right now, you can see from my post on #401 that I had them broker an eoy white for me a few months ago and there was no list. Zero. They immediately sent me a listing agreement and then I had an actual buyer under contract a few weeks later.

I personally suspect that they may blow people off in the hopes that they will take the direct buyback offer. Not certain but I am suspicious of it. When I spoke to them I was pretty clear that I was only doing a brokered resale.


----------



## klpca

Saintsfanfl said:


> I don't know if I believe that there are 84 people on the list. While the annual and eoy are available to buy right now, You can see from my post on #401 that I had them broker an eoy white for me a few months ago and there was no list. Zero. They immediately sent me a listing agreement and then I had an actual buyer under contract a few weeks later.
> 
> I personally suspect that they may blow people off in the hopes that they will take the direct buyback offer. Not certain but I am suspicious of it. When I spoke to them I was pretty clear that I was only doing a brokered resale.



Interesting. For the extra $$ I would have a lot more interest.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

klpca said:


> Interesting. For the extra $$ I would have a lot more interest.



If it's worth your effort I would get on the list and then watch the website for the white annual to be taken off. Just because it's on doesn't mean there is a wait list though. When I called about my EOY it was available to buy but no wait on the list. They keep a handful of listing agreements out there but I'm not sure of the number. When they send a listing agreement it is rarely a long wait for a buyer.


----------



## wyannuzzi

Called today and was given the following options on my Cypress Harbour gold:

1) Direct buyback for $1700.00

2) Marriott to list it at $5500.00.  When sold I get 60%, $3300.00

Asked if that week is selling and was told they sold 14 in last 12 months and have 2 currently listed.

I passed for now.


----------



## vacationhopeful

wyannuzzi said:


> Called today and was given the following options on my Cypress Harbour gold:
> 
> 1) Direct buyback for $1700.00
> 
> 2) Marriott to list it at $5500.00.  When sold I get 60%, $3300.00
> 
> Asked if that week is selling and was told they sold 14 in last 12 months and have 2 currently listed.
> 
> I passed for now.



They SOLD 85+% in the last 12 months ... and with your listing, they would have 3 units for sale ...  

If I wanted to get rid of it ... I would have listed mine.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

vacationhopeful said:


> They SOLD 85+% in the last 12 months ... and with your listing, they would have 3 units for sale ...
> 
> If I wanted to get rid of it ... I would have listed mine.



They may have sold 100%. You don't know when the two currently listed jumped on board. 



wyannuzzi said:


> Asked if that week is selling and was told they sold 14 in last 12 months and have 2 currently listed.
> 
> I passed for now.



Did you have any interest in selling or you just wanted to know the value? You won't get that price anywhere and it would be sold in a couple months.


----------



## wyannuzzi

Saintsfanfl said:


> Did you have any interest in selling or you just wanted to know the value? You won't get that price anywhere and it would be sold in a couple months.




Just toying with the idea of dropping one of my timeshares and wanted to see what Marriott's options were.


----------



## presley

2 days ago I faxed in my info for Marriott to sell my timeshare. I got an email today that they believe they have a buyer. Hopefully, it works out. I don't want to go into details for fear of jinxing it, but I'll post later if the sale goes through. It was EOY Odd DSVII Platinum.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

presley said:


> 2 days ago I faxed in my info for Marriott to sell my timeshare. I got an email today that they believe they have a buyer. Hopefully, it works out. I don't want to go into details for fear of jinxing it, but I'll post later if the sale goes through. It was EOY Odd DSVII Platinum.



If that buyer falls through they will have another right away. They move resale weeks like hotcakes. You have no worries.


----------



## kjd

I agree with that.  I have sold four units either by Marriott buy-back or by a sales listing.  It's been my experience that they won't list your unit unless they figure they can sell it soon.  Twice I was on their wait list before they called to see if I would list the unit.  Once they listed it I never went more than a month until I had a contract.  In fact in all the sales, it took longer to close than it took to sell it after they listed it.  One unit sold in two days.

It appears to me that their sales operations are better for owners after they became VAC and separate from the rest of Marriott Corp.  They may not be building a lot of new resorts but they're buying a lot of their inventory from owners.  VAC stock has been a good deal since the spin-off.  Their business plan is working.


----------



## yobo500

I wish my experience was like all of yours. I have had a 2 bedroom Penthouse at Ko Olina wait listed to sell my unit for a few years and no action by Marriott at all. I called to see if there had been activity for sells and was told by the Rep. that no units had been sold in the last year.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

yobo500 said:


> I wish my experience was like all of yours. I have had a 2 bedroom Penthouse at Ko Olina wait listed to sell my unit for a few years and no action by Marriott at all. I called to see if there had been activity for sells and was told by the Rep. that no units had been sold in the last year.





The rule used to be that Marriott would not entertain taking a unit for resale unless the resort was nearly 100% sold out.  To my knowledge, Ko Olina is not sold out, so I don't know why they wait listed your unit to begin with (unless they were waiting for the resort to sell out).

When I was there a few years ago they were still actively selling, and I think they were selling weeks to visitors from out of the country (i.e. Japan) and selling points to everyone else.

Maybe someone else can clarify, but don't the Ko Olina footprint plans still indicate room for one more building ?




.


----------



## dioxide45

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The rule used to be that Marriott would not entertain taking a unit for resale unless the resort was nearly 100% sold out.  To my knowledge, Ko Olina is not sold out, so I don't know why they wait listed your unit to begin with (unless they were waiting for the resort to sell out).
> 
> When I was there a few years ago they were still actively selling, and I think they were selling weeks to visitors from out of the country (i.e. Japan) and selling points to everyone else.
> 
> Maybe someone else can clarify, but don't the Ko Olina footprint plans still indicate room for one more building ?



With the DC trust though, every resort is now sold out. MVCI has conveyed all of the new units at Ko'Olina to the DC trust. Marriott is no longer selling weeks. I think the problem with Ko'Olina is that someone has to buy a sizable chunk of DC trust points in order to do a combo package. These combo packages would be more popular with smaller DC trust purchases. People are already doing it to save money. An EOY week would carry even fewer points since they half the amount when determining how many DC points you have to buy in conjunction with the resale week.


----------



## downtownrb

Has anyone tried to sell their unit to Marriott to buy it right back as a "backdoor" hybrid week?

Example:

I bought a Barony Beach Platinum Oceanside on Ebay for $10k last fall.

Marriott has that unit listed on their web site for $17k.  Since I bought it resale, I cannot enroll it in the points.

If I have Marriott sell it for $17k, and they give me 60 % - that is $10.2k so I break even on my sale.

Granted I pay an extra $6800 and I can add in additional points.  That week is "worth" 4500 points I believe.  That would generate points at the $3.77 ($17k / 4500) level if I understand correctly.


----------



## dioxide45

downtownrb said:


> Has anyone tried to sell their unit to Marriott to buy it right back as a "backdoor" hybrid week?
> 
> Example:
> 
> I bought a Barony Beach Platinum Oceanside on Ebay for $10k last fall.
> 
> Marriott has that unit listed on their web site for $17k.  Since I bought it resale, I cannot enroll it in the points.
> 
> If I have Marriott sell it for $17k, and they give me 60 % - that is $10.2k so I break even on my sale.
> 
> Granted I pay an extra $6800 and I can add in additional points.  That week is "worth" 4500 points I believe.



I suppose it is possible, but it would require a pretty sizable investment. About $50,000 for the trust points on top of the $6800 to buy the same week back.


----------



## Dewnay

yobo500 said:


> I wish my experience was like all of yours. I have had a 2 bedroom Penthouse at Ko Olina wait listed to sell my unit for a few years and no action by Marriott at all. I called to see if there had been activity for sells and was told by the Rep. that no units had been sold in the last year.



Hi Yobo500,

Is your penthouse an Ocean View or Mountain View? I received the following offer last year:

_*You are receiving this communication as a result of registering an interest to sell your ownership with our Resale Operations Department.  At this time, Marriott Vacation Club International (MVC) is extending an offer to purchase your Platinum Season 2 Bedroom Ocean View Penthouse week at Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club for $12,000 less $500 administrative and processing fees.  At closing, your approximate net proceeds will be $11,500*.   The first year occupancy to MVC will be 2016; therefore, you will retain usage for 2015 and you are responsible for payment of the 2015 maintenance fee.  Should you decide to accept this offer, you are agreeing to relinquish any rights to usage of the timeshare in 2016 and future years.   Any reservations you have placed for 2016 will be cancelled. The closing timeframe is anticipated to be within 120 days of your acceptance.

In order to qualify for this offer, any applicable loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes must be current.  This offer is valid through 10/14/14.  If you desire to accept this offer, you must contact the Resale Operations department no later than 10/14/14.
*_

I declined the offer seeing that they list these units at $66,000 on their resale website and having been able to rent the week out successfully, felt no compulsion to accept.

D.


----------



## iluvfla

Does anybody know, how much can I get for a ocean pointe 2bdrm Oceanside gold season? And how about a 2bdrm grand chateau platinum? Both are every year. Thanks.


----------



## spaulino

What is the 800 number for Marriott that I can call to see if they have a unit that I want for resale? I just wnt to see how much they are selling them for. And the amount difference compared to getting it from a 3rd party.


----------



## iluvfla

1-866-682-4547


----------



## Saintsfanfl

spaulino said:


> What is the 800 number for Marriott that I can call to see if they have a unit that I want for resale? I just wnt to see how much they are selling them for. And the amount difference compared to getting it from a 3rd party.



Save yourself the trouble and look online.

https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/buy-weeks.shtml


----------



## Saintsfanfl

iluvfla said:


> Does anybody know, how much can I get for a ocean pointe 2bdrm Oceanside gold season? And how about a 2bdrm grand chateau platinum? Both are every year. Thanks.



On a brokered resale your net proceeds on the Ocean Pointe will be $5,340. I don't think the resale department brokers Chateau but you would have to call to be sure. If not then ask what the current buyback price is.


----------



## iluvfla

I was offered $4200 minus $500 by Marriott, I think it's a good deal, no hassle. This is for the ocean pointe. Thanks.


----------



## yobo500

My unit is a Mountain View Penthouse. I was offered $4400 minus the normal fee of $500. I also declined since Marriott offered such a cheap price for this unit.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

iluvfla said:


> I was offered $4200 minus $500 by Marriott, I think it's a good deal, no hassle. This is for the ocean pointe. Thanks.



That's for the direct buyback. Do the brokered list. It's the same type of no hassle and you get $5,340. Don't sell yourself short. Also don't believe their lies that you would have to wait a long while.


----------



## s002965

*Marriott Aruba Ocean Club Resales*

I own 2 weeks at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club and have been on a resale wait list for 2 years.  I called in January 2015 and I was about #200 (which was the same as when I first added).  They said they hadn't opened up for resales at that time.

On April 25, 2015, I received an email from the resale department in Orlando stating they are extending an offer to list my week for $6100.  They get their standard 40% commission, and at closing I would receive $3660.

The offer is only valid through 4/29/15.  The Open contract is for 12 months.  If I find a buyer on my own prior to them, they do not get a commission.  I responded that I am interested, and today received an email with contracts attached.  I'm am to complete them and return with 14 days.

They had to go through a lot of people before getting to me.  I can't imagine they have suddenly had a large influx of buyers.  I'm willing to accept the price because there are a lot of current listings for close to that price and it removes all the hassle for me.  They find the buyer, and handle the closing and no need for a ROFR.  It will be interesting to see how long before they find a buyer.

I was one of those who paid full price at $9700, but it was way back in 1999.  I've been to Aruba almost every year since and built a lot of memories there.  In this case, I've gotten my money's worth at a top notch resort.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

s002965 said:


> I own 2 weeks at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club and have been on a resale wait list for 2 years.  I called in January 2015 and I was about #200 (which was the same as when I first added).  They said they hadn't opened up for resales at that time.
> 
> On April 25, 2015, I received an email from the resale department in Orlando stating they are extending an offer to list my week for $6100.  They get their standard 40% commission, and at closing I would receive $3660.
> 
> The offer is only valid through 4/29/15.  The Open contract is for 12 months.  If I find a buyer on my own prior to them, they do not get a commission.  I responded that I am interested, and today received an email with contracts attached.  I'm am to complete them and return with 14 days.
> 
> They had to go through a lot of people before getting to me.  I can't imagine they have suddenly had a large influx of buyers.  I'm willing to accept the price because there are a lot of current listings for close to that price and it removes all the hassle for me.  They find the buyer, and handle the closing and no need for a ROFR.  It will be interesting to see how long before they find a buyer.
> 
> I was one of those who paid full price at $9700, but it was way back in 1999.  I've been to Aruba almost every year since and built a lot of memories there.  In this case, I've gotten my money's worth at a top notch resort.



The list was so long because they probably weren't brokering the resales. Even now it is not listed as an option on their site. Not sure what the meaning of the list was if they, as you say, "hadn't opened up for resales". It was a pointless list designed to appease the callers. 

Now that they are taking listings for the resales many people on that list already sold, disposed of through other channels, were foreclosed, or cannot be reached. An outdated list of 200 desperate owners can quickly become 10.

Fwiw when they engage you for a listing agreement a sale is usually iminent. I have never had to wait more than a few weeks and all the reports I have heard about are similar.


----------



## s002965

The option for resales at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club was listed on the drop down for their website in January of this year.  They were showing prices in excess of $21,000.  When I looked today, Aruba is no longer shown.

Saintsfanfl, I agree that a sale is most likely soon to come.  There may indeed have been a much reduced list, as I'm sure people have not called to have their names removed once they sold by other means.  We love Aruba, and have been continuing to go, but with the maintenance fees continuing to increase, it is more difficult to justify on our retirement income.  We owned 3 fixed weeks at a timeshare in St. Maarten for over 10 years, so we have certainly enjoyed the islands.  We live in Bradenton, FL, so now it is easier to drive to Orlando and stay in a Marriott there and enjoy the theme parks, and the Food & Wine Festival, etc.


----------



## SueDonJ

_[Disabled link deleted from this post, replaced with *Marriott Vacation Club Sell Weeks (Official Site)*.  The information below, from the defunct page, should still be relevant.]_

The Resale Operations department provides transactional and counseling services to Owners who are interested in divesting their interest. There are several programs available to Owners:

Registration Program - All Owners are eligible for the registration program. This is a waitlist for Owners who are interested in selling; however a listing or repurchase may not be readily available. Owners are registered in date order and will subsequently be contacted when either the listing program or repurchase program is available.

Listing Program - The listing program is established at domestic resorts that are 100% sold out of developer inventory. Marriott Vacation Club will broker a transaction between an Owner and a buyer. The commission for the transaction will be 40% of the contract price.

Repurchase Program - Periodically, Marriott Vacation Club will purchase Vacation Ownership interest(s) directly from an Owner. The pricing and terms are subject to change without notice. This program is established at international resorts that are 95% sold out of developer inventory.

Right of First Refusal - In accordance with the Public Offering Statements for Marriott Vacation Club an Owner who is interested in selling their timeshare privately is required to comply with the Right of First Refusal policy. Owners must notify Resale Operations of their intention to sell. At this point, Marriott Vacation Club has the option to either exercise the option, i.e. a direct repurchase in accordance with the terms of the external contract, or waive the option, i.e. the Owner is free to proceed with the external transaction. A formal waiver will be prepared, in recordable form, and forwarded to the Owner and/or Title Company that has made the request. Requests are responded to in a timely manner and in accordance with the requirements in the Public Offering Statement.

*The Resale Operations department is located in Orlando, FL and services all Marriott Vacation Club Owners (domestic and international**). The hours of operation are 9: 00 am - 5: 00 pm (ET), Monday through Thursday and 10: 00 am - 5: 00 pm (ET), on Friday. Owners may contact the department as follows:

E-mail: resale.operations@vacationclub.com
Toll-Free: 866-682-4547 or 877-682-4547
Direct Dial: 407-903-6160
Fax: 407-903-5995

Right of First Refusal Requests: mvcirofr@vacationclub.com*

* Proceeds will be applied to any existing loan balance. The seller's account must be current on all maintenance fee payments, loan payments, and tax payments (where applicable).
** Owners of Marriott's Phuket Beach Club, please contact Owner Services

[/quote]


----------



## ilene13

s002965 said:


> The option for resales at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club was listed on the drop down for their website in January of this year.  They were showing prices in excess of $21,000.  When I looked today, Aruba is no longer shown.
> 
> Saintsfanfl, I agree that a sale is most likely soon to come.  There may indeed have been a much reduced list, as I'm sure people have not called to have their names removed once they sold by other means.  We love Aruba, and have been continuing to go, but with the maintenance fees continuing to increase, it is more difficult to justify on our retirement income.  We owned 3 fixed weeks at a timeshare in St. Maarten for over 10 years, so we have certainly enjoyed the islands.  We live in Bradenton, FL, so now it is easier to drive to Orlando and stay in a Marriott there and enjoy the theme parks, and the Food & Wine Festival, etc.



I assume you own gold weeks because in 1999 we paid 14000 for platinum weeks.


----------



## presley

presley said:


> 2 days ago I faxed in my info for Marriott to sell my timeshare. I got an email today that they believe they have a buyer. Hopefully, it works out. I don't want to go into details for fear of jinxing it, but I'll post later if the sale goes through.



I guess I jinxed it by posting that. 2 months later, found out the buyer never returned the contracts. They are being given a 7 day notice to return or lose the contract and their deposit. It will be relisted, but this really bites.


----------



## HS11

I have an offer from Marriott to buy back my week, any tips on negotiating with them to get better price or waive some fees? Is that an option?


----------



## tschwa2

I don't think they negotiate.  It's a take it or leave it.


----------



## vacationtime1

My understanding is that their offer is non-negotiable, but you can get more by allowing them to sell your week through their resale department rather than buying directly.  The downside is that it takes much longer -- you get on their list of units for sale and your unit gets sold when you work your way to the top of that list.

What was their offer -- and was it for island view or ocean view?  (I assume you would be selling your Waiohai, which is why I am curious.)


----------



## samara64

HS11 said:


> I have an offer from Marriott to buy back my week, any tips on negotiating with them to get better price or waive some fees? Is that an option?



I believe it is take it or leave it. They set the price.


----------



## lepto11

We own a gold week at Marriott Willow Ridge.  I called Marriott Resales and received an offer to repurchase our week.  We had 7 days to accept their offer.  They state that about 120 days are required to close.


----------



## rbone100

Hmmm... I don't see any Marriott St. Kitts for sale on the Marriott resale website. Does that mean that they have no inventory, not interested or have a surplus of weeks?


----------



## bazzap

rbone100 said:


> Hmmm... I don't see any Marriott St. Kitts for sale on the Marriott resale website. Does that mean that they have no inventory, not interested or have a surplus of weeks?


I don't know why none on the Marriott Resale website.
They do show up on the 3rd party Resale websites at various times, but I guess with only 88 units at the resort there will always be a limited amount of inventory for sale.


----------



## inishbofin

*MVCI Resale Buying Back  Hilton Head Value Season*

After several years on the list I got an offer from MVCI to buy the Value Season TS I had listed with them.  Near breakeven price was reasonable to me since I had bought it on EBay years ago.


----------



## media4u2

*Marriott's ROFR being exercised...*

I bought a Harbour Lake week a few years ago for $3500, I think (Platinum season) to go with another HL week we purchased from Marriott at $14,500 back in their 25th Anniversary 25% off sale of developer units.

Last year, I decided to purchase another week at either Harbour Lake (we love this location, especially for kids, and it seems to trade well, also) or Grande Vista (where my wife and I like to stay in our January excursions away from Pennsylvania winters).  For the Grande Vista unit, I wanted platinum, 2-bedroom, with Florida Club membership attached (so we could book into West Palm Beach's Ocean Pointe with the Florida Club).

I started in January when I found a Harbour Lake unit on sale for $2000.  I eventually made the deal at $1850 plus about $1000 for closing costs, etc.  I was ecstatic.  Marriott's resale site had a Harbour Lake listed at $8400.

Within two weeks, I was notified that Marriott had exercised ROFR (Right of First Refusal) and had purchased the property out from under me.

Then I made a deal to purchase another Harbour Lake unit for $3000.  Again, Marriott exercised ROFR.

My next venture was to try to get a Grande Vista unit for $4500.  Again, ROFR took the property from me.

Finally, I offered $5200 for a Platinum Grande Vista unit w/ Florida Club membership attached.  That was a higher-than-asking-price offer for the unit, because I was convinced of the value of the Florida Club and also pretty sure that Marriott had targeted me: they were not going to let me buy another 3rd party week (we owned 4 other Marriott weeks in addition to the 3rd party HL purchase).  Sure enough, Marriott exercised ROFR.

So I'm here to tell you that YES, Marriott is exercising ROFR frequently.  In my case, I think my name on the contract was bringing up a red flag because they didn't want me buying up weeks.  But the four sellers I worked with were probably pretty happy because they ended up with a sale of their property, some of which had been on the market for almost two years.


----------



## toddc2

dioxide45 said:


> If you could, please add it to the database. Link in my signature.



Hey dioxide45,

Are you still maintaining this database? I tried to access it a couple of time and keep getting a server error.

I'm specifically interested in MOC 1/2 OV buyback offers.

Todd


----------



## toddc2

toddc2 said:


> I'm specifically interested in MOC 1/2 OV buyback offers.
> 
> Todd



Just got an email from MVCI Resale, they offered $8k - $500 admin fees.


----------



## channimal

*Marriott Resales - Worth it?*

Before the howls of  "No!" .. I'm not thinking of buying but rather going through Marriott to sell my Harbour Lake unit.  Seems like to market has picked up and would be a great time to sell.

Has anyone used them lately and do you feel like you got a good deal as compared to open market?


----------



## tschwa2

Contact Marriott resales and find out what they are offering both as a direct buyback and a brokered resale.  You aren't obligated when you ask.  When you get the answer, you can decide if it is a good enough deal to take.


----------



## SueDonJ

channimal said:


> Before the howls of  "No!" .. I'm not thinking of buying but rather going through Marriott to sell my Harbour Lake unit.  Seems like to market has picked up and would be a great time to sell.
> 
> Has anyone used them lately and do you feel like you got a good deal as compared to open market?



I agree with tschwa2, it's definitely worth contacting them and asking if/what they're willing to offer.  In many cases it has been more than what's available on the external market; if it's not, you're under no obligation to sell through them.

Good luck!


----------



## l0410z

*Marriott's Generous Offer for a Monarch Unit*

I am not looking to sell and I value my timeshares at 0 as an asset in a net worth view. 

Over an 18 months period,  I called Marriott Resale on a number of occasions   looking for a second summer Oceanfront unit is the Azalea building at the Monarch.  I purchased a second unit early in2015 a few doors down from my first unit.  The second unit  has a very nice ocean view but is considered a garden view.  The Monarch only has oceanfront and garden views.   I had a  little down time today so I thought I would call the sales department and let then know I was no longer looking for a unit.   While I had them on the phone, I thought I would ask if Marriott was repurchasing  Monarch units. I let them know I was not looking to sell. It was explained to me that there are 3 options to get rid of a unit.   BTW, my first unit purchased 20 years ago was Marriott resale, the second unit was a private resale.   

Option 1 - Go through resale and the price Marriott is asking is 15,000 for a garden view.  The owner gets 9000.  In the last rolling 12 month period of time, they sold 3 summer weeks.  

Option 2 - Sell on your own

Option 3  - Marriott will buy it and the owner will get  2150 after all fees.   BTW, I would have gotten more than this when I had this unit listed on redweek before deciding to use it.   

 HHI is a very high demand location.  Summer is a very high demand period.    Everyone can have an opinion on which  property is the best property and I certainly have my own.  The undeniable fact is the Monarch is the only Ocean front Marriott property in Sea Pines, Sea Pines is one of the nicer areas in HHI and as such, the Monarch is  a pretty good choice.   A Garden  view gets about 2500 DC points (I think since my oceanfront gets 3525 )  so a guestimate when bundled with a DC points sale, the unit  might get 15000 (or $6 per point).   

I have to separate Marriott  the timeshare experience and Marriott the sales company.   The sales company continually takes advantage of people who are desperate to unload their weeks or DC points. When a person takes advantage of the desperate it speaks to their character.  When companies do it, it speaks to their corporate culture.


----------



## bogey21

l0410z said:


> Option 1 - Go through resale and the price Marriott is asking is 15,000 for a garden view.  The owner gets 9000.  In the last rolling 12 month period of time, they sold 3 summer weeks.
> 
> I have to separate Marriott  the timeshare experience and Marriott the sales company.   The sales company continually takes advantage of people who are desperate to unload their weeks or DC points.



At one time I owned 4 Marriott Weeks.  I used Marriott to sell 2 of them.  Back when I sold the commission was 20% which I considered reasonable as the selling price with Marriott minus 20% was more than I could get on my own.  40% is gouging.

George


----------



## SueDonJ

l0410z said:


> ... I have to separate Marriott  the timeshare experience and Marriott the sales company.   The sales company continually takes advantage of people who are desperate to unload their weeks or DC points. When a person takes advantage of the desperate it speaks to their character.  When companies do it, it speaks to their corporate culture.



IMO, MVW's corporate culture is focused exactly where it should be, on making sure that the timeshare owners are given exactly what their ownerships entitle (no more, no less) and that the shareholders' expectations aren't diminished.  No doubt many on this site disagree but I think that as long as MVW isn't taking away from the timeshare owners something that's entitled - which a return on investment isn't entitled - regardless of how much money they're making in the process, they're okay in my book.  I'd much rather the current situation than one where the company feels cutbacks are necessary and/or the shareholders are bailing.


----------



## Luvtoride

*let the buyer beware...*

I agree with Sue.  This business does consist of two parts, 1) being the operations/ servicing of the Vacation Clubs and delivering the Owner experience that we expect and the 2)  Sales and growing the business. 

Especially among the veteran members here who have learned to use their ownerships in the way most advantageous to our lifestyle and vacation needs, I doubt that many of us view this as an appreciating investment to make money off of by selling.  

Our individual circumstances may change, causing TS ownership to not be as prominent in our lives or affordable (can't get away from those MFs) and unfortunately, the market doesn't leave a good way out.  We can't expect that the seller is going to facilitate a resale market that will create profits  or break-even for the owners who need to get out or who change their minds as to the appropriateness of ownership.  I'm not sure what business model would guarantee full value years in the future (although Best Buy did have that Technology obsolesence guarantee with the funny commercials a few years back).  

As 16 year time share owners, who have continued to add to our portfolio and use what we have purchased, I am generally pleased with the quality of the ownership experience that Marriott provides.  I wish I could say the same things for some of the cars I've owned, the expensive bed I purchased or the sub-par appliances I have owned.  
All of those company's were trying to sell me in order to make a profit for their owners too!


----------



## l0410z

*Missing the connection*

I am happy with my 20 years of Marriott timeshare ownership.  As I posted, I value my timeshare as 0 dollars so the fact I just purchased another, suggests I do not look at it as an investment.   what my unit can sell for has no impact on me.    I do not consider this a justification for  the sales side taking advantage of people desperate to sell by offering prices they could turn around an package at maybe six times higher just because they can or charging 40% commission because they can.   I am sorry but I do not get the connection. How is taking less than a 500% markup when someone is desperate to sell have any impact on operations or usage experience.


----------



## tschwa2

They may be charging 40% commission and only sold 3 garden view summer weeks in the last 12 months, but I doubt anyone else (agency or individual) was able to sell 3 garden view summer weeks at a price that the owner received $9000.


----------



## SueDonJ

I simply don't think that MVW should be criticized for the amount of money that they do make available for buyback offers, when the fact that they offer a buyback service at all isn't something that any owners or buyers have a right to expect.  Granted, the buyback system as it works now isn't as lucrative for owners as the system that was in effect fifteen years ago, but it's light years ahead of the system that was in effect five years ago.

I don't know if I'm saying this correctly because I don't mean to make light of or belittle owners who find themselves in desperate situations.  I understand that the entire industry is forced to re-invent itself on a regular basis as existing owners reach a point where they want/need to relieve themselves of the ongoing MF's financial burden.  But I don't know why we owners don't accept at least some of the responsibility for the dismal resale market returns, when we're the ones who drive the market.  Why is all of the criticism directed at the developers/managers - who suffer no legal imperatives to institute or support a resale market - yet none of it is directed at the buyers/sellers who actually form the market?

Think like a shareholder for a minute - if there's any group that has a right to question how MVW justifies its buyback actions, it's them.  They can rightly claim that MVW's buyback allowances are funds that could instead be re-invested in the company.  The only reason it's continuing is because MVW is re-investing the inventory it's getting from buybacks to fuel the DC Trust and/or encourage sales of the Weeks/Points bundle packages.  As soon as that inventory isn't needed for those purposes we can bet that the buyback activity will slow to a crawl, and then we'll be nostalgic for these good old days.


----------



## l0410z

tschwa2 said:


> They may be charging 40% commission and only sold 3 garden view summer weeks in the last 12 months, but I doubt anyone else (agency or individual) was able to sell 3 garden view summer weeks at a price that the owner received $9000.



In reading my post, I agree with you on this point. my main point was my disapproval of option 3 and this may have been an over reaction because I own there and know I can rent for more than they offer to buy.   Fact is there are still 3 options and if someone takes option 3 it is by choice even if it is a low ball number.


----------



## Cal357

For anyone interested, Marriott just exercised their ROFR on a 2BR lockout at Grand Chateau for $6000.


----------



## dioxide45

Cal357 said:


> For anyone interested, Marriott just exercised their ROFR on a 2BR lockout at Grand Chateau for $6000.



Thanks. Once the ROFR database is back up, you should be able to add it. It will take a while though, but it is being worked on.


----------



## channimal

Marriott responded.. albeit delayed.  Offered me $4,500 - $500 (admin & processing fees) so net $4000.  Not bad for a $0 purchased off of eBay.  We then subsequently got a great offer for our HYC - NY RTU and so we will end up keeping the Marriott.


----------



## dneveu

channimal said:


> Marriott responded.. albeit delayed.  Offered me $4,500 - $500 (admin & processing fees) so net $4000.  Not bad for a $0 purchased off of eBay.  We then subsequently got a great offer for our HYC - NY RTU and so we will end up keeping the Marriott.



That is really good news. Congrats!  Would you mind sharing what season your Harbour Lake unit is which Marriott offered to buy back and is it a lock off or dedicated unit?


----------



## channimal

Thanks   We have decided to hang on to it. 

Plat floating 2br lockoff.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

media4u2 said:


> So I'm here to tell you that YES, Marriott is exercising ROFR frequently.  In my case, I think my name on the contract was bringing up a red flag because they didn't want me buying up weeks.  But the four sellers I worked with were probably pretty happy because they ended up with a sale of their property, some of which had been on the market for almost two years.



There is no conspiracy to prevent you from buying weeks from third parties. Trust me, Marriott has better things to do. I have purchased 10 weeks from third parties and then turned right around and sold them to Marriott or through Marriott. Your issue is targeting high value weeks for low prices. Marriott will gobble up high demand weeks all day long and add them to the trust. Medium value weeks for low prices sometimes squeeze through the ROFR "need" or threshold.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Marriott just ROFR'd my purchases for a 2BR MGV Gold for $1,600 and DSV White 2BR for $2,100. It was expected but I figured I would try. I think they would have passed if they were EOY for half the purchase amounts.


----------



## mauialoha

Duplicate posting in error. opps!


----------



## mauialoha

Received this email few days ago from MVC Resale Office. This offer to buy our weeks is the same as almost 2 years ago when we out of curiosity registered interest in the sales department. We own 2 weeks every year (original towers, 2 BR/3bath, OF) so the final price would be for each week. I looked on Redweek and same type of weeks are selling for around $23K ~ $25K. Guess their offer isn't so bad when looking at what they are selling for on the re-sale market like RWeek. Just makes our heads spin when we think of what we paid for these weeks. We are not interested in selling as we split the lock-off and book consecutively for 4 weeks now that hubby is retired. Just tossing this out there for FYI...


Dear Marriott Vacation Club Owner:

You are receiving this communication as a result of registering an interest to sell your ownership with our Resale Operations Department. At this time, Marriott Vacation Club (MVC) is extending an opportunity to list your**** Platinum Season 2 Bedroom Ocean Front View ownership at Marriott’s Maui for $35,400. MVC has established pricing to remain competitive with sales on the external market. The brokerage commission for the transaction is 40% of the contract price; at closing, approximate net proceeds would be $21,240.*

In order to qualify for this opportunity to list, any applicable loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes must be current. This opportunity is valid through October 27, 2015. Should you choose to list your week with MVC, respond to this email and provide your current contact information. We will prepare and send listing documents within 3 business days. If you have any questions or would like additional information, please do not hesitate to contact us Monday through Thursday 9:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. and Friday 10:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. Eastern Time.

* Additional Information:

Usage: Your week will be listed starting with the first year occupancy 2016, 2017 or 2018. If you have not already secured usage reservations for the prior years, please contact Owner Services at
1-800-845-4226.
Commission: MVC’s commission for its efforts to sell your ownership is 40% of the current sale price. 
Cancellation Fees: Be aware that fees may be charged if you decide to cancel the sale after a buyer is identified.
Maintenance Fees:
· The party taking usage for a given year is responsible for the maintenance fee payment. However, if you are still the owner of the week at the time maintenance fees are due, you are required to maintain a current account and pay the maintenance fees. If applicable, it will be refunded after closing.
· Every-other-year owners are still required to pay maintenance fees annually. These fees equate to ½ of the annual maintenance fee that every-year owners pay. For example, if the every-year owner pays $1,500 maintenance fee annually, the every-other-year owner pays $750 annually.
Proceeds: If applicable, net proceeds will be applied to any outstanding loan, maintenance fee balance and/or taxes.
Taxes Withheld:
· If the week being sold is at a resort in Hawaii and you are not a Hawaii resident, 5% will be withheld from your contract price and paid to the State of Hawaii pursuant to the Hawaii Real Property Tax Act. For more information, or to request a refund, you may visit the website www.hawaii.gov/tax.


----------



## Quadmaniac

mauialoha said:


> Received this email few days ago from MVC Resale Office. This offer to buy our weeks is the same as almost 2 years ago when we out of curiosity registered interest in the sales department. We own 2 weeks every year (original towers, 2 BR/3bath, OF) so the final price would be for each week. I looked on Redweek and same type of weeks are selling for around $23K ~ $25K.



That's a pretty decent price since I helped my brother buy one last year for $16,000. It was originally $18,000 but knocked off an additional $2000 when there was a screw up with usage that year.


----------



## Quadmaniac

Oops duplicate


----------



## Safti

*Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club*

Would you expect Marriot to find a gold Aruba Ocean Club to be desirable? Intrested in selling this unit. Also, have a MCV gold which I would like to upgrade to plat. Does the resale dept. have the ability to upgrade? If so, any ideas on what kind of pricing they might offer?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I am very surprised to learn that Marriott passed on a Plat WR EOY unit for $400. I sold them one a year and a half ago for $1,500 net and they have exercised annuals for well over $2k. Perhaps they have finally gotten their fill of WR.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Safti said:


> Would you expect Marriot to find a gold Aruba Ocean Club to be desirable? Intrested in selling this unit. Also, have a MCV gold which I would like to upgrade to plat. Does the resale dept. have the ability to upgrade? If so, any ideas on what kind of pricing they might offer?



They do not broker Aruba. Not sure about buyback. They will definitely upgrade your Canyon's unit for you but it will be expensive and not worth it in my mind. Your better option is to have them broker your Gold and then find a Plat elsewhere. They sell Gold for $6k and Plat for $11,900. Your cost for the upgrade would be $8,300 ($11,900 - (60% x $6,000)).


----------



## sb2313

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am very surprised to learn that Marriott passed on a Plat WR EOY unit for $400. I sold them one a year and a half ago for $1,500 net and they have exercised annuals for well over $2k. Perhaps they have finally gotten their fill of WR.



I had one pass at $349 for the same kind of unit. Surprising to see it went through.


----------



## Seaport104

Saintsfanfl said:


> They do not broker Aruba. Not sure about buyback. They will definitely upgrade your Canyon's unit for you but it will be expensive and not worth it in my mind. Your better option is to have them broker your Gold and then find a Plat elsewhere. They sell Gold for $6k and Plat for $11,900. Your cost for the upgrade would be $8,300 ($11,900 - (60% x $6,000)).



The have recently started brokering Aruba but are only selling it in Aruba onsite. 

I posted the information I received from Marriott a few weeks ago.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

sb2313 said:


> I had one pass at $349 for the same kind of unit. Surprising to see it went through.



As soon as mine transfers I am going to call and see if they are still offering. I am probably keeping it for a trader but I am curious.


----------



## sb2313

Saintsfanfl said:


> As soon as mine transfers I am going to call and see if they are still offering. I am probably keeping it for a trader but I am curious.



Exact same plan I have. Will likely keep as a cheap trader, but if they'll pay me for it.....


----------



## Saintsfanfl

sb2313 said:


> Exact same plan I have. Will likely keep as a cheap trader, but if they'll pay me for it.....



Crazy thing is I am looking through my purchases and I had one fail last January for $1,000. I gave up even trying to buy but when it's only $400 I can pay that and wait for the refund. 

I have a Gold EOY that I know they don't want. I sold all my Plats and annual Gold to them. I have always locked off and the 1BR Gold can trade identical to the 1BR Plat. Since they were taking everything I tried to buy I just kept the Gold EOY as the trader. I am happy it passed but will still probably sell one or the other.


----------



## amanda14

*MGV 2 BR Plat EY*

Hi.

I went to Marriott to see what they are offering.  $4,900 less $500 admin fee.  Still a little too low for me.

Thanks


----------



## jeff76543

SueDonJ said:


> Today there's a new info link and page related to Resale Operations, linked here.  You'll find it by clicking on the "*Contact Us: Sales*" button at the top right of your myvacationclub.com sign-in page.



I tried the link to the resales listings in the Marriott Vacation Club website and it no longer seems to work. My searches for resale listings also led nowhere. Does anyone have an updated link -- or has Marriott removed the information from the internet and now requires a phone call to get quotes?


----------



## JIMinNC

jeff76543 said:


> I tried the link to the resales listings in the Marriott Vacation Club website and it no longer seems to work. My searches for resale listings also led nowhere. Does anyone have an updated link -- or has Marriott removed the information from the internet and now requires a phone call to get quotes?



This link works

https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/index.shtml


----------



## SueDonJ

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am very surprised to learn that Marriott passed on a Plat WR EOY unit for $400. I sold them one a year and a half ago for $1,500 net and they have exercised annuals for well over $2k. Perhaps they have finally gotten their fill of WR.





sb2313 said:


> I had one pass at $349 for the same kind of unit. Surprising to see it went through.



Are these two related to ROFR or buybacks?  Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ

jeff76543 said:


> I tried the link to the resales listings in the Marriott Vacation Club website and it no longer seems to work. My searches for resale listings also led nowhere. Does anyone have an updated link -- or has Marriott removed the information from the internet and now requires a phone call to get quotes?





JIMinNC said:


> This link works
> 
> https://www.marriottvacationclub.com/resales/index.shtml



I've cleaned up a few of the now-defunct links; please let me know if you come across any others.  Thank you!


----------



## Saintsfanfl

SueDonJ said:


> Are these two related to ROFR or buybacks?  Thanks!



Both. Them passing on ROFR and then turning around and selling them the same unit they just passed on.


----------



## samara64

Marriott will buy my MWR plat EOYO for $1000 net at closing ($1500 - $500). 

I also know they just passed on an MWR Plat EY for $2200.

I think I will hold off for now.


----------



## Eli Mairs

*Marriott took back our Barony bronze week.*

It's now a done deal.
Marriott paid the settlement costs, so we paid nothing.
Somehow, we were able to get two weeks, two bedrooms at MMO with our remaining deposited weeks - a nice way to say goodbye to that week!


----------



## catharsis

*Update March 2016*

I was considering how to acquire a premium week we actually wanted to use semi-regularly as opposed to exchange and was therefore evaluating options as to how to get rid of a relatively low-value Marriott Week - Gold Manor Club.

I had expected that it would cost me money to unload it as the MF would dissuade owners, and I had always personally valued the week itself at zero.

I followed an old TUG posts advice last night and used the 'contact us' link on the my-vacationclub website to request a repurchase offer.

I received an offer today for approx one year of MF, less the Marriott $500 charge, which was surprisingly good, so it looks like an easy way to get out of Marriott ownership for anyone who wants to unload a week.

I'm surprised and pleased at the ease of the process.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

catharsis said:


> I was considering how to acquire a premium week we actually wanted to use semi-regularly as opposed to exchange and was therefore evaluating options as to how to get rid of a relatively low-value Marriott Week - Gold Manor Club.
> 
> I had expected that it would cost me money to unload it as the MF would dissuade owners, and I had always personally valued the week itself at zero.
> 
> I followed an old TUG posts advice last night and used the 'contact us' link on the my-vacationclub website to request a repurchase offer.
> 
> I received an offer today for approx one year of MF, less the Marriott $500 charge, which was surprisingly good, so it looks like an easy way to get out of Marriott ownership for anyone who wants to unload a week.
> 
> I'm surprised and pleased at the ease of the process.



Just be aware that what you were quoted is the buyback price. The brokered resale would be much higher. Do you own the original or the sequel? The original would be about $3,600 net. The sequel is $5,160 net. That's a big difference from the buyback price. You might have to wait longer but to be honest I have never waited long at all. FWIW I don't think they even have a Gold original for sale right now so they would probably do a listing agreement right away.

All Marriott units have real value to Marriott because of the underlying DC points they represent. Even bronze weeks in Hilton Head which are absolutely worthless from a rental value stand point have value to Marriott as a brokered resale. I was pitched once of these same units as a package deal in a presentation.


----------



## catharsis

Saintsfanfl said:


> Just be aware that what you were quoted is the buyback price. The brokered resale would be much higher. Do you own the original or the sequel? The original would be about $3,600 net. The sequel is $5,160 net. That's a big difference from the buyback price. You might have to wait longer but to be honest I have never waited long at all. FWIW I don't think they even have a Gold original for sale right now so they would probably do a listing agreement right away.
> 
> All Marriott units have real value to Marriott because of the underlying DC points they represent. Even bronze weeks in Hilton Head which are absolutely worthless from a rental value stand point have value to Marriott as a brokered resale. I was pitched once of these same units as a package deal in a presentation.



I wasn't offered a brokered resale option...

indeed my offer was quite specific in that it identified the repurchase offer or suggested that I contact brokers other than Marriott to resell my week.... see below



> MVCI Resale Operations <resale.operations@vacationclub.com> wrote:
> 
> Good day,
> 
> 
> We are happy to assist with your request to sell. Below you will find the options available for your inventory type. Please review and respond with how you would like to proceed. Your desired timeframe for sale will often determine which option will work best for you.
> 
> 
> Repurchase Program
> 
> Marriott Vacation Club is offering a direct purchase of your inventory. The timeframe to complete this sale is about 120 days. The first year occupancy to MVC will be 2017; therefore, you will retain usage for 2016 and you are responsible for payment of the 2016 maintenance fee.  Should you decide to accept this offer, you are agreeing to relinquish any rights to usage of the timeshare in 2017 and future years.   Any reservations you have placed for 2017 will be cancelled. This offer is valid for the next 7 business days and is subject to change at any time with or without notice.
> 
> The current repurchase offer for your inventory type is:
> 
> Inventory Number xxxx: $x,xxx, after administrative costs, the approximate net is $xxxx.*
> 
> 
> 
> *As applicable, net proceeds will be applied to any outstanding account balances. Maintenance fees and loan payments must be current prior to initiation of the sale process.
> 
> 
> 
> Foreign owners may be subject to a15 % tax withholding. For more information, visit www.irs.gov. If the week sold is at a resort in Hawaii and you are not a Hawaii resident, 5% will be withheld from your contract price and paid to the State of Hawaii pursuant to the Hawaii Real Property Tax Act. For more information, or to request a refund, you may visit the website www.hawaii.gov/tax.
> 
> 
> 
> Sell on the Open Market
> 
> 
> 
> This option affords you the opportunity to set your own price and to begin the resale process at any time.  A helpful website is www.licensedtimeshareresalebrokers.org. This is a group of Brokers who do not charge any upfront fees.  Once you log in, to narrow your search, click on the Member Directory tab, then you can search by using key words “Marriott” or your specific resort.
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in the governing documents for eligible resorts, Marriott Vacation Club has the Right of First Refusal. As such, owners selling on the open market are required to notify Marriott Vacation Club once a purchaser has been identified and a price agreed upon. Notification can be sent via email at MVCIROFR.MVCI@vacationclub.com or fax 407-903-5995. Be advised that when inventory is sold on the open market, the purchaser will not have the option to exchange the week for Marriott Rewards points or enroll in the new Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange Program.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> 
> XXXX
> Resale Manager, Resale Operations


----------



## samara64

*Marriott is Taking deed backs with No Money in Exchange. May change ROFR*

Hi All,

Some changes for Marriott since last week.

I was talking to Marriott resale operation 2 weeks ago regarding deeding back a white Desert Springs 1 week and a Willow ridge week. It was around $2000 for the MDS1 and $1000 for the MWR. This is selling directly to Marriott.

I did call today to move forward, The representative said that they had big changes last week. Now Marriott has enough inventory and is accepting only deed back for free with no Money in exchange like Wyndham.

I asked her about an MDS 1 red week I have and the answer was the same. She offered 5K before.

I am sure this will change the ROFR quite a bit but we will see.

Just an FYI to all.

Sam

_*Moderator Note:*  This is being merged into the ongoing "buyback" thread in order for us to easily track historical MVW activity, with the thread title edited to reflect new "takeback" activity as well._


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I have sold plenty of weeks through Marriott as the broker. I have never done a buyback since the money was always less. You can still sell the weeks through resales with them acting as the broker.

That said if this does effect ROFR, and it certainly should, the resale wait times will likely start to backlog again for the lesser to moderate demand weeks. Wait lists during the recession would commonly hit several hundred for shoulder seasons. Those lists quickly disappeared once they starting buying back and ROFR'ing.


----------



## samara64

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have sold plenty of weeks through Marriott as the broker. I have never done a buyback since the money was always less. You can still sell the weeks through resales with them acting as the broker.
> 
> That said if this does effect ROFR, and it certainly should, the resale wait times will likely start to backlog again for the lesser to moderate demand weeks. Wait lists during the recession would commonly hit several hundred for shoulder seasons. Those lists quickly disappeared once they starting buying back and ROFR'ing.



With buyback, I mean Marriott takes it for the DC program.

For resales, they have a wait list for DS1 and others right now.

She also mentioned that they changed something for the resale weeks but did not elaborate.

I am sure we will see how that affects the market. I personally would hold on any new MVCI purchase until we see how the market has changed.


----------



## bogey21

Makes sense to me.  Why should Marriott pay for something they can get for free?

George


----------



## Saintsfanfl

samara64 said:


> With buyback, I mean Marriott takes it for the DC program.
> 
> For resales, they have a wait list for DS1 and others right now.
> 
> She also mentioned that they changed something for the resale weeks but did not elaborate.
> 
> I am sure we will see how that affects the market. I personally would hold on any new MVCI purchase until we see how the market has changed.



I sold a DS2 White a while back. No wait list. Had an agreement in 10 days and it sold a week later. Things have probably already changed though since their ROFR adjustments and now apparent stoppage. More unit types are listed now which indicates more wait lists.

FWIW DS1 does not have ROFR.


----------



## dioxide45

This might loosen up supply in places like Ebay. It seemed that Marriott inventory there dropped when Marriott started ramping up on buybacks. Owners were going to Marriott to sell it back instead of going to post card companies. That, and the post card companies started taking ownership of the weeks that it took in from owners that didn't know better and was selling them back to Marriott and making money on both sides of the transaction.

If Marriott is really only now taking direct deedbacks, I suspect people will start to try to sell their weeks instead of giving them to Marriott for free.


----------



## kds4

dioxide45 said:


> This might loosen up supply in places like Ebay. It seemed that Marriott inventory there dropped when Marriott started ramping up on buybacks. Owners were going to Marriott to sell it back instead of going to post card companies. That, and the post card companies started taking ownership of the weeks that it took in from owners that didn't know better and was selling them back to Marriott and making money on both sides of the transaction.
> 
> If Marriott is really only now taking direct deedbacks, I suspect people will start to try to sell their weeks instead of giving them to Marriott for free.



I agree and hope this will become the case also.


----------



## sb2313

While it is not a direct buy back, Marriott is currently brokering the sale of custom house weeks and selling them quite quickly at prices of $5200(net of $3120 to the owner) for gold weeks and $8000(net of $4800) for platinum weeks.  Certainly a great opportunity for owners that are interested in selling as the weeks are selling extremely fast.


----------



## dioxide45

sb2313 said:


> While it is not a direct buy back, Marriott is currently brokering the sale of custom house weeks and selling them quite quickly at prices of $5200(net of $3120 to the owner) for gold weeks and $8000(net of $4800) for platinum weeks.  Certainly a great opportunity for owners that are interested in selling as the weeks are selling extremely fast.



Probably because of this.


----------



## sb2313

dioxide45 said:


> Probably because of this.



Yes, I saw that right after I posted this.  Definitely their current sales spiel.  Good chance for owners who want out to unload now, before Marriott goes on to their next greatest deal ever.


----------



## Cobra1950

Has anyone been hit with the Marriott salesperson reneging on a deal to take back two weeks in exchange (for zero value, just gets person out of Maintenance costs on two low value Bronze and Silver weeks in return to purchasing points for a new DC points buyer?
   My sister in law went in for a new presentation in Orlando and was offered the above deal (we as well were offered a similar deal on a Bronze Summittwatch we own but declined it as we are actively using it).  However she cannot get the Marriott salesperson to answer his emails.
    The points purchased deal has gone through and she is paying for them, but is getting really mad on this apparent issue.  Just wondered if she is the only one here affected by this type of switch or what??


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Cobra1950 said:


> Has anyone been hit with the Marriott salesperson reneging on a deal to take back two weeks in exchange (for zero value, just gets person out of Maintenance costs on two low value Bronze and Silver weeks in return to purchasing points for a new DC points buyer?
> My sister in law went in for a new presentation in Orlando and was offered the above deal (we as well were offered a similar deal on a Bronze Summittwatch we own but declined it as we are actively using it).  However she cannot get the Marriott salesperson to answer his emails.
> The points purchased deal has gone through and she is paying for them, but is getting really mad on this apparent issue.  Just wondered if she is the only one here affected by this type of switch or what??



What does the contract state? Any exchange should have been stated in the contract. If it was just a verbal promise then she is likely out of luck. Timeshare salesman lie nearly 100% of the time in order to close a sale.

If it is in the contract it should have been done as part of the closing. If this is the case she needs to contact the closing agent. The salesperson would not have anything to do with this process. Marriott usually farms resale closings out to 3rd party individuals although it may not appear this way.


----------



## taterhed

It's very rare (from my research) for Marriott to renege on deals without giving the owner the opportunity to cancel the deal. There have been many stories of 'sorry, disapproved by the home office'  but  without closing the deal.

If it's not in the contract--that was bad business on everyone's part--and a salesman should be fired; IMHO

I would elevate this after doing research.  If you reach an executive level manager, I'm sure that one of two things will happen:  the sales person will be fired and/or Marriott will accept the deedbacks as verbally/contractually promised.

It's rare to hear of such bad practices form the Marriott or HGVC.  Pretty common story from Worstgate and others....

YMMV...I'm sure I've now turned on the 'I hate Marriott' faucet.


----------



## rickandcindy23

sb2313 said:


> While it is not a direct buy back, Marriott is currently brokering the sale of custom house weeks and selling them quite quickly at prices of $5200(net of $3120 to the owner) for gold weeks and $8000(net of $4800) for platinum weeks.  Certainly a great opportunity for owners that are interested in selling as the weeks are selling extremely fast.



I would love to do this.  Would they sell my weeks at Custom House if I bought resale?  If so, I need to get out of mine and just enter an OGS for the dates I want to travel.  We have 1 annual and on EOY even.  I would absolutely LOVE to get out from under those maintenance fees, and the weeks have no better trading power than my Willow Ridge Platinum 1 bedrooms.  We own Platinum.


----------



## samara64

Cobra1950 said:


> Has anyone been hit with the Marriott salesperson reneging on a deal to take back two weeks in exchange (for zero value, just gets person out of Maintenance costs on two low value Bronze and Silver weeks in return to purchasing points for a new DC points buyer?
> My sister in law went in for a new presentation in Orlando and was offered the above deal (we as well were offered a similar deal on a Bronze Summittwatch we own but declined it as we are actively using it).  However she cannot get the Marriott salesperson to answer his emails.
> The points purchased deal has gone through and she is paying for them, but is getting really mad on this apparent issue.  Just wondered if she is the only one here affected by this type of switch or what??



Why not cal Marriott resales at 866 682 4547. They should be able to help if it is a $0 buy back. I think they will do it. 

She has to call since if you do not own the weeks, they will not tell you.

Please let us know how it went.


----------



## SueDonJ

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to do this.  Would they sell my weeks at Custom House if I bought resale?  If so, I need to get out of mine and just enter an OGS for the dates I want to travel.  We have 1 annual and on EOY even.  I would absolutely LOVE to get out from under those maintenance fees, and the weeks have no better trading power than my Willow Ridge Platinum 1 bedrooms.  We own Platinum.



MVC Resales Operations - Sell Weeks

It's a simple process to find out, just use the contact info or "Request Information" button on that page.  Whether the Weeks were purchased direct or on the external market is completely irrelevant, and getting a quote from them does not commit you to any buyback or take-back offer.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

If you want to know how much your proceeds or trade in value would be on a brokered resale go to the "Buy Weeks" section and look up your resort and unit. They give 60% of that list price. If your resort is listed but not your unit type it likely means they are out of that inventory type and would take the listing immediately.

They do not broker all locations. For example they will not resell a Willow Ridge unit.


----------



## dioxide45

Saintsfanfl said:


> If you want to know how much your proceeds or trade in value would be on a brokered resale go to the "Buy Weeks" section and look up your resort and unit. They give 60% of that list price. If your resort is listed but not your unit type it likely means they are out of that inventory type and would take the listing immediately.
> 
> They do not broker all locations. For example they will not resell a Willow Ridge unit.



Do you know why they won't resell Willow Ridge Lodge? I understand that they aren't licensed in Nevada for resales, does the same hold true in Missouri?


----------



## dioxide45

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love to do this.  Would they sell my weeks at Custom House if I bought resale?  If so, I need to get out of mine and just enter an OGS for the dates I want to travel.  We have 1 annual and on EOY even.  I would absolutely LOVE to get out from under those maintenance fees, and the weeks have no better trading power than my Willow Ridge Platinum 1 bedrooms.  We own Platinum.



You might be able to get more out of it than you paid!


----------



## DCBoy

sb2313 said:


> While it is not a direct buy back, Marriott is currently brokering the sale of custom house weeks and selling them quite quickly at prices of $5200(net of $3120 to the owner) for gold weeks and $8000(net of $4800) for platinum weeks.  Certainly a great opportunity for owners that are interested in selling as the weeks are selling extremely fast.



Just wondering what info you might have to support your statement that those repackaged Custom House weeks are selling extremely fast?
Thanks,
DB


----------



## Cobra1950

Thanks for the suggestions on my sister in law's dilemma on Marriott salesperson refusing to answer her emails regarding his promised buyback of two low/no points value weeks in return for buying enough points to get into the DC points program..  I will pass them on to her and let you all know what happens.
    She will try one more time to deal with him directly, telling him next will be to his boss about his non cooperation.
     We are shocked as well as I have never heard of Marriott allowing something like this to happen, and we have been Legacy owners since 1999!


----------



## Seaport104

*Grande Vista Weeks*

In case anyone is interested, here's what I found out about Grand Vista weeks-

- No buy backs for any of the Grand Vista Weeks for all sizes and season
- They are accepting listings for 3 bedroom platinum and gold
- They have 100+ units already on the waitlist for 2BR platinum and gold weeks so they are no longer accepting any more listings for the 2BR's


----------



## dioxide45

Seaport104 said:


> In case anyone is interested, here's what I found out about Grand Vista weeks-
> 
> - No buy backs for any of the Grand Vista Weeks for all sizes and season
> - They are accepting listings for 3 bedroom platinum and gold
> - They have 100+ units already on the waitlist for 2BR platinum and gold weeks so they are no longer accepting any more listings for the 2BR's



Wow, it seems that a lot of people want out of Grande Vista. I wonder if there is a chance that EOY would move faster since these seem to be more coveted with the hybrid packages?


----------



## Seaport104

dioxide45 said:


> Wow, it seems that a lot of people want out of Grande Vista. I wonder if there is a chance that EOY would move faster since these seem to be more coveted with the hybrid packages?



Even the EOY 2BR's weren't being listed. But there seems to be a demand for the 3BR units, including the EOY. She offered to list my EOY 3BR's but no thanks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Don't believe everything they tell you. They lie about how long the lists are and what they are listing currently. For EOY they only have Plat listed as available to buy, which means they don't have the Gold on hand. I experienced this and pushed them multiple times until they admitted it and immediately listed some units I had. Not sure why they do this but when they were buying back it made sense.


----------



## sb2313

dioxide45 said:


> Wow, it seems that a lot of people want out of Grande Vista. I wonder if there is a chance that EOY would move faster since these seem to be more coveted with the hybrid packages?



Not grande vista, but I listed an eoy odd Harbour lake gold week earlier this year and it sold in less than a week through Marriott resale.


----------



## Seaport104

Saintsfanfl said:


> Don't believe everything they tell you. The lie about how long the lists are and what they are listing currently. For EOY they only have Plat listed as available to buy, which means they don't have the Gold on hand. I experienced this and pushed them multiple times until they admitted it and immediately listed some units I had. Not sure why they do this but when they were buying back it made sense.



Wow, good to know! Makes no sense why they would do this. I asked them how come none were listed on the website when I questioned the validity of their statement. Their answer was the website isn't accurate (not surprising given the track record for their website)


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Seaport104 said:


> Wow, good to know! Makes no sense why they would do this. I asked them how come none were listed on the website when I questioned the validity of their statement. Their answer was the website isn't accurate (not surprising given the track record for their website)



I asked the same thing. They told me they weren't sure and when I pushed them to ask someone else why they put me on hold. When they came back they said they were looking at an outdated sheet and the website is more current. They said they get printed sheets to go off of and they are not always current. I personally didn't believe them and instead assumed they wanted me to take the buyback offer. Without the buybacks in place I am not sure what the motivation is except it is very possible that they only push the units that salesman have specific requests for.


----------



## samara64

I signed 2 listing agreement 2BR MSR ODD PLAT and MGV 3BR ODD PLAT both with 2019 first usage.

The listing contract was received yesterday in the Marriott Orlando office.

Today I got a call that the MSR is under contract and will go to closing ASAP. 

I do not see any of them on Marriott resales website. Looks like they have a wait list for buyers.

Also they are closing my MDS Red annual after few month listed.

Looks like they are selling quick.


----------



## dioxide45

samara64 said:


> I signed 2 listing agreement 2BR MSR ODD PLAT and MGV 3BR ODD PLAT both with 2019 first usage.
> 
> The listing contract was received yesterday in the Marriott Orlando office.
> 
> Today I got a call that the MSR is under contract and will go to closing ASAP.
> 
> I do not see any of them on Marriott resales website. Looks like they have a wait list for buyers.
> 
> Also they are closing my MDS Red annual after few month listed.
> 
> Looks like they are selling quick.



I am interested to know how they will handle the MFs for the weeks. You will get 2017 usage, so will Marriott withhold the 2017 and 2018 MF from the sale proceeds?


----------



## samara64

We had a long discussion about that as each week is different.

It will depend on the first year of MF and first year of usage by first buyer from Marriott.

You need to get such docs from Marriott for $65 for first week and $10 each thereafter if ordered at same time.

If you do not provide any docs, it will be 2017 & 2018.


----------



## samara64

Today I just got a call that the MGV week is under contract as well.

Looks like EOY weeks go quick.

The whole operation is less then a week for my initial call.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

samara64 said:


> We had a long discussion about that as each week is different.
> 
> It will depend on the first year of MF and first year of usage by first buyer from Marriott.
> 
> You need to get such docs from Marriott for $65 for first week and $10 each thereafter if ordered at same time.
> 
> If you do not provide any docs, it will be 2017 & 2018.



By docs do you mean the finance estoppel? I thought they did those for free. They used to anyway. They definitely have to withhold the fees for non-use years since they do not adjust the purchase prices to compensate.

I keep procrastinating calling them. I have a boat load of weeks to sell and some are going to take a while to move.


----------



## samara64

Not estoppel for sure.

It is called DOCUMENT REQUEST FORM and you get it from financial services.  $55 for first week and $10 for each one thereafter.

If you got an EOY week, I would call for sure.

I called resale operation first last Thursday. They emailed me the 2 contracts same day. On Friday, I had it signed and notarized and in the mail. Monday they were at Marriott. Tuesday MSR sold. Wed MGV sold.

I know it is easy to sell 3BR MGV so I thought it will go first within a month or so but shadow ridge went first. Maybe it is a matter of communicating with the buyer.

I use these for II trading and frankly I think DSV II and Willow ridge are the best deals if you want to trade. MSR would have been as good but I like DSV location more in case I want to use it. I know others like MSR setup more which is a great property too.

Like others have reported, using these weeks (and Worldmark as well) in the past years I got multiple NCV in summer (inc. 4th of July week), FSA, MGO, MOW, MVO, MM1, MKO all in 2BR and even 2 of them are in 3BR. Most are prime seasons as well.

I am just lowering my week count from 8 weeks to 2 weeks/year as I always lock off. I simply overbought as buying Marriott weeks gets very addictive. Also we go every other year to Europe or other oversees locations where there is no Marriott timeshares so I end up with unused deposits.


----------



## Sullco2

*Custom House buh-bye*

We just got back from our last short stay at Custom House--at least our last as owners. We sold our secondary market platinum week and I couldn't be more satisfied. 

If I told you how little I paid a few years ago it would be construed as gloating. But we let them list it a few months ago then watched it go through a defaulted resale where Marriott kept the defaulter's deposit and GAVE US HALF OF IT!

Then MVCI bought the week itself. We got the check last week and had an existing rez Sunday through Wednesday. Weather was great and we felt like geniuses because we effectively got four years of usage for almost nothing.

I don't know how Pulse is going to do but we wish them well and always enjoyed our stays there. So did the family. 

Thanks to tug for keeping us aware of the latest insider info.


----------



## live4life

Looking to resale one of my TS back to Marriott- it will be my first time. Anyone has experience on selling their TS back to them?

Assumption: high demand week on a very popular resort.

In other words, if the assumption is true will they automatically purchase it or will they post it on their website to sell and then contact the seller?

I read a few years back that they pay about 40 cents on the dollar from what they offer on the weeks they sell on their website.

_[Post moved to ongoing related thread. <-- SueDonJ]_


----------



## tschwa2

live4life said:


> Looking to resale one of my TS back to Marriott- it will be my first time. Anyone has experience on selling their TS back to them?
> 
> Assumption: high demand week on a very popular resort.
> 
> In other words, if the assumption is true will they automatically purchase it or will they post it on their website to sell and then contact the seller?
> 
> I read a few years back that they pay about 40 cents on the dollar from what they offer on the weeks they sell on their website.
> 
> _[Post moved to ongoing related thread. <-- SueDonJ]_



Buy back offers have been greatly reduced and eliminated at many resorts.  I would expect if you were offered one now it may be closer to 20-30% of what they are selling for after they take their fees.  Buy backs aren't sold, they are generally deposited in the DC Trust.  Offer for brokered resales are in at 60% the going rate with some additional fees taken off the top when sold.


----------



## Steve A

Are they not selling Aruba Ocean Club? I don't see it or any non-US TS for sale.


----------



## dioxide45

Steve A said:


> Are they not selling Aruba Ocean Club? I don't see it or any non-US TS for sale.


In Europe, they still sell weeks, not DC points. They fairly recently restarted selling weeks in Aruba. I don't know if they still sell DC points there too. I think this is why we have seen Marriott exercising ROFR more for Aruba weeks.


----------



## Steve A

Thanks. I'll give them a call and see if they want to buy back or will list my one bedroom gold.


----------



## samara64

MVCI resales sold few weeks for me in the past 3 months.

I had a red week listed with them and I was #1 on the list. Got an email today that the resale list price is dropping 2K. Called to see what is going on, all resale weeks have dropped in price and MVCI resale website will be updated soon.

If you have a week listed with them (not on the wait list) and have signed a listing agreement, you should get an addendum to allow the broker to accept a lesser price. New agreements will be at lower price.

Just a heads up.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

samara64 said:


> MVCI resales sold few weeks for me in the past 3 months.
> 
> I had a red week listed with them and I was #1 on the list. Got an email today that the resale list price is dropping 2K. Called to see what is going on, all resale weeks have dropped in price and MVCI resale website will be updated soon.
> 
> If you have a week listed with them (not on the wait list) and have signed a listing agreement, you should get an addendum to allow the broker to accept a lesser price. New agreements will be at lower price.
> 
> Just a heads up.



I'm not sure I buy that they are doing an across the board decrease so it probably depends on the property. They have zero to gain by decreasing units that are moving steadily. I have several listed with them and I have not received any notifications. What specific unit is it that you were notified of a $2k drop?


----------



## samara64

I called and they stated that.

It is a DSV 1 Red EY. Nice unit.

Not sure about others but she stated it is across the board. I asked about few others and they were dropped too.

I remember DVS 1 White used to be $7800 but now only $6,600 on the web site.

I would call and ask them about your specific units and you can report back.


----------



## vacationtime1

Two months ago (12/2016), Marriott's resale department had no interest in selling my two eoy Waiohai OV units at any price.  Marriott would have accepted a deedback (how nice!).

They offered to sell my 1bd Kauai Beach Club OF unit for $11.3K -- from which I would have received $6K (which is more than I originally paid for it).


----------



## Saintsfanfl

samara64 said:


> I called and they stated that.
> 
> It is a DSV 1 Red EY. Nice unit.
> 
> Not sure about others but she stated it is across the board. I asked about few others and they were dropped too.
> 
> I remember DVS 1 White used to be $7800 but now only $6,600 on the web site.
> 
> I would call and ask them about your specific units and you can report back.



All of my listing agreements state that they can raise the price but not lower it. I was under the assumption that they allow the existing listings to go to contract at current prices before they lower the advertised price on the web and the new listing agreements. Did you have an actual notarized listing agreement or were you on the wait list pre-listing?


----------



## BocaBoy

The Marriott Resales price for each of my weeks has not changed in a couple of years.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

vacationtime1 said:


> Two months ago (12/2016), Marriott's resale department had no interest in selling my two eoy Waiohai OV units at any price.  Marriott would have accepted a deedback (how nice!).
> 
> They offered to sell my 1bd Kauai Beach Club OF unit for $11.3K -- from which I would have received $6K (which is more than I originally paid for it).



It's not that they will not broker your unit. The issue was they already had enough listing agreements and did not need another at that time. The prices are the prices so even if someone is willing to go lower it can't happen.


----------



## vacationtime1

Saintsfanfl said:


> It's not that they will not broker your unit. The issue is they already have enough listing agreements and don't need another at that time. The prices are the prices so even if someone is willing to go lower it can't happen.



I reached the same conclusion; I figure I will try them again next year on the Waiohai.  We are happy to keep the Kauai Beach Club unit; we have little capital tied up in it and it is our entree into the Destinations Club.


----------



## samara64

Saintsfanfl said:


> Did you have an actual notarized listing agreement or were you on the wait list pre-listing?



I did have a notarized listing agreement but the new addendum overrides that. It says something like Change of listing price from x to a MINIMUM of y. When I asked if there will be an offer process with a minimum of y, she said y will be the new asking price.

The email states if I do not sign it, the listing agreement will be canceled.

I have a friend that is interested in buying it for about my net price with MVCI resale. I am weighting it over before signing since I have til March 8 to sign.

Saintsfanfl, Did you have a chance to call. What property are you listing with them.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I have quite a few listed and many of them are under contract so they are already past a price change. I don't really want to call and possibly open the door to a lower price on a unit that is about to go to contract. Plus I don't always trust the answers I get from that group.

Your unit does seem to have been priced a little high compared to the others but now it has been taken off the website. I'm assuming it will go back on but they also lowered DSVII red between yesterday and today. They did not lower the white weeks so I am fairly certain this is not an across the board decrease.

What is likely happening is some of the more expensive weeks are not moving through resales. The salespeople are bundling the cheaper weeks because it requires fewer points for the bundle. By lowering the price of plats and reds, they have a chance at luring a potential buyer into buying more DC points. That same motivation doesn't apply to the cheaper weeks but we will see. If they do all go down by ~10% it doesn't change my situation much.

FWIW while I do see that DSVII red was lowered and DSVI red was removed, none of the units that I have been watching have changed. Not yet at least


----------



## Chase

Hi.

I have a platinum  2BR Lock Off.  It's also eligible for destination points (I signed up for the program).

Is Marriott buying these back?  If so...what's the going price?

Thanks.

*[Threads merged.]*


----------



## jeepie

You can sell it to a third party, but Marriott may buy it under ROFR (right of first refusal). No worries, you get your money either way. 

You can also ask them to broker the sale for you:

"Please call 866-682-4547 to speak with a Marriott Vacation Club professional Monday-Thursday, 9 a.m.-5 p.m. ET and 10 a.m.-5 p.m. ET, on Friday."


----------



## BocaBoy

jeepie said:


> You can sell it to a third party, but Marriott may buy it under ROFR (right of first refusal). No worries, you get your money either way.
> 
> You can also ask them to broker the sale for you:
> 
> "Please call 866-682-4547 to speak with a Marriott Vacation Club professional Monday-Thursday, 9 a.m.-5 p.m. ET and 10 a.m.-5 p.m. ET, on Friday."


OP was asking about buybacks, not brokered sales.  OP should call the number you gave and inquire about buybacks.  If they are buying back Mountainside units, the buyback price is probably less than what could be netted by a MVCI resale, but may be higher than what could be netted by a private third party sale.  At least that was my experience.  A buyback would also be faster and easier and poses no risk to the seller of the deal falling through.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I don't think they are buying anything back right now but that status can always change in a blink.


----------



## Tokapeba

Chase said:


> I have a platinum  2BR Lock Off.  It's also eligible for destination points (I signed up for the program).



Whats the deal with "Destination points"? Do they transfer with a private sale? If it was converted shouldn't it just be points?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Tokapeba said:


> Whats the deal with "Destination points"? Do they transfer with a private sale? If it was converted shouldn't it just be points?



There is no such thing as "converted". It is called enrolled and the right to convert does not transfer upon resale. One of Marriott's goals in switching to a points based system was to be able to control the market. That goal is slipping from underneath them but so far they have not given in to resale buyers being able to convert to DC points.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

BocaBoy said:


> OP was asking about buybacks, not brokered sales.  OP should call the number you gave and inquire about buybacks.  If they are buying back Mountainside units, the buyback price is probably less than what could be netted by a MVCI resale, but may be higher than what could be netted by a private third party sale.  At least that was my experience.  A buyback would also be faster and easier and poses no risk to the seller of the deal falling through.


Which property was your experience with for getting less with a 3rd party brokered sale? How much do brokers typically charge? Would you recommend MVCI resale then?


----------



## SueDonJ

Tokapeba said:


> Whats the deal with "Destination points"? Do they transfer with a private sale? If it was converted shouldn't it just be points?





Saintsfanfl said:


> There is no such thing as "converted". It is called enrolled and the right to convert does not transfer upon resale. One of Marriott's goals in switching to a points based system was to be able to control the market. That goal is slipping from underneath them but so far they have not given in to resale buyers being able to convert to DC points.



Expanding on that response, enrolling a Week is NOT a permanent conversion of the Week to DC Points.  When sold an enrolled Week reverts back to un-enrolled and (according to the current eligibility rules) becomes ineligible for enrollment by the buyer/new owner.  See the _"Re-selling / Transferring Ownership ..."_ section on page 1 of the FAQ - MVC DESTINATIONS Points Program sticky thread.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Which property was your experience with for getting less with a 3rd party brokered sale? How much do brokers typically charge? Would you recommend MVCI resale then?



MVCI charges far more than any 3rd party broker would dare on moderate to expensive units but the MVCI resale prices are so much higher than anywhere else that MVCI is generally the way to go. The only exception might be the extremely expensive units and even then a 3rd party broker might equal MVCI proceeds but exceeding it is doubtful.

MVCI actually charges less on the really cheap units because many brokers will work on a minimum fee where MVCI remains at 40% regardless.


----------



## catharsis

For the reference of the OP - strangely, according to the LIVE marriott official resales page they do not currently have any listings of a 2BR PLat an Mountainside, making it highly likely that you might be able to get yours listed through their broker program and sold quickly (i'd guess they sell quite a few to hybrid package purchasers through ski season)

IIRC the resale price on the site used to be about 23,900 - meaning you would net something around 14.5K

There's a recent ROFR clearance below that level on rofr.net, implying (I think) that marriott would be offering less than that for a buyback.

I suggest anyone wanting to sell a mountainside ski season week should call Marriott as they should be looking for units to sell based upon the information shown on the (recently redesigned) resales site.


----------



## kds4

Tokapeba said:


> Whats the deal with "Destination points"? Do they transfer with a private sale? If it was converted shouldn't it just be points?



No. An enrolled week is still a week, but it has the benefit of being able to be used by converting it to Destination Points on an annual basis if the owner chooses. When sold, the enrolled week becomes 'un-enrolled' and can no longer be 'used' by converting it to DC points if sold to a private owner. If the enrolled week is taken/bought back by Marriott, it will most likely be converted into its Destination Points value and added to Marriott's inventory to be resold as Destination Points at whatever their going retail rate is. Marriott does re-sell some weeks as weeks, but more often than not weeks that become re-owned by Marriott are permanently converted into their DC points value and sold as 'new' points.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

kds4 said:


> Marriott does re-sell some weeks as weeks, but more often than not weeks that become re-owned by Marriott are permanently converted into their DC points value and sold as 'new' points.



100% of all weeks re-owned by Marriott are permanently converted to the DC. Marriott does not re-sell any weeks that they own. All weeks sold through the resale department or as a hybrid package are brokered weeks sold by other Marriott week owners.


----------



## bazzap

Saintsfanfl said:


> 100% of all weeks re-owned by Marriott are permanently converted to the DC. Marriott does not re-sell any weeks that they own. All weeks sold through the resale department or as a hybrid package are brokered weeks sold by other Marriott week owners.


I don't believe that is necessarily true for European MVC Resort weeks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

bazzap said:


> I don't believe that is necessarily true for European MVC Resort weeks.



Yes that is probably true. I have my blinders on and only thinking about the units that I deal with.


----------



## BocaBoy

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Which property was your experience with for getting less with a 3rd party brokered sale? How much do brokers typically charge? Would you recommend MVCI resale then?


I netted considerably more after MVCI's 40% commission by using MVCI Resales than the gross listing price recommended by one of the brokers highly recommended here on TUG.  And it sold in 2-3 weeks, although closing took something like 3 months.  It was a 2BR ocean front at Maui Ocean Club's new towers a little over 2 years ago.  I highly recommend MVCI Resales if the number of sellers ahead of you on the list for the property in question is not too long.  If it is a lower priced week and you want it done real fast then MVCI is probably not the first choice.


----------



## dioxide45

I think Marriott may also still market weeks to the Japanese market for their Hawaii properties.


----------



## TXTortoise

BocaBoy said:


> I netted considerably more after MVCI's 40% commission by using MVCI Resales than the gross listing price recommended by one of the brokers highly recommended here on TUG.  And it sold in 2-3 weeks, although closing took something like 3 months.  It was a 2BR ocean front at Maui Ocean Club's new towers a little over 2 years ago.  I highly recommend MVCI Resales if the number of sellers ahead of you on the list for the property in question is not too long.  If it is a lower priced week and you want it done real fast then MVCI is probably not the first choice.



So, a Marriott resale MOC 2BR/OF EOY listed at $17,700 today, would net the seller $10,600, after 40% commission with buyer paying closing cost?

A similar week listed by a broker at $12,000, less 20% in commissions and HI taxes, would net $9600, plus buyer paying closing cost. (or @ $14K, net $11,200)

Interesting way to bracket what the resale net price to seller might be and theoretically suggests what comparable Redweek pricing should be if someone wanted to sell quickly, e.g., $10-11K?  

But could see why a seller would use a broker, just to reduce the hassle factor of selling and closing and reach a wider market.

Granted, this example is of relatively high-priced weeks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

TXTortoise said:


> But could see why a seller would use a broker, just to reduce the hassle factor of selling and closing and reach a wider market.



Marriott is a licensed broker and there is no wider market than Marriott resales. They probably move more resale units than all other brokers combined.


----------



## JIMinNC

BocaBoy said:


> The Marriott Resales price for each of my weeks has not changed in a couple of years.



Per the questions earlier in this thread about whether Marriott may be increasing some of the prices for their resale weeks, that is definitely the case for some units. In July 2014 when we bought our bundle, the price of a Silver Garden view 2BR Barony Beach Club was $3300. That has been the case ever since, whenever I happened to just browse online and see one listed on the Marriott Resales site. But now, they have a Barony Silver Garden view listed, and the current price is $3700 - a $400 (12%) increase. That is a recent development because as recently as late 2016, they were still $3300.


----------



## BocaBoy

TXTortoise said:


> So, a Marriott resale MOC 2BR/OF EOY listed at $17,700 today, would net the seller $10,600, after 40% commission with buyer paying closing cost?
> 
> A similar week listed by a broker at $12,000, less 20% in commissions and HI taxes, would net $9600, plus buyer paying closing cost. (or @ $14K, net $11,200)
> 
> Interesting way to bracket what the resale net price to seller might be and theoretically suggests what comparable Redweek pricing should be if someone wanted to sell quickly, e.g., $10-11K?
> 
> But could see why a seller would use a broker, just to reduce the hassle factor of selling and closing and reach a wider market.
> 
> Granted, this example is of relatively high-priced weeks.


Two years ago I sold an annual 2BR OF in the new towers at Maui Ocean Club through Marriott Resales for $47,000, netting me $28,200.  One of the top rated brokers on TUG told me they could list it at about $23,000, which with a 20% commission would net me about $18,400 (perhaps reduced further by closing costs?), so my net was over 50% greater by going with Marriott Resales.


----------



## samara64

JIMinNC said:


> Per the questions earlier in this thread about whether Marriott may be increasing some of the prices for their resale weeks, that is definitely the case for some units. In July 2014 when we bought our bundle, the price of a Silver Garden view 2BR Barony Beach Club was $3300. That has been the case ever since, whenever I happened to just browse online and see one listed on the Marriott Resales site. But now, they have a Barony Silver Garden view listed, and the current price is $3700 - a $400 (12%) increase. That is a recent development because as recently as late 2016, they were still $3300.



That is right. The agent stated that some wend up and other down to adjust to market conditions/demand.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

None of mine have changed recently.


----------



## pwrshift

When timeshare prices fell through the roof a friend bought 3 Manor Club platinum weeks (2 MMC and 1 MSE) on eBay for varying prices as low as $250 on resale when Marriott wasn't exercising their ROFR.  Because it was a constant fight to get his adult kids to go with him, he has recently sold two of them (he's keeping one for personal use) through Marriott and got way more than he paid for them.  Not sure how much or whether Marriott just bought them or resold them.

Brian


----------



## Saintsfanfl

pwrshift said:


> When timeshare prices fell through the roof a friend bought 3 Manor Club platinum weeks (2 MMC and 1 MSE) on eBay for varying prices as low as $250 on resale when Marriott wasn't exercising their ROFR.  Because it was a constant fight to get his adult kids to go with him, he has recently sold two of them (he's keeping one for personal use) through Marriott and got way more than he paid for them.  Not sure how much or whether Marriott just bought them or resold them.
> 
> Brian



Marriott does not buy and resell. Unless it was a repurchase they listed the unit for sale for another person to buy. The sale would be directly from your friend to the new owner.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

Saintsfanfl said:


> None of mine have changed recently.



Not anymore. The prices for all Golds in Palms Desert dropped as well as every resort on HHI. The prices for Gold and Plat HHI are starting to approach actual 3rd party market value.


----------



## disneymom1

Saintsfanfl said:


> Not anymore. The prices for all Golds in Palms Desert dropped as well as every resort on HHI. The prices for Gold and Plat HHI are starting to approach actual 3rd party market value.



I was just noticing this yesterday!  Platinum HHI week listing prices have definitely been reduced on MCVI resales site compared to that of a few weeks ago.  Also, there seems to be less inventory, as some seasons/views are no longer listed for resale.  Any clue why?


----------



## Saintsfanfl

disneymom1 said:


> I was just noticing this yesterday!  Platinum HHI week listing prices have definitely been reduced on MCVI resales site compared to that of a few weeks ago.  Also, there seems to be less inventory, as some seasons/views are no longer listed for resale.  Any clue why?



They generally take them off when they no longer have inventory to list but they likely took them down once the price changed. They need new listing agreements from owners with the new lower prices. They will still work through the closings they have but they need new listing agreements.


----------



## suenmike32

Can anyone provide me with the link to the MVCI resale site?
Thanks


----------



## Fasttr

suenmike32 said:


> Can anyone provide me with the link to the MVCI resale site?
> Thanks



https://www.marriottvacationclub.co...shtml?loc=DB59*1-4QZBKI&cid=ppc-ggl-resales-e


----------



## suenmike32

Fasttr said:


> https://www.marriottvacationclub.co...shtml?loc=DB59*1-4QZBKI&cid=ppc-ggl-resales-e


Thanks Fasttr


----------



## GaryDouglas

Looking at the Marriott resales for MOC, they aren't too much above current resales outside of Marriott, certainly compared to pre 06/2010 prices. I'm surprised...


----------

